# V-MODA VAMP: DEVELOPMENT/REVIEWS/PICS/ETC



## valkolton

I think one of the core ideologies behind innovation and entrepreneurship is that if you can't get what you want, build it yourself.  This is why I founded V-MODA and Kolton Technology many years ago.  Many do not realize that V-MODA was the first company to release fashion-forward headphones in a variety of colors, but quality + sound performance has always been even more vital. 
   
  From when I was young, I had a passion to customize everything to  perform, look better and last longer - starting from my legos all the way to motorsports ranging from RC to the racetrack.   
   
  And with that note, I'm very AMPED to announce our first AMP/DAC, named VAMP.
   
  Between now and it's ship date of ~May 15th, I'll try to answer as many questions as I can about VAMP, explain it's virtues and *CRITICALLY LISTEN* to your feedback for future versions of our headphone amplifier line.
   
  Here are a few answers on the specs and details of VAMP:
   
  #1 - it is made for iPhone 4/4S
  #2 - TBA
  #3 - TBA
  #4-1024  TBA
   
  CIAO!
   
  Val Kolton
  V-MODA Owner and CEO


----------



## Cla55clown

I agree, I think headphone aesthetics if an important feature that is quite often overlooked, especially for the portables. I'll be hard pressed to wear a goofy/ugly looking pair of headphones out in public no matter how great they sound. Nice to see you're venturing into the portable DAC/Amp arena and can't wait to see what you've come up with. Any word on the price point...<$150 USD?


----------



## Farout18

So Val....I am a pretty firm android phone fan.  I do love my iPod Touch though for music and I also use my computer a lot.  Will it work with those sources?


----------



## roma101

Sub'd!


----------



## valkolton

farout18 said:


> So Val....I am a pretty firm android phone fan.  I do love my iPod Touch though for music and I also use my computer a lot.  Will it work with those sources?




Future VAMPs will... We aim to be phone platform neutral.


----------



## mikeaj

Well if it's shipping around the middle of May, I presume that the design is all done and all.
   
  Regardless, I'm not particularly convinced that one can improve significantly on the iPhone 4 DAC with an external portable unit.  Even if you do get slightly better sound with a secondary device as a DAC, it's at an increased cost of materials, increased size, and lower battery life than if you were just looking at an amp alone.  I'm not familiar with the entire V-MODA headphone lineup, but it seems as far as I can tell that all are pretty sensitive and thus don't need a dedicated amp for extra volume, and most look like relatively resistive loads that can be handled well enough by the integrated amps of most portable players.  Maybe this means more difficult-to-drive headphones in the future?
   
  So along these lines, I assume the VAMP must be offering features that aren't available at the price point or form factor--maybe a robust hardware EQ, crossfeed, mixing multiple sources, something like that.  Either that, or it's just the styling that sets it apart, which would be disappointing IMHO.


----------



## Farout18

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> Future VAMPs will... We aim to be phone platform neutral.


 


  Ok cool thanks for the info


----------



## Ghoose

hmm nice but the price tag is up there.. im sure its worth it, but i cant make that for a while...


----------



## Gryphus0204

valkolton said:


> I think one of the core ideologies behind innovation and entrepreneurship is that if you can't get what you want, build it yourself. This is why I founded V-MODA and Kolton Technology many years ago. Many do not realize that V-MODA was the first company to release fashion-forward headphones in a variety of colors, but quality + sound performance has always been even more vital.
> 
> From when I was young, I had a passion to customize everything to perform, look better and last longer - starting from my legos all the way to motorsports ranging from RC to the racetrack.
> 
> ...




I like the fact that it is for Iphone... But will it be like a cover? Or external amp?


----------



## Lurkumaural

valkolton said:


> Between now and it's ship date of ~May 15th, I'll try to answer as many questions as I can about VAMP, explain it's virtues and *CRITICALLY LISTEN* to your feedback for future versions of our headphone amplifier line.
> 
> Here are a few answers on the specs and details of VAMP:
> 
> ...




If this relase is anything like what I saw and heard at the Bay Area meet, Head-Fi is going to go bananas over this product. I don't know what pictures and info are in the M-100 thread regarding the VAMP, but it is truly a special product and I hope I can afford one while I still have an iPhone. I can't imagine that an Android version would be so tightly integrated even if it did play well otherwise.

And about tight integration:
1. Does it charge the iPhone via USB to the VAMP? Maybe a dock connector to charge/sync?
2. Does it support mic/remote from the headphone out? (Is that even possible? NDA or no?)
3. Does it have its own volume control? Could one use the iPhone volume (rockers, touchscreen, remote)?
4. Please?

Basically if it were an augmentation of the DAC and amp stage of the iPhone with all of the same UI we've come to know and rely on as iPhone owners, I'd be all over it. Anything else makes me not want to carry an amp, quite frankly.

Sounded great though. Hearing an LP2 out of my phone made me kinda want a pair; hearing the LP2 through the prototype amp made me _really_ want a pair.


----------



## Mysterious

Subscribed !


----------



## songmic

Made for iPhone 4/4S, that's great news! So I guess it will be one of those products that has the license to bypass an iPhone's DAC, like Fostex HP-P1 or VentureCraft Go-DAP. If the first production version is to be made for iPhone 4/4S, will it be made so that it latches easily onto the iPhone's physical design, like Go-DAP?


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> Future VAMPs will... We aim to be phone platform neutral.


 

 I understand the problems with android, if it supports driverless USB audio (such as the E7 I believe?) Then atleast modders will be able to use the VAMP with android, until Google forces it as a standard, which honestly cannot be too far off.
   
  Just a thought anyway 
   
   
  and 1024? thats a binary multiple, mmm memory size? Too big for bit depth or bus width.
   
  Why would it need memory?


----------



## djsquared

This is what I'd love, because right now when I'm listening to my M-80s through a portable amp, the integrated volume/track selection controls on the V-MODA cable do not function. It would be awesome to retain the track skip/volume/play/pause features on the cables while being amped.
   
  BTW. Val, you're responsive as heck to our collective obsession. Kudos!
   
  Sub'd to this thread as well as M-80/M-100 
  Quote: 





lurkumaural said:


> If this relase is anything like what I saw and heard at the Bay Area meet, Head-Fi is going to go bananas over this product. I don't know what pictures and info are in the M-100 thread regarding the VAMP, but it is truly a special product and I hope I can afford one while I still have an iPhone.
> And about tight integration:
> 1. Does it charge the iPhone via USB to the VAMP? Maybe a dock connector to charge/sync?
> 2. Does it support mic/remote from the headphone out? (Is that even possible? NDA or no?)
> ...


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Will there be any VAMP products compatible with other devices such as computers. Seems strange to me to focus on a specific platform.


----------



## batphink




----------



## Deki

Its great to have a manufacturer that actually Listens to customers. I have spent alot of time searching for budget amps (around 100) and some of the best were the FiiO E7 and the iBasso D-Zero, and what i recomend is that you make the VAMP similar (and better of course, your V-Moda) but what i find important after sound is profile and extra features. Keep it slim to around 10mm and have it include a minor EQ like the FiiO, a screen is nice but not necessary.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Quote: 





deki said:


> Its great to have a manufacturer that actually Listens to customers. I have spent alot of time searching for budget amps (around 100) and some of the best were the FiiO E7 and the iBasso D-Zero, and what i recomend is that you make the VAMP similar (and better of course, your V-Moda) but what i find important after sound is profile and extra features. Keep it slim to around 10mm and have it include a minor EQ like the FiiO, a screen is nice but not necessary.


 
  I think your budget amp dreams will once again be dashed. This is from the M-100 thread:


*Originally Posted by valkolton /img/forum/go_quote.gif*

*We calculate MSRP based on our BOM price (bill of materials).  In fact, I don't know M-100's final MSRP until it finishes final validation and we lock it down.  It'll definitely be less than or equal to $300.*
   
*The VAMP/DAC is also based on BOM and will be ~$600, yet it's well worth it to think different.*


----------



## GigaFi

Seems like a weird product for them to design then at that price. None of V-Moda's headphones are particularly "high fi", at least by Head-Fi standards, so a $600 amp/dac would be really out of place in their lineup.
  
  Quote: 





spidernhan said:


> I think your budget amp dreams will once again be dashed. This is from the M-100 thread:
> 
> 
> *Originally Posted by valkolton /img/forum/go_quote.gif*
> ...


----------



## Deki

I see, I don't understand releasing an amp double the price of their most expensive headphone.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





> #4-1024 TBA


----------



## Erikesp

Seems a little steep based on the current line up but maybe it will targeted at the higher end stuff and have incredible performance for that price. These guys are out of the box thinkers after all!


----------



## DaBomb77766

Well they are gonna release a true "flagship" model of headphone eventually too, I'd imagine that would be quite a bit more expensive than the current lineup.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Maybe the VAMP is an amp AND an iPhone/iPod Touch. They will be fused together as a single unit. Someone asked about a V-Moda PMP, so why not? You control the VAMP via the already ubiquitous Retina display we all know and love/hate. That's the only way the cost makes any sense to me. He did say think outside the box, right?


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Will there be any VAMP products compatible with other devices such as computers. Seems strange to me to focus on a specific platform.


 

 If they include USB Audio class, it could be compatible with alot of things, but have received no confirmation.


----------



## Deki

Aw, but iPhones suck... Android > all.


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





deki said:


> Aw, but iPhones suck... Android > all.


 

 And literally the only reason why I chose an iPhone over Android was to use with an amp.
  Didn't have much choice in that respect :<


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> And literally the only reason why I chose an iPhone over Android was to use with an amp.
> Didn't have much choice in that respect :<


 


  Isn't really much choice in any respect...one definite bonus to having all iPhone models being the same form factor is that they can actually make one amp that'll fit them all.  It's unfortunately impossible to make such a sleek device with android phones, unless they wanted to make a model for every single popular phone model out there, and there are quite a few...


----------



## Farout18

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> Isn't really much choice in any respect...one definite bonus to having all iPhone models being the same form factor is that they can actually make one amp that'll fit them all.  It's unfortunately impossible to make such a sleek device with android phones, unless they wanted to make a model for every single popular phone model out there, and there are quite a few...


 

 Yeah that is definitely true.  But Val said they plan on being phone neutral so perhaps they have a sort of a plan for the android models.  
  I am also curious whether the vamp would be able to plug into a computer as well.


----------



## Bill-P

Well, as an iPhone user, I'm quite intrigued.
   
  Few questions:
   
  1) Will it include any EQ option to play around with the output? (bass boost, mid boost, treble boost, etc...)
  2) Being geared toward iPhone means it'll include a LOD of its own, right? Or do I have to purchase a separate LOD cable to go with VAMP?
  3) Is the OpAmp rollable like on the CMoy, or is it a fixed OpAmp?
  4) Will there be buttons to control music on the iPhone like a remote?
  5) Will it support passing remote + mic signal from headphones that include remote + mic?
   
  Those are key points that I would love to see in another amp for iPhone, especially points 4 and 5.


----------



## stuckonsound

Does this bypass the iPod's internal DAC like the HP-P1?


----------



## AnakChan

@Val, I think the VAmp is a good start for V-Moda to branch out to other aspects of audio. At least to me, it still retains V-Moda's "integration" flavour rather than just "addition" (of another component). With all the headphones and earphones you've produced, there's some sort of pairing and integration theme...e.g. being smartphone focused with the buttons, etc. And now similarly with the VAmp, it's integration with the iPhone 4/4S - rather than just an addition of another component to the chain.
   
  I'd be curious on the future (as such the VAmp being merely a _starting_ platform), thereafter - how to have "integration" yet maintain modularity - something I have mentioned in the past to manufacturer(s).


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> Well, as an iPhone user, I'm quite intrigued.
> 
> Few questions:
> 
> ...


 
   
  At this price i would think the vamp would be built specifically around a set of components, and not be made for switching opamps. 
   
   
  Also on a side note, Va mentioned the revolver is due out this year, so that could be a big factor. Also Val does not do things half assed so its either doing its job or its not being produced. No real middle ground.
   
  If it costs that much to make, then it must be because making it cheaper would make it inferior.
  My logic anyway


----------



## KaixIndifferent

The price tag just killed my interest....i'll take an m-100  amp-less, please =)


----------



## valkolton

Sorry for delays, was travelling for Miami music week and to see my brother off on his tour of duty.  David Kolton, Co-Founder of V-MODA, is a captain of the US Air Force, who flies C-17s.  He definitely is fully loaded with new products, and will gain real life testing with the troops and fellow pilots!  
   
  On the amp, the first production sample will be ready April 20th for me to do some demos!
   
*OPAMP + DAC*
  It uses a AD8397 OpAmp and AK4353 DAC, which we found had the best sound on our headphones.  I tried so many, it was a very long process.  In fact, it delayed the acoustic development of M-100 and other headphones a bit with so many variables.  I apologize, but I wanted to get a more perfect "match", and tuning one product is hard yet alone two, or three together.  
   
  As a side note, I'll never forget the hotel rooms and factory rooms we did our long "tuning sessions" in, and the terrible room service. 
   
*Next up, battery...*
   
  REVISED - was writing tired, added full OPAMP/DAC items


----------



## Cla55clown

At the quoted price of ~$600 I would assume so. Sounds like a direct competitor to the Fostex and CLAS. Definitely a higher-end niche item but I'm still waiting to see how it will be implemented with Android phones in order to stay phone neutral. 
  
  Quote: 





stuckonsound said:


> Does this bypass the iPod's internal DAC like the HP-P1?


----------



## djsquared

Kudos to you for taking some time off to visit your bro. As hard as you work, you deserve it.


----------



## Mad Max

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> Sorry for delays, was travelling for Miami music week and to see my brother off on his tour of duty.  David Kolton, Co-Founder of V-MODA, is a captain of the US Air Force, who flies C-17s.  He definitely is fully loaded with new products, and will gain real life testing with the troops and fellow pilots!
> 
> On the amp, the first production sample will be ready April 20th for me to do some demos!
> 
> ...


 

 You mean _OpAmp_ (operational amplifier), not DAC (digital-to-analogue converter, which 8397 is not).  Will it have a USB DAC?  S/PDIF DAC?  Both?  lol
   
   
   


  Quote: 





bill-p said:


> Well, as an iPhone user, I'm quite intrigued.
> 
> Few questions:
> 
> ...


 

 Pretty unlikely now if they are using AD8397 (same as E11, Arrow, Mini^3, and others), but who knows.  Other chips by themselves won't have the output power of 8397, as far as I know.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote:


mad max said:


> You mean _OpAmp_ (operational amplifier), not DAC (digital-to-analogue converter, which 8397 is not).


 

 Nice pick up. Yep the AD8397 is an OpAmp.
   
  Can I mention what the DAC is?


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Nice pick up. Yep the AD8397 is an OpAmp.
> 
> *Can I mention what the DAC is?*


 

 Yes please


----------



## crazywipe

A lot of confusion on this topic. Dear CEO can you answer to those simple questions?
   
   
  1 - Does it bypass the Iphone internal Dac like the CLAS or Fostex Hp-p1?
   
  2 - The price is really around 600 US dollars? 
   
  3 - Can you tell which DAC is inside?
   
  4 - What about Size and Weight?
   
   
   
  I want to spend my two cents here. I think the next holy grail of mobile audio is the Dac/Amp. People wants better audio from their iDevices at reasonable price.
  A DAC/AMP near the size of an Iphone priced 250 dollars will be a killer.
   
  The CLAS or the Fostex Hp-P1 are both incredible good sounding but they falls in two important things: price and portability. Way too expensive and bulky.


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Quote:
> 
> Nice pick up. Yep the AD8397 is an OpAmp.
> 
> Can I mention what the DAC is?


 
  [size=10.000000pt]AK4353  is DAC, my apologies... no more typing after a glass of VINO![/size]
   
  [size=10.000000pt]here is specs (PDF)[/size]
  http://www.asahi-kasei.co.jp/akm/en/product/ak4353/ak4353_f02e.pdf


----------



## vitok33

Val, are the M-100's going to be out this month?


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





vitok33 said:


> Val, are the M-100's going to be out this month?


 


  Unfortunately tooling didn't work out, so delayed a bit... I'll keep you informed, so sorry man we are all waiting!


----------



## Kojaku

I think what we all want to know is if it's a bypass (ala CLAS) and what the specs are on the DAC section. The output power would be important for those head-fiers feeding hungrier cans like the HD800 (myself not included because I'm too damn poor).

Kojaku


----------



## valkolton

Been on an Island and just got back last night, but here is another feature:
   
  2200 mAh battery!
   
  will catch up soon and answer qs...


----------



## clarknova

Looking forward to this project as it develops  My brother loves your V-Moda M-80's.


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> Been on an Island and just got back last night, but here is another feature:
> 
> 2200 mAh battery!
> 
> will catch up soon and answer qs...


 


 Oooo thats not bad, Li-ion i presume? Which means rechgargable (obvious). 
   
  What does shout at me a bit is bulk. and that damn 1024, i still havent figured what that is, could be a 1MB buffer? that would effectively eliminate jitter lol, but i wouldnt see why you bother would such a complex procedure.


----------



## Farout18

We been getting teased with pics on the M-100 thread.  Any of those coming up here?


----------



## gkanai

$600 is around the price of similar competition, no? (Fostex, CLAS+amp, etc.)


----------



## Kojaku

gkanai said:


> $600 is around the price of similar competition, no? (Fostex, CLAS+amp, etc.)




With the difference being that both of those are 24/192 capable and the DAC we were shown for the VAMP is 24/96...My point is, something's gotta give. Since its a 24/96 DAC, if we're paying the same price (or around the same price) as a CLAS, then the form factor better be small, or the battery better last damn near forever, or the amp section better be clean and grainless. Either that or the price drops. There's gotta be a gimme...y'know?

Kojaku


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> With the difference being that both of those are 24/192 capable and the DAC we were shown for the VAMP is 24/96...My point is, something's gotta give. Since its a 24/96 DAC, if we're paying the same price (or around the same price) as a CLAS, then the form factor better be small, or the battery better last damn near forever, or the* amp section better be clean and grainless*. Either that or the price drops. There's gotta be a gimme...y'know?
> Kojaku


 

 probably that one


----------



## EpicPie

@ Val, I wonder if it's the same amp you had on your iPhone at the Bay Area meet. haha


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





epicpie said:


> @ Val, I wonder if it's the same amp you had on your iPhone at the Bay Area meet. haha


 
   
  It's 3 newer versions than that one, even better sound + battery life.  And color is much better!


----------



## AnakChan

Hahah! Interesting way of putting it, I never thought about it but you are right! It is 3!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> It's 3 newer versions than that one, even better sound + battery life.  And color is much better!


 


  Will there be a VAMP made for the Nokia 3310?


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





epicpie said:


> Will there be a VAMP made for the Nokia 3310?


 

 No but there will be one for the Motorolla StarTac


----------



## EpicPie

Quote: 





wir3d said:


> No but there will be one for the Motorolla StarTac


 


  lolololol


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





wir3d said:


> No but there will be one for the Motorolla StarTac


 

 Actually, only Motorola bagphones...


----------



## Kojaku

wir3d said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm holding out for a Pantech Jest version.


Kojaku


----------



## djsquared

Dude StarTacs were the best! I had one that would still be going strong today if it weren't for upgrades/obsolescence in analog cell technology.
  Quote: 





wir3d said:


> No but there will be one for the Motorolla StarTac


----------



## justin w.

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> With the difference being that both of those are 24/192 capable and the DAC we were shown for the VAMP is 24/96...My point is, something's gotta give. Since its a 24/96 DAC, if we're paying the same price (or around the same price) as a CLAS, then the form factor better be small, or the battery better last damn near forever, or the amp section better be clean and grainless. Either that or the price drops. There's gotta be a gimme...y'know?
> Kojaku


 


  http://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html


----------



## Kojaku

So then what sampling/bit rate would be best? Our of curiosity. Obviously I'm misinformed...

Kojaku


----------



## AnakChan

My understanding is the iPhone (what this VAmp is for) can output only 16/48 max. Even if one uses FLACPlayer, it down-samples higher sampling rates. Am I wrong about this? AFAIK, only the the iPad & compatible USB DACs via CCK can output higher than that?

Despite what the actual DAC chip is capable of...


----------



## songmic

I have the same questions as AnakChan. On my iPhone I use the FLAC Player app for to listen to my 24/96 FLAC files, which are down-sampled to 16/44.1 or 16/48 (not quite sure which), because that is the iPhone's inherent max output. If VAMP can indeed play up to 24/96, does that mean my 24/96 FLAC files can be played at their native resolution with the iPhone? Or does it simply mean it can do up to 24/96 when connected to a computer via coaxial or USB (if that's indeed possible with VAMP), and for iPhone it still will only do up to 16/48?
   
  Also, will the VAMP be released prior to M-100?
  
  Quote: 





anakchan said:


> My understanding is the iPhone (what this VAmp is for) can output only 16/48 max. Even if one uses FLACPlayer, it down-samples higher sampling rates. Am I wrong about this? AFAIK, only the the iPad & compatible USB DACs via CCK can output higher than that?
> Despite what the actual DAC chip is capable of...


----------



## maxsayer

Oh lord I hope you can use it with a computer


----------



## DaBomb77766

I'm pretty sure that a higher bit-depth doesn't affect sound quality at all, it simply means that you can control the digital volume level without destroying the dynamic range of the signal.


----------



## Kojaku

dabomb77766 said:


> I'm pretty sure that a higher bit-depth doesn't affect sound quality at all, it simply means that you can control the digital volume level without destroying the dynamic range of the signal.




Well, the TL;DR of the article Justin posted was that 192 was harmful to the ears and that 24-bit depth did little to nothing for playback, as high bit-depth is really only useful for mastering (noise-floor, etc.). According to the article, the highest playback fidelity is achieved through 16/44.1.


Kojaku


----------



## justin w.

All of the current DAC chips are 24/192 capable.  so nothing wrong with that compatibility.  just that there is no evidence that anyone can hear better sound at 24/96 or 24/192.  also, DAC chips tend to eat power when processing the high-res.  not good for battery powered stuff.


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> Well, the TL;DR of the article Justin posted was that 192 was harmful to the ears and that 24-bit depth did little to nothing for playback, as high bit-depth is really only useful for mastering (noise-floor, etc.). According to the article, the highest playback fidelity is achieved through 16/44.1.
> Kojaku


 

 Wasnt it 16/48?
 And to add oversampling within the DAC/amp itself is beneficial for other reasons, and possibly digital volume control and effects such as equalizers, but not when it comes to file formats and audio SOURCES in general.
   
  This is as i understand it, open to correction.


----------



## valkolton

Some new developments... I'll update you soon, sorry for the delays but I'm trying to have samples for the HEAD-FI meet at the Village and V-MODA Fortress this weekend. it sounds INSANE!


----------



## valkolton

16/48 is hardware max of iPhone output.  
   
  WAV or AIFF?
   
  I prefer AIFF now for metadata


----------



## Lurkumaural

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> I'm trying to have samples for the HEAD-FI meet at the Village and V-MODA Fortress this weekend


 
   
  dammit!


----------



## AnakChan

ALAC's been my preference.


----------



## gkanai

How does metadata support between ALAC & AIFF compare?  Clearly file size of ALAC is better but...


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





gkanai said:


> How does metadata support between ALAC & AIFF compare?  Clearly file size of ALAC is better but...


 

 ALAC?  is that from AFLAC insurance?  I need to catch up on the times...  well, I use AIFF bc Beatport and Ableton Live/Logic use it natively for production and spinning.  I used WAV forever and many of my files are still WAV, but those days are long gone especially for DJing (I need the key, bpm, meta data in the files)...  I used FLAC until Apple era for size and before I started producing, WHY DOESNT APPLE SUPPORT FLAC?  It is odd.
   
*what's on my mind? BPM / ROOM ACOUSTICS*
  320kbps MP3 still sucks, I can really hear the difference MORE on great club sound systems almost easier than on mediocre headphones or even on my B&W nautilus because of the seperation. I used to DJ only uncompressed audio with an NI AUDIO 8 SOUND CARD or Serato SL3/4, but the Pioneer CDJ-2000 makes even 320k MP3s sound better than normal.  There is an odd reverb effect in different clubs/venues - I like to study this for the proper BPM I play at per room and fine tune it to an 8-band EQ (if i can have time to setup) live while I perform.  I also even notice the temperature and weather to adjust playing, outside venues when it rains, is cold or is windy requires a bit slower BPM (127 vs 129-131 for optimal rooms).  In the end, I think the ROOM is like the FIT/ERGOS of a headphone.  I over analyze everything...
   
*Headphones vs Club vs Audiophile Systems*
  It's really fun to play with headphones vs audiophile home vs club sound systems.  Beta in Denver has one of the best sound systems in the world, next CanJam we definitely need to test drive it.  I made LP2/LP match Beta, Space Miami, Ministry of Sound and the Genelec monitors Tiesto and I used when playing.  I have the Classe/B&W but rarely use it as I can't stand that I have to sit perfectly to hear it best, if somebody wants them I'll sell relatively cheap this weekend!


----------



## gkanai

Val, had no idea you were such a DJ. What genres do you spin?


----------



## valkolton

gkanai said:


> Val, had no idea you were such a DJ. What genres do you spin?


 

 3 styles: 1) PRIMAL = Prime time vocals w/ tribal basslines... JUDE heard it at CES when I played at Haze. (val kolton)  2) sexy progressive (konspiracy) and 3) crazy minimal tech-house with opera and piano (like Italoboyz)
   
*I LOVE HOUSE MUSIC AND HISTORY*
  Not many people know and I *hate* to name drop, but the history is interesting..
   
  I was resident DJ of Hyde and Foxtail (the VIP celeb/model clubs) in LA and started the "I LOVE HOUSE MUSIC" brand with Paul Oakenfold, promoter Dean May and SBE which changed the scene in LA and possibly in the USA forever.  I went on tour w Oakenfold on the Madonna Sticky and Sweet tour 2 times, my first gig EVER was at Pacha in Sao Paulo Brazil w Oakie after Madonna performed in the dome.  I never wanted to conform to "normal music", so I practiced at my own house parties for years, made ALL my own remixes to be unique and then Paul discovered me...  Tiesto and I were BFF for a long time and I have credits/mentions in lots of huge albums if you read the fine print.
   
  I still DJ when time is right and produce as much as I can as it is my true love, but I have to slow down and concentrate on V-MODA as the world is changing.  Also, all DJs sound the exact same now days so I have to re-invent a new sound as I *ABSOLUTELY HATE *being like anybody else.  This is why I have never released any of my tracks, I DIDNT want other DJs to play them, I wanted people to hear them live only...  I recently produced ~5-10 new tracks that I* am* releasing that are very different, but I am releasing them with videos at launch.  
   
  my very first MAJOR gig, EVER!
   

   
  first flier for LA's very first UPSCALE house music night, this started it all!

   
  CES this year (jude was there)


----------



## Brooko

Hi Val
   
  Here's one idea if you're really thinking OOTB - and IMO would attract a lot of sales despite an ~ $600 price tag ........
   
  If your device could somehow interface with the iDevice and extend it's memory - that to me would be a 'knock it out of the park' master-stroke.
   
  Here's my reasoning .....
  The dacs in the iPhone 4 are actually pretty good - and for half the price I can add an Arrow - and have form factor, treble and bass controls, cross feed, and amplification that will even handle cans up to 600ohm - while still maintaining a reasonably high quality of portable sound.
   
  I could go HP-P1 / CLAS for similar money to your proposed $600 - but to really take advantage of these dacs, you'd need to be feeding them ALAC/FLAC - ie using the iPhone as a transport.  The problem is that the iPhone doesn't have enough flash memory to be a decent transport.  At 32 (4) or 64 (4S) Gb, both devices simply don't have enough usable space - especially by the time you include other data or applications.
   
  If you could somehow create the Vamp with the features you're thinking about at the moment  PLUS adding another 64-128Gb memory for more music - then sir, you have a surefire winner.
   
  Like I said - just thinking OOTB.  I have no idea if it could be done.
   
  Oh - BTW, I'm pretty sure the iDevices will play 24bit - and can handle max 24/48.


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Hi Val
> 
> Here's one idea if you're really thinking OOTB - and IMO would attract a lot of sales despite an ~ $600 price tag ........
> 
> ...


 

 interesting ideas, not sure if entirely possible, hell even with an adapter you cant hook up a usb flash device to the iProducts (or am I wrong?)
   
  If it is possible, then it may be possible to have the VAMP act as a USB hub, in which case it can extend the memory AND act as a DAC, whilst using the iphone as an effective controller.
   
  Clever concept, very clever concept, more applicable to ICS devices though.
   
   
*@VAL  *House music is a huge part of South Africa, especially in the townships, so its interesting where you draw your influences from, talking of different, I'm going to name drop a band called Gold Fish, also vey different.


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





wir3d said:


> interesting ideas, not sure if entirely possible, hell even with an adapter you cant hook up a usb flash device to the iProducts (or am I wrong?)
> 
> If it is possible, then it may be possible to have the VAMP act as a USB hub, in which case it can extend the memory AND act as a DAC, whilst using the iphone as an effective controller.
> 
> ...


 


  I think this can be done on iPad...not sure about iPhone (w the SD camera reader)


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> I think this can be done on iPad...not sure about iPhone (w the SD camera reader)


 

 I'll haveto dig more into it when I get time, I am more of an android person. TBH i wouldn't worry about trying to include it too much, it may push up the price alot, but it does address the memory issue.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





wir3d said:


> interesting ideas, not sure if entirely possible, hell even with an adapter you cant hook up a usb flash device to the iProducts (or am I wrong?)
> 
> If it is possible, then it may be possible to have the VAMP act as a USB hub, in which case it can extend the memory AND act as a DAC, whilst using the iphone as an effective controller.
> 
> Clever concept, very clever concept, more applicable to ICS devices though.


 
   
  Agreed it's an interesting idea but I don't think it can be done with the current iPhone or the iPad. I think a lot of it has to do with what the limitations of the dock connector at the bottom. I've seen the following possibilities so far :-

 1) LOD (simplest) with external amp
  2) approved external DAC/Amp (at least according to ALO requires Apple licensing)
  3) approved external full control e.g. my Alpine car stereo would use the iPhone/iPod/Touch as a transport but the actual player controls.
  4) unapproved (and can change anytime) iPad -> CCK -> some USB DACs
   
  I have a feeling "extending" the memory of the iDevice though is not going to be possible unless it's an external player like the (3) car stereo example. To tap off an external storage, and have the internal iDevice player play it back would require some pretty fancy iOS revamping (maybe talk to the jailbreak development team).
   
  @Brooko, BTW the iDevices handling 24/48, although FLACPlayer can play anything up to even 24/192 on the iDevice, I believe it's down-converted before it gets output to the external DAC. Depends on how you define "can handle". If you mean "can accept", then yes with FLACPlayer. If you mean "can output", I don't think it can.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





wir3d said:


> I'll haveto dig more into it when I get time, I am more of an android person. *TBH i wouldn't worry about trying to include it too much*, it may push up the price alot, but it does address the memory issue.


 

 As an iPod Touch G4 and iPhone 4 user - the only way I personally would justify an add-on DAC/Amp at the +$500 level (and Val specifically mentioned iPhone4 - smart move due to popularity) would be if I was to play lossless all the time.  This would be a very attractive concept if the iPhone / iPod had more flash memory.  If Apple won't do it - but Val could incorporate it - I'd imagine for serious music lovers that it would be an absolute selling point.  Without the added space - I can't carry most of my library with me (I currently can with aac256).  With the added space it would save me re-encoding everything to aac - that along would be worth it .....
   
  From his original posts - he's developing this for the touch devices, not the older iPods (if I'm reading it right).  If that's the case, then more memory is (IMO) very important.  It may not be important to Android users - but at this stage we're not talking about them are we?
   
  Probably moot point anyway - implementation may be impossible.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> @Brooko, BTW the iDevices handling 24/48, although FLACPlayer can play anything up to even 24/192 on the iDevice, I believe it's down-converted before it gets output to the external DAC. Depends on how you define "can handle". If you mean "can accept", then yes with FLACPlayer. If you mean "can output", I don't think it can.


 


  Thanks for that.  I know it loads 24/48 into the actual player.- can also do 24 bit aac files (when I re-encode my FLAC files to aac, any hi-res files I have to resample to 24/48 rather than 16/48).  I'll have to do some more reading and see if I can find what the DAC is capable of.
   
  The memory issue is a moot point for me ATM - as I use aac256 because of the flash/space constraints.  So in that case - I wouldn't consider Val's Vampn at ~$600 - I'm better (space issues) just to use a LOD and the $300 Arrow.
   
  I guess I'm suggesting that there may be limited demand for this unless it is significantly cheaper - or if Apple can be persuaded to release a 128Gb+ iPhone.


----------



## roma101

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Hi Val
> 
> Here's one idea if you're really thinking OOTB - and IMO would attract a lot of sales despite an ~ $600 price tag ........
> 
> ...


 
   
  Genius!


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





roma101 said:


> Genius!


 
   
  Great ideas.... keep em coming, can't do them all now but long term I'll think about it.  brainstorming is free, after all!


----------



## roma101

Agreed ^^ Even if it's not a possibility now, the more innovative ideas for the future, the better.


----------



## WiR3D

Not to be a cynic, but someone has to play devils advocate (sorry val, just doing this on your behalf to avoid "group think")
   
  But where is the market for this realistically? I understand its made to work with V-Moda products, but at 2x the price of the M100 I HIGHLY doubt any of the M100 owners will fork out that much, if they could they would buy a level higher in headphones. The level of money prospective M100 owners will spend on amping is between $100 and $250, and if you think about it, its true.
   
  Also being designed for apple products kills alot of potential USE, if it includes support for PC, and USB class audio then it fills other gaps and gives buyers more excuses to buy it.
   
  And finally if this is indeed designed to work with the M100, but mainly for the future "REVOLVER" which MSRP we don't know yet, I am going to guess $600-$1200 then it may make sense to make this, but at its price the usage limitation is still a problem.
   
   
  I know this doesn't sound good, but I honestly dont want V-MODA to produce a good product and pay so much for production if there is no use for it (and I know Val isn't a fan of following trends or market needs analysis.)


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





wir3d said:


> Not to be a cynic, but someone has to play devils advocate (sorry val, just doing this on your behalf to avoid "group think")
> 
> But where is the market for this realistically? I understand its made to work with V-Moda products, but at 2x the price of the M100 I HIGHLY doubt any of the M100 owners will fork out that much, if they could they would buy a level higher in headphones. The level of money prospective M100 owners will spend on amping is between $100 and $250, and if you think about it, its true.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Good question, and there is one answer "it's for the brand".  We won't make $ on it at all, we are doing it because me and my #2 want it (that is a big reason), also it is a calculated risk for us to start developing more headphone amplifiers and other products besides headphones (like Faders).  In fact, I think we already pre-sold the first production run of VAMPs in Asia!  Only going to be a few left for USA in this production run.  One of the reasons it costs $600 is bc of the economies of scale and the fixed costs to launch products (photography, travel, copy, artists, test time, tooling, engineering validation, reliability tests, production quality, press, training materials, etc....).  Product launches are definitely not fast, cheap or easy!


----------



## valkolton

FEATURE #101 - VAMP CAN BE LASER ENGRAVED WITH ANY LOGO...


----------



## AnakChan

IMHO, if someone spends a lot of time listening to music off their iPhone & truly enjoy good SQ, then the VAmp is $$ well spent. & I do truly mean listening a lot - e.g. I could easily spend 4-7 hrs during the day listening, and maybe squeeze in another 1-2 hrs at night.

Having said that, I had the luxury of the job that allowed me to do that. When I had my headphones on, it was pretty much a sign that "drive by shootings" (as we termed it) by my desk are not welcomed. If you want me, drop an e-mail, or use the chat messenger...no walk-in conversations .


----------



## shigzeo

Laser engraving? I can think of a couple of great uses for that.


----------



## kiteki

Quote:


valkolton said:


> Sorry for delays, was travelling for Miami music week and to see my brother off on his tour of duty.  David Kolton, Co-Founder of V-MODA, is a captain of the US Air Force, who flies C-17s.  He definitely is fully loaded with new products, and will gain real life testing with the troops and fellow pilots!
> 
> On the amp, the first production sample will be ready April 20th for me to do some demos!
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's awesome you're releasing a portable DAC/Amp, using an AKM chip no less!
   
  I'm sure the AD8397 sounds really good from your _extensive tuning _sessions, and it seems like a very popular headphone driver, still I think it would be cool if you offered one or two op-amp alternatives, like Leckerton does in their UHA-4 amp, AD8610 or OPA627 at an extra cost, just an idea!
   
  Nice avatar btw, looks very Ayami Kojima!
   
  kiteki


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> I'm sure the AD8397 sounds really good from your _extensive tuning _sessions, and it seems like a very popular headphone driver, still I think it would be cool if you offered one or two op-amp alternatives, like Leckerton does in their UHA-4 amp, AD8610 or OPA627 at an extra cost, just an idea!


 
   
  I dont know, from what I read in the STX thread, opamps are a cheap way to modify the sound signature by messing with the voltage spec.
   
  Higher end products (which this falls into price wise) don't offer those options because they are built to sound a certain way, and changing components could mess up the delicate balance, and catering for it could cause compromises that overall degrade quality. My thoughts anyway, I am in no way an expert.
   
  @*Val  *not bad for the first run! if it sells then I should keep my mouth shut


----------



## kiteki

The AD8397 is a good headphone driver, but I don't think it's as famous for it's sound quality as AD8610 or AD797, for example.
   
  I hope Leckerton isn't offering the OPA627 upgrade to "mess with voltage" lol.
   
  Just my two cents, anyway.


----------



## shigzeo

I think the headphone world has been waiting for the Vamp, Val. We welcome it. Op-amp choices sound good, too.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> The AD8397 is a good headphone driver, but I don't think it's as famous for it's sound quality as AD8610 or AD797, for example.
> 
> I hope Leckerton isn't offering the OPA627 upgrade to "mess with voltage" lol.
> 
> Just my two cents, anyway.


 
   
   
  I'm pretty sure I saw a post that Val was changing the OpAmp away from the AD8397 but I can't seem to find it anymore. The post may have been trashed.
   
  But the AD8610 & AD797 have slightly different pinout - i.e. won't be able to be a drop-in replacement without circuit board re-routing going on.


----------



## kiteki

Cool.  Well it's possible AD8397 is actually better at driving full-size headphones in portable applications, looking at that fixup.net link in post #94...... and may have good synergy with the DAC used or V-Moda HP signatures.
   
  It's just... AD797 (for example) has more appeal by it's name alone.


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Cool.  Well it's possible AD8397 is actually better at driving full-size headphones in portable applications, looking at that fixup.net link in post #94...... and may have good synergy with the DAC used or V-Moda HP signatures.
> 
> It's just... AD797 (for example) has more appeal by it's name alone.


 
   
  Turns out the AD8397 won't work long term, it gets too hot.  OPA1612 is rocking in our tests.

 EDIT:  PS - we gave a way a voucher for a VAMP at the Head-Fi meet this last weekend in LA with a raffle ticket, what a great time!  Will the winner say something here?


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> WHY DOESNT APPLE SUPPORT FLAC?  It is odd.


 
   
  Apple doesn't like to have to depend on third parties for any software. For years, their software development on the Mac was hijacked and screwed up having to want for other companies to fix and update their products, so they have been writing their own versions of some software, such as iWork and iLife, as well as securing the ability to deliver audio and video via ALAC, AAC and H.264 and depreciating unnecessary third party stuff, such as Java and Flash.
   
  Quote: 





wir3d said:


> Not to be a cynic, but someone has to play devils advocate (sorry val, just doing this on your behalf to avoid "group think")
> 
> But where is the market for this realistically? I understand its made to work with V-Moda products, but at 2x the price of the M100 I HIGHLY doubt any of the M100 owners will fork out that much, if they could they would buy a level higher in headphones. The level of money prospective M100 owners will spend on amping is between $100 and $250, and if you think about it, its true.
> 
> ...


 
   
  The portable market here is huge. When I started, portable rigs consisted of an iMod with an expensive LOD or even a very expensive box with VCAPs (yes, just a couple of capacitors!) attached to an amp for use with, say, Ultrasone Edition 9s. The only custom IEMs well-known on the market were from Ultimate Ears and HD-650s were high-end headphones (ignoring Stax) or the MDR-R10s and HP-1000/HP2 etc, both discontinued. 
   
  Have a read of this thread to see how crazy it was. Now, with the digital out available on the iPod and companies coming out with genuine solutions that aren't just a change of capacitors and very expensive wire, along with a wide variety of custom IEMs, there is actually the possibility of truly portable high-end audio.


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





currawong said:


> Apple doesn't like to have to depend on third parties for any software. For years, their software development on the Mac was hijacked and screwed up having to want for other companies to fix and update their products, so they have been writing their own versions of some software, such as iWork and iLife, as well as securing the ability to deliver audio and video via ALAC, AAC and H.264 and depreciating unnecessary third party stuff, such as Java and Flash.
> 
> 
> The portable market here is huge. When I started, portable rigs consisted of an iMod with an expensive LOD or even a very expensive box with VCAPs (yes, just a couple of capacitors!) attached to an amp for use with, say, Ultrasone Edition 9s. The only custom IEMs well-known on the market were from Ultimate Ears and HD-650s were high-end headphones (ignoring Stax) or the MDR-R10s and HP-1000/HP2 etc, both discontinued.
> ...


 
   
  Apple IMO should include FLAC, but WAV files do NOT have the ability to carry meta data so I've switched to Apple's AIFF for producing/performing.  
   
   
  EXACTLY ^.  V-MODA's goal is to "unleash the audiophile" from home/car speakers, headphones and amps that aren't portable and give custom options WHEREVER you are.  You can choose to be as minimal branding as you like w LP2 (virtually no branding) or maximal with customization.  HEARING LOSS + AMP +DAC + CONTENT MASTERING + CONTENT COMPRESSION +  HEADPHONES + ERGO + TASTE + ENVIRONMENT are only a FEW of the sound chain variables we dedicate our lives to solve.  MUSIQUE APP and M-80 are a huge start to this initiative... VAMP is huge, it truly is a big step in VERTICAL CONTROL of the sound chain without using gimmicky EQ or marketing. Gimmicks will NOT work as it is a long road ahead to reverse the 96/128 MP3 movement to bad uncompressed sound.  
   
  VAMP is revolutionary extreme gear for gadgeteers.. fit for spys and super agents, and any AUDIOPHILE on-the-go 

   
*CLUB/STUDIO AUDIO TEST SYSTEMS @ V-MODA FORTRESS*
  I use my B&W Sig 805 + Rotel AMPS during home producing sessions and they are in all my offices (red and grey tigers eye), but I only used my mega sound proof room including the Nautilus, crazy-$ CLASSE AMPS, SACD W silver cables about 10 hours TOTAL. IT'S ABSOLUTELY CRYSTAL CLEAR, PM ME TO BUY IT. My club system is EAW Avalon 1 system w 4 subs, sometimes i switch to a special portable "DJ CLUB" sound system you may have seen if I dont want the subs out.
   
*HOME SYSTEM HEAD-FI AND CONSUMER BENEFIT* = I can compare our flagships with both a top-of-the-line audiophile system as well as best and future DJ systems with my setups in both virtual "club" and "audiophile" environments.  This gives us real life usage of our consumer bases we target...
   
  here is vid of me & Tiesto DJing w older gear during test phase of LP, we didnt use V-MODA until I felt I BEAT my favorite old headphone (HDJ-2000)...
   





   
   
   
*HISTORY: V-MODA FIRST TAGLINE *
  HEAR. THERE. EVERYWEAR. - Alicia Kolton, an owner of V-MODA and hand trained artist/font-drawer (made up)) owned her own advertising and graphic design company for years that taught me about fine design.  She also coined and trademarked the word "hearwear" that other companies tried to use... 
   
*FAMILY OWNERSHIP + ADVANTAGE*
  Alicia Albanese (maiden name) is a proud mother and wife of three other V-MODA owners, Timothy David Kolton (lawyer/CFP), Timothy Val Kolton (me) and David Anthony Kolton (Air Force Pilot).  She still works for V-MODA today in many areas including PR, recruiting, concepts, "mediator" with small issues, legal contracts and mental support for me.
   
  As a family owned brand along with Joe Bucknall's graphics, we truly appreciate the word of mouth and reviews on Amazon and other sites... We are a LONG TERM company, short term means nothing to us. I have thousands of emails from big companies and banks wanting to buy or invest in V-MODA, but I am ignoring most and I want to do something special with this brand that nobody has done before....  a BRAND for the people that spends $ on metal and innovation vs marketing?  My goal is that we go down in history books and HBR in both our business model and product concepts.  Quarterly earnings and "10x" flip VC models seem like they will destroy our core virtues...  There is NO way to develop an amazing product in timeframes that could appease short term' investors, somehow Apple did it, but even they had issues with all the $ in the world.
   
  PS- we own all "headphone museum" IP, that's how long term we think!


----------



## bowei006

Val....you are a boss of a CEO, just want to let you know. I usually see "the brand" and what the brand thinks...nuh uh...for Vmoda......dude.. IT'S WHAT VAL THINKS. I think that's pretty boss!
   
  Anyway, the HP-P1 and CLAS are pretty popular on Head-Fi and amongst audiophile's so it's not like using it with an iPod Touch or iPhone currently limited to 64GiB's is not a super impossible thing. This should also work for the iPod Classic and others if I am not mistaken right? So then their 120GiB Hard Drives should be able to handle most of your ALAC's.


----------



## sluker




----------



## shigzeo

You can run FLAC just fine in the iPhone. I'm using an app called Equalizer Pro which includes FLAC playback. It doesn't seem to work with cue sheets, but at least FLAC runs fine. Battery life takes a huge hit though. But you can run from a finder-like interface, or use iPod Library files just as you would with Music app. It's as easy as pie. But FLAC isn't necessary with Apple stuff as you still need to run iTunes. I put my CD's into ALAC and say to hell with the rest.
   
  So, the VAMP should play FLAC just fine.


----------



## songmic

I lost track of this thread for a while, and I can't remember the announced release date of Vamp. Has it been decided yet? Can anyone at least tell me which month it becomes available for sale?


----------



## AnakChan

Nope, but a teaser photo was put on FB :-

 https://www.facebook.com/VMODA
   
  I'm pretty sure that there was an earlier photo that was sharp on the product, but then removed and this blurred teaser put in replacement.


----------



## songmic

I'm actually more looking forward to the VAMP than M-100. I already own an M-80, and despite all the hype surrounding M-100, I don't intend to sell my M-80 right away after the M-100 comes out. The question is, will the VAMP also make a significant improvement for M-80, which already sounds good on my iPhone 4S with its low sensitivity factor?


----------



## AnakChan

Just my 2 yen worth, but I've got a few different iDevice DAC/Amps & I find that they do little improve on the M-80. There are slight improvements but I think the M-80 is already well designed.


----------



## Bad Santa

You really need to be careful with this. If it doesn't live up to the $600 price tag V-Moda will most likely get LOTS of criticisism.


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





bad santa said:


> You really need to be careful with this. If it doesn't live up to the $600 price tag V-Moda will most likely get LOTS of criticisism.


 
   
  Exactly... got a lot of feedback today from 2 CNET editors and Verge, Rolling Stone... so far it was 3 INSANE I NEED ONEs and 1 "hard to tell without more listening but good"!  and EVEN if we did get criticism, we always can improve after this trip.  
   
  But I think we've done our homework on every product we launch.  They have to pass the tests of our final 3 sound guys and be 4.5-5 stars rated, or six stars if some sites will start to allow!


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





songmic said:


> I'm actually more looking forward to the VAMP than M-100. I already own an M-80, and despite all the hype surrounding M-100, I don't intend to sell my M-80 right away after the M-100 comes out. The question is, will the VAMP also make a significant improvement for M-80, which already sounds good on my iPhone 4S with its low sensitivity factor?


 
  It'll improve M-80, I used it in all the tests today.  The 3 modes VQ, PURE and iPhone jack are very easy to ABC compare and we won out every time.
   
  It'll improve 50mm+ headphones even more noticably w the power. its 130mW x2 @ 32 vs 30mW x2 @ 32 of iPhone (we're still trying to verify iPhone's specs)


----------



## songmic

Great, I'm going to order one as soon as they are available. I hope there's a special discount or pre-order for subscribers. Keep up the good work! 
   
  Quote: 





valkolton said:


> It'll improve M-80, I used it in all the tests today.  The 3 modes VQ, PURE and iPhone jack are very easy to ABC compare and we won out every time.
> 
> It'll improve 50mm+ headphones even more noticably w the power. its 130mW x2 @ 32 vs 30mW x2 @ 32 of iPhone (we're still trying to verify iPhone's specs)


----------



## Bad Santa

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> Exactly... got a lot of feedback today from 2 CNET editors and Verge, Rolling Stone... so far it was 3 INSANE I NEED ONEs and 1 "hard to tell without more listening but good"!  and EVEN if we did get criticism, we always can improve after this trip.
> 
> But I think we've done our homework on every product we launch.  They have to pass the tests of our final 3 sound guys and be 4.5-5 stars rated, or six stars if some sites will start to allow!


 
   
  Meh, I've stopped trusting Cnet for reviews ever since they gave the Beats by Dr. Dre 4 stars.


----------



## CoolHandle

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> EDIT:  PS - we gave a way a voucher for a VAMP at the Head-Fi meet this last weekend in LA with a raffle ticket, what a great time!  Will the winner say something here?


 
  That's me! Sorry it took so long to post...I got hammered by midterm projects. 8 hours a day in the darkroom/studio on top of my job. Ugh. At least I got some good listening time in! I've been really enjoying Mount Kimbie. Check them out if you haven't yet. The song Carbonated is heaven on headphones.
   
  Sorry, back on topic. Val is the man for raffling off his first production VAMP. I can't wait to get it in my hot little hands. A full in-depth comparative review will be coming soon after I receive it. It sounded very good at the meet, but there was too much background noise and not enough time to critically evaluate it. Still, switching between the headphone out of the iPhone and the VAMP (they are RIGHT next to each other) made a huge difference in control and clarity, especially with the prototype M-100s Val had at his table (Which also sounded very nice, by the way) and larger circumaural headphones.
   
  As to the practicality of such a device, I know I would much rather put a VAMP on my iPhone than carry an iPhone/CLAS/amp package. Especially when I need to use it as a PHONE. You know, holding it up to your ear? Do people still do that or is it just me? The (claimed) doubling of battery life is just icing on the cake. Oh yeah, and you can still use the iPhone camera! There's a little cut out around the camera. This is important. I don't want to remove my iPhone from my listening rig every time I need to make/receive a call or take a picture or video. It gets old real quick. As does charging three or more separate devices that will all run out of battery at different times, thus creating a "weak link." I think the VAMP is a very practical solution to the "mobile audiophile problem" that was alluded to earlier. I first started getting in to high end audio in that era of iMods and VCap boxes and $200 line out cables. No offense to Ken or Vinny, they make great products and I don't think the VAMP could've been possible without them blazing the trail. But those always seemed like stop-gap solutions to me and this is certainly a more elegant and complete solution. Even if it only sounds 80% as good as a CLAS/RX or HPP1 it will be hugely popular. Do the math: CLAS+RX+cables=$1200 and reduced iPhone capability. Fostex HP-P1= $800 and reduced iphone capability. Oh, and you need an iPhone case with either of those so count on another 50 clams for an Otterbox defender. Good external batteries run around $100. Now the VAMP (battery, case, DAC, and amp) is looking really good at $600, and I would buy one if I had the money. Good thing I don't have to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks again, Val!


----------



## songmic

So you're saying VAMP is not only intended for use with iPhone, it actually snaps into an iPhone into one portable gear? Like one of these?
http://www.head-fi.org/products/venturecraft-go-dap
   
  I'd love to see the pics once you have it.
   
  Quote: 





coolhandle said:


> That's me! Sorry it took so long to post...I got hammered by midterm projects. 8 hours a day in the darkroom/studio on top of my job. Ugh. At least I got some good listening time in! I've been really enjoying Mount Kimbie. Check them out if you haven't yet. The song Carbonated is heaven on headphones.
> 
> Sorry, back on topic. Val is the man for raffling off his first production VAMP. I can't wait to get it in my hot little hands. A full in-depth comparative review will be coming soon after I receive it. It sounded very good at the meet, but there was too much background noise and not enough time to critically evaluate it. Still, switching between the headphone out of the iPhone and the VAMP (they are RIGHT next to each other) made a huge difference in control and clarity, especially with the prototype M-100s Val had at his table (Which also sounded very nice, by the way) and larger circumaural headphones.
> 
> ...


----------



## CoolHandle

Quote: 





songmic said:


> So you're saying VAMP is not only intended for use with iPhone, it actually snaps into an iPhone into one portable gear? Like one of these?
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/venturecraft-go-dap
> 
> I'd love to see the pics once you have it.


 
   
  That's the idea, but it looks more like an Auzentech iFuzen HP-1 or Alesis AmpCase. Just much higher quality, and it takes a digital signal from the dock instead of line out. Honestly, with those two products at around $100 it's hard to justify the added expense of the VAMP. When I asked the folks at V-MODA (not Val) about the iFuzen they had no idea what it was, and seemed oblivious to the fact that iPhone case/amps other than their own existed. This is strange because market research is a huge part of product development. I was about to pull the trigger on one of those when I won the VAMP. Winning something that you're already in the market for is a sweet feeling, particularly when it's way out of your price range. Obviously, all of these products need to be compared before we know if the VAMP is really worth it. I think the addition of a quality DAC could make all the difference, but I won't know until I can hear them side by side.


----------



## Bleether

I was at the L.A meet, and i really wish i played around with the VAMP more. I did an A/B comparison with the iPhone 4 internal dac/amp vs. the VAMP, and my initial impressions was that it was really difficult for me to tell the difference in sound quality. My brother and i talked about the vamp and we both didn't hear the difference. To be fair, it was really noisy so analytical listening was pretty much out of the question. I was surrounded by people talking really loud, then i had my brother next to me snapping off photos. lol.  Stylistically the vamp is pretty awesome, and it inspired me to get rid of the rubber bands on my portable dac/amp. Check out my mod in my profile pictures.
   
  What i really like about V-Moda in general is that i feel they are on the right track to separating their image from the rest of their competition. They are like the Red Bull and Rock Star of Headphone companies. I didn't know who Val was when i went to the HiFi meet untill he invited me over to his mansion in Hollywood hills. Hah, what a cool dude, and his invite came after he asked me for my honest opinion on his VAMP which may have been one of the few honest opinions he got that day face to face. 
   
  I met some cool people that night, and helped them get their fade on. Good times.


----------



## songmic

I've never heard of the products you've mentioned there, and I was a bit surprised to find out that one of them is from my home country South Korea. Even I haven't heard of those while living in this small country (and being a member of the headphone community here), so I guess it's no bid deal the guys at V-MODA are unaware such product exists.
   
  The reason why VAMP is expensive is probably not only because of the superior amp, but the addition of a DAC "that can bypass an iPhone." Same reason why portable DAC's such as CLAS or Fostex HP-P1 are expensive - these companies need to pay Apple a special license fee to develop a product that can take the digital data out of their iDevices while bypassing their - ahem - cheap in-built DAC's. Why do you think those so-called portable DAC/amp products from Fiio are so cheap? Not because they suck, but because they haven't paid the license fee and cannot override an iPhone's DAC, and thus rendering the Fiio DAC useless in such applications.
   
  FWIW, I think VAMP justifies its price, when compared to similar products in the market. Of course I'll have to hear one to find out for sure. You sure are a lucky man, sir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





coolhandle said:


> That's the idea, but it looks more like an Auzentech iFuzen HP-1 or Alesis AmpCase. Just much higher quality, and it takes a digital signal from the dock instead of line out. Honestly, with those two products at around $100 it's hard to justify the added expense of the VAMP. When I asked the folks at V-MODA (not Val) about the iFuzen they had no idea what it was, and seemed oblivious to the fact that iPhone case/amps other than their own existed. This is strange because market research is a huge part of product development. I was about to pull the trigger on one of those when I won the VAMP. Winning something that you're already in the market for is a sweet feeling, particularly when it's way out of your price range. Obviously, all of these products need to be compared before we know if the VAMP is really worth it. I think the addition of a quality DAC could make all the difference, but I won't know until I can hear them side by side.


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





coolhandle said:


> That's the idea, but it looks more like an Auzentech iFuzen HP-1 or Alesis AmpCase. Just much higher quality, and it takes a digital signal from the dock instead of line out. Honestly, with those two products at around $100 it's hard to justify the added expense of the VAMP. When I asked the folks at V-MODA (not Val) about the iFuzen they had no idea what it was, and seemed oblivious to the fact that iPhone case/amps other than their own existed. This is strange because market research is a huge part of product development. I was about to pull the trigger on one of those when I won the VAMP. Winning something that you're already in the market for is a sweet feeling, particularly when it's way out of your price range. Obviously, all of these products need to be compared before we know if the VAMP is really worth it. I think the addition of a quality DAC could make all the difference, but I won't know until I can hear them side by side.


 
  How did you win the VAMP? And Val has said many times he builds products because he wants them, not because the market has a gap for them.


----------



## CoolHandle

I was only playing devil's advocate in my last post. I am a firm believer in "source first" and "garbage in garbage out." That's why I said "The addition of a quality DAC could make all the difference." I was not just talking about a standard USB DAC like in the Fiio, but the digital decoding of Appletalk as well, which I've been waiting for since I got my first portable headphone amp many moons ago. So yes, I anticipate the VAMP will tromp either of those $100 products.
   
  However, when we talk about products online that we've never really heard before we lose track of the ultimate truth that "the proof of the pudding is in the eating." No matter what should theoretically sound better, if the VAMP doesn't sound better than the products without AppleDACs it's not worth it. That's why market research is necessary. Not to copy other people's products, but to make sure you BURY THEM and make the best product you can. The truth is, I'm confident that the VAMP will sound awesome and live up to its price tag. But we need to remember that more expensive is not ALWAYS better. And if I could find those products by googling "iphone case headphone amplifier" any product developer should be able to as well. Val is a rebel, and I totally respect that. That doesn't mean market research is unnecessary.
   
  If my posts seem like I'm flaming the VAMP, VMODA, or Val, that is not the case. I love the M-80s, I loved the VAMP when I heard it, and (without coming on too strong) I love Val! But I'm a critical thinker and listener, and I have to play devil's advocate sometimes.
   
  As to how I won the VAMP: raffle at a head-fi meet in Los Angeles. (actually, it was at the afterparty at Val's Beverly Hills mansion) I am indeed very lucky and very grateful.


----------



## valkolton

coolhandle said:


> I was only playing devil's advocate in my last post. I am a firm believer in "source first" and "garbage in garbage out." That's why I said "The addition of a quality DAC could make all the difference." I was not just talking about a standard USB DAC like in the Fiio, but the digital decoding of Appletalk as well, which I've been waiting for since I got my first portable headphone amp many moons ago. So yes, I anticipate the VAMP will tromp either of those $100 products.
> 
> However, when we talk about products online that we've never really heard before we lose track of the ultimate truth that "the proof of the pudding is in the eating." No matter what should theoretically sound better, if the VAMP doesn't sound better than the products without AppleDACs it's not worth it. That's why market research is necessary. Not to copy other people's products, but to make sure you BURY THEM and make the best product you can. The truth is, I'm confident that the VAMP will sound awesome and live up to its price tag. But we need to remember that more expensive is not ALWAYS better. And if I could find those products by googling "iphone case headphone amplifier" any product developer should be able to as well. Val is a rebel, and I totally respect that. That doesn't mean market research is unnecessary.
> 
> ...




without a doubt, I consider myself a "positive skeptic" and I have adopted a famous quote as one of my virtues. 

*"TRUST BUT VERIFY"- RONALD REAGAN*


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





coolhandle said:


> I was only playing devil's advocate in my last post. I am a firm believer in "source first" and "garbage in garbage out." That's why I said "The addition of a quality DAC could make all the difference." I was not just talking about a standard USB DAC like in the Fiio, but the digital decoding of Appletalk as well, which I've been waiting for since I got my first portable headphone amp many moons ago. So yes, I anticipate the VAMP will tromp either of those $100 products.
> 
> _snip_


 
   
  Congrats on winning! And have a look on the second page I think, I did a big post playing devils advocate aswell.
  And I am very sure it will stomp the hell out of any $100 product.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





songmic said:


> So you're saying VAMP is not only intended for use with iPhone, it actually snaps into an iPhone into one portable gear?


 
   
  Even if the VAmp is designed only for the iPhone 4/4S, you can use one of these cables to use it with any iDevice  :-
   

   
  Quote: 





bleether said:


> I was at the L.A meet, and i really wish i played around with the VAMP more. I did an A/B comparison with the iPhone 4 internal dac/amp vs. the VAMP, and my initial impressions was that it was really difficult for me to tell the difference in sound quality. My brother and i talked about the vamp and we both didn't hear the difference. To be fair, it was really noisy so analytical listening was pretty much out of the question. I was surrounded by people talking really loud, then i had my brother next to me snapping off photos. lol.  [snip!]


 
   
  What headphones were you using when doing the comparison? I think some headphones benefit more than others from a DAC/Amp. Did you try the AD8397 version or the OPA1612 version?


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Even if the VAmp is designed only for the iPhone 4/4S, you can use one of these cables to use it with any iDevice  :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  BOTH AD8397 + OPA1612, OPA1612 seems to be the winner for its overall virtues, which includes more than just sound.  MASS PRODUCTION STARTING!


----------



## CoolHandle

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> BOTH AD8397 + OPA1612, OPA1612 seems to be the winner for its overall virtues, which includes more than just sound.  MASS PRODUCTION STARTING!


 
   
  That's great to hear, Val! What do you mean by virtues other than sound?


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





coolhandle said:


> That's great to hear, Val! What do you mean by virtues other than sound?


 
  Battery 2200mAh... "VQ".... looks...


----------



## CoolHandle

I just saw some sexy product shots on a French Android forum, of all things. Did those come from you? A leak maybe? If not, can you post them here please? This thread does have PICS in the title, after all! My excitement grows daily.


----------



## WiR3D

Ok seriously this still has me
   
   
  Quote: 





> #4-1024


 
   
  Its a binary number, I am thinking its a 1mb buffer? or 1024 band EQ?
   
  or 1024 dalmations rawr...... I really dont know, and I have a feeling I am going to kick myself


----------



## CoolHandle

Oh my god, how am I going to feed all of those puppies? My apartment allows dogs, but I'm pretty sure my landlord would get pissed if I brought home 1024 of them.


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





coolhandle said:


> Oh my god, how am I going to feed all of those puppies? My apartment allows dogs, but I'm pretty sure my landlord would get pissed if I brought home 1024 of them.


 
  ill feed my neighbours to them... Oh wait the... nvm cant post that.


----------



## CoolHandle

We need an R-rated forum on Headfi.


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





coolhandle said:


> We need an R-rated forum on Headfi.


 
  all it would be is porn with headphones, and swearing.
  sounds awsum


----------



## valkolton

VVV-rated.  Just finished writing the manual, sorry it is complicated.  BUT, GREAT NEWS - *WE'RE IN MASS PRODUCTION NOW.  *

 This manual was a B!+c4 to write and draw... it doesn't seem like it'd be that complicated, but it is!
   
  PS - who uses a jailbroken iPhone here?  going to test tomorrow, not sure if it works w/30-pin hardware?


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> VVV-rated.  Just finished writing the manual, sorry it is complicated.  BUT, GREAT NEWS - *WE'RE IN MASS PRODUCTION NOW.  *
> 
> This manual was a B!+c4 to write and draw... it doesn't seem like it'd be that complicated, but it is!
> 
> PS - who uses a jailbroken iPhone here?  going to test tomorrow, not sure if it works w/30-pin hardware?


 
   
  Sounds good Val, still pondering about the 1024 dalmations.


----------



## ThatPhilDude

One issue is that there are lots of rumours that the next iphone will be both larger and that the 30 pin dock connector will be phased out, and with jobs gone anything is possible so if the Vamp is like a case that only fits the 4/4s then it might be obsolete before the year is over. But then again they are just rumours at this point.


----------



## songmic

Val, if I were to use my M-80 with VAMP, will I still be able to utilize the mic and volume control/playback features of the M-80 cable?


----------



## Lurkumaural

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> PS - who uses a jailbroken iPhone here?  going to test tomorrow, not sure if it works w/30-pin hardware?


 
   
  ME!  You got something for me?


----------



## AnakChan

@Val, I've got a jailbroken phone. Assuming no differences. works perfectly fine. I'll PM you.


----------



## Bad Santa

I can't imagine that jailbreaking would make any difference on the VAMP.


----------



## valkolton

Interesting, any LA volunteer want to stop by office? It does authenticate, maybe it was the jailbroken version.


----------



## Bleether

I tested my jail broken iPhone 4 at the L.A meet with your Vamp... it seemed to work.
   
  If finals were not coming up, i could have maybe stopped by with my phone to test it out. Maybe next time.
  Quote: 





valkolton said:


> Interesting, any LA volunteer want to stop by office? It does authenticate, maybe it was the jailbroken version.


----------



## shigzeo

I don't think it works as the hardware doesn't detect input or seem to accept it. I tried with the M80 today accidentally until I realised that it does nothing when plugged into the audio out/headphone jack of the Vamp.
  Quote: 





songmic said:


> Val, if I were to use my M-80 with VAMP, will I still be able to utilize the mic and volume control/playback features of the M-80 cable?


 
   
  Checked this out at the Tokyo Headphone festival. Wonderful unit with perfect fit and finish for the iPhone. It is just about 2x the thickness of the iPhone, but loads more power from the headphone jack. I tested it with headphones that are new to me (M100), and left impressed and got loot: v-moda stickers and some press materials.
   
  Am watching this space very keenly.


----------



## AnakChan

Yep, we got a chance to test out the VAmp and the M100 today. The local regional project engineer joined for dinner too, and we had a good chat about the products.


----------



## songmic

Could any of you who's been to the Tokyo Headphone festival show us some photos of VAMP? I've been dying to see the pics...


----------



## AnakChan

I do but I'd like Val's permission first before posting them up.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

This is an already public shot from Fujiya Avics FB page


----------



## valkolton

BOOM... well, more official info to come soon!  I've been editing all the copy for product pages, shooting videos and press releases now that the manuals and packaging are in mass production.   Planning EPIC shoots (one lifestyle and one product) over the next two weeks and then we're ready to launch some new products!


----------



## AnakChan

Oh well, since it's public now, here's more pix and links :-
   
  http://www.v-moda-china.com/cp_view.asp?id=42&yylb=


----------



## ExpatinJapan

So is this made by Venturecraft for V-Moda?
   
  Want more info.


----------



## Bad Santa

Quote: 





anakchan said:


>


 
   
  God those look good...


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





bad santa said:


> God those look good...


 

 batman gear, I'm going to haveto buy the M100 just to put the bat logo on the side


----------



## driver 8

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> So is this made by Venturecraft for V-Moda?
> 
> Want more info.


 

 The speaker and mic vents are unique to Val's version, I think, but this does appear to a be a rebrand, yeah.  My inner-techie is a bit disappointed that it isn't some crazy new product, BUT this does seem like a very, very smart move on Val's part as the GoDap 4 is probably the only iPhone DAC/amp combo that could garner mainstream appeal.  Don't know how the pricing will fare, though.


----------



## Gofre

I assume those are the M-100s folded up in the picture?


----------



## Bad Santa

Quote: 





gofre said:


> I assume those are the M-100s folded up in the picture?


 
  Yupp.


----------



## Currawong

I think this was a nice view of it! Val, I reckon you should get her to do some promo shots. 
   

   









   
  Oh and guess who's favourite headphones are now V-MODA's.


----------



## songmic

I hope V-MODA provide some accessories to protect the VAMP from scratches, just as VAMP itself protects an iPhone. A thin film of shield for attaching on the back side of VAMP will do, much like those screen protectors made for iPhones. The thought of dropping it on the hard ground and leaving a big scratch on VAMP would make it hard for me to carry around this $600 piece of gear outdoors without any protection. Just my two cents.


----------



## Bad Santa

Quote: 





songmic said:


> I hope V-MODA provide some accessories to protect the VAMP from scratches, just as VAMP itself protects an iPhone. A thin film of shield for attaching on the back side of VAMP will do, much like those screen protectors made for iPhones. The thought of dropping it on the hard ground and leaving a big scratch on VAMP would make it hard for me to carry around this $600 piece of gear outdoors without any protection. Just my two cents.


 
   
  Being from V-Moda, it's probably built like a tank.


----------



## DigitalFreak

So whats the difference between the VAMP and the next Go-DAP?


----------



## Craigster75

The Vamp seems like an amazing product, but can someone explain the rationale/cost justification for a $600 DAC headphone amp built to be compatible with product that is expected to be replaced in October?  Is Apple or VModa guaranteeing the Iphone 5 will be compatible with the Vamp?  I'm wondering if the adapter case that attaches to the amp is removable to future proof The Vamp so that an Iphone (or other smart phone) adapter could simply snap on?
   
  Also, forgive my ignorance asking this question as I am relatively new here, but what makes the Vamp worth 4X the cost of something like the Fiio E17 other than the convenience of a single attached unit and battery backup?


----------



## shigzeo

I don't know as much about Fiio as you do, but I know the Fiio can't take SPDIF from an iPhone. That is a major selling point. The VAMP also syncs with a computer. You never have to take the iPHone out of the case unless you use earphones that have mics for chatting with someone.


----------



## songmic

Fiio E17, while advertised as a DAC/amp combo, cannot bypass an iPhone's in-built DAC. You can utilize both its DAC and amp section while using it with a computer, but not with any iDevice. In fact, most so-called portable DAC/amps are made that way. VAMP is one of very few portable DAC/amps in the market whose DAC can actually be used instead of an iPhone's in-built DAC, other examples being Fostex HP-P1 and VentureCraft Go-DAP. What these products have in common is that they are quite expensive compared to other DAC/amps, because these companies need to pay Apple a special license fee for using a certain chip that bypasses an iDevice's own DAC. I've heard this fee alone accounts for nearly half of the price of such DAC/amps, so that explains why these are so expensive.
   
  Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> Also, forgive my ignorance asking this question as I am relatively new here, but what makes the Vamp worth 4X the cost of something like the Fiio E17 other than the convenience of a single attached unit and battery backup?


----------



## songmic

And guys, V-MODA just posted this on their Facebook page. Only 2 more days...
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150964207793092&set=a.343705018091.191634.106696703091&type=1&theater


----------



## CoolHandle

Any news? I've been bracing myself for a few days now. I don't think this much bracing is healthy.


----------



## our martin

You would think the fashion world would have jumped on to the custom headphone look,you never know now that everyone has a mobile phone( or cell phone as you call them) that are sounding better and better all the time, i think it's only time before they come with a dac/headphone amp built into them, then we might be seeing them on models walking up and down the catwalks!
 Panasonic launches HX35 designer headphones  19 Oct 2011   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Panasonic has announced the HX35 earphones, a lightweight on-ear model available in a range of colours.
  Due to go on sale in January 2012, the headphones will be available in white, black, red, blue and purple.
  The design looks smart and minimal, though Panasonic's claim that the colours have been influenced by 19th century traditional Japanese drawing (Ukiyoe) seems something of a stretch.
  A closed-back design, the headphones should keep noise leakage to a minimum compared to open-back designs, so ideal if you prefer not to annoy everyone in earshot.
  Due out in January 2012, the Panasonic HX35 earphones will cost £


----------



## brumma

Any update on the VAMP? I have been searching online to no avail for info or a release date...


----------



## valkolton

we've been working hard on all the content to release it, coming VERY soon... I'll chime in more soon.
   
  We just did the sickest photo/video shoot EVER done by a consumer electronics company - it is going to speak VOLUMES!
   
  -v


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> we've been working hard on all the content to release it, coming VERY soon... I'll chime in more soon.
> 
> We just did the sickest photo/video shoot EVER done by a consumer electronics company - it is going to speak VOLUMES!
> 
> -v


 
  Any chance you can give us some info on the m100 i.e size and comfort?


----------



## CoolHandle

Well, I tried an M100 prototype at the Village meet in LA and it's like a big M-80. Very similar to the Crossfade and quite comfortable.


----------



## valkolton

Sorry for the lack of posts lately, we are getting all the content ready for launch...  we aim to launch VAMP next week!  
   
  lots of info, pics and videos will be pouring in soon, so stay tuned!  We had some amazing photo and video shoots that are unrivaled in the CE industry.  Frankly I think the new V-MODA ads/photos will make history... 
   
  -v


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> Sorry for the lack of posts lately, we are getting all the content ready for launch...  we aim to launch VAMP next week!
> 
> lots of info, pics and videos will be pouring in soon, so stay tuned!  We had some amazing photo and video shoots that are unrivaled in the CE industry.  Frankly I think the new V-MODA ads/photos will make history...
> 
> -v


 
  boobs?


----------



## Bad Santa

Quote: 





wir3d said:


> boobs?


 
  V-Moda asked what props there should be in the photoshoot, I suggested that, so I hope they used it.


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





bad santa said:


> V-Moda asked what props there should be in the photoshoot, I suggested that, so I hope they used it.


 
  reminds me of one the users hers profile pic, where he got his gf to stand topless and used swivel headphones to cover her nipples.
   
  Quite hot. rawr.


----------



## Bad Santa

Quote: 





wir3d said:


> reminds me of one the users hers profile pic, where he got his gf to stand topless and used swivel headphones to cover her nipples.
> 
> Quite hot. rawr.


 
   
  Perhaps the steelflex headband was shown off like this?


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





bad santa said:


> Perhaps the steelflex headband was shown off like this?


 
  We did bathtub shots lol, coming soon!


----------



## songmic

Val, any words on the VAMP? You said VAMP will be launched this week. Also, will there be only one fixed version of the VAMP, or do we get to choose certain options, such as op-amp? I believe VentureCraft Go-DAP, the model VAMP was based on, let customers choose their own op-amp among several choices and other optional add-ons too.


----------



## stuckonsound

Any rethinking on the price? The Go-Dap 4.0 can be had for $365 at the present.


----------



## 9VARZ

Any news?


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





stuckonsound said:


> Any rethinking on the price? The Go-Dap 4.0 can be had for $365 at the present.


 
  While we are on Go-Dap, the Go-Dap X, it can work with PCs apparently? If its driverless it means it could work with my CM7 Android HTC, that would be fkn awesum.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





stuckonsound said:


> Any rethinking on the price? The Go-Dap 4.0 can be had for $365 at the present.


 

 Woooaah...ok, please take note that the VAmp would be a "custom" Go-DAP. The stock Go-DAP is $365 with the Burr Brown OPA2134 OpAmp (or Muses 8820E). However, the VAmp is a Go-DAP with OPA1612 OpAmp and 2200mAh battery. In addition, the part where it varies from the Go-DAP is VAmp's VTune as opposed to Go-DAPs ASR.
   
  A custom Go-DAP is around the price range as the proposed price of the VAmp.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Woooaah...ok, please take note that the VAmp would be a "custom" Go-DAP. The stock Go-DAP is $365 with the Burr Brown OPA2134 OpAmp (or Muses 8820E). However, the VAmp is a Go-DAP with OPA1612 OpAmp and 2200mAh battery. In addition, the part where it varies from the Go-DAP is VAmp's VTune as opposed to Go-DAPs ASR.
> 
> A custom Go-DAP is around the price range as the proposed price of the VAmp.


 

 My issue isn't just with pricing which will be a strong consideration, but more importantly, futureproofing.  Has Val addressed the issue of compatibility with the Iphone 5? 
   
  Obviously, it would be difficult to justify a $600 purchase for a product that hypothetically wouldn't be compatible with the next generation Iphone that comes out in a few months, particularly with the rumors swirling about a larger screen and smaller pin connector.  I would think a leading vendor like V-Moda would have advance info on future Apple specs. 
   
  Val, will the Vamp be compatible with the Iphone 5?  Can you explain how this will work? (i.e. upgrade certificate, detachable Iphone interface, etc... or are the physical dimensions staying the same including the same pin connector?)


----------



## stuckonsound

Fair enough. I'm not familiar the nuances or specifications of the opamps. Hopefully some people will compare the two units. I'll probably be buying the M-100. Already have an iPhone 4.




anakchan said:


> Woooaah...ok, please take note that the VAmp would be a "custom" Go-DAP. The stock Go-DAP is $365 with the Burr Brown OPA2134 OpAmp (or Muses 8820E). However, the VAmp is a Go-DAP with OPA1612 OpAmp and 2200mAh battery. In addition, the part where it varies from the Go-DAP is VAmp's VTune as opposed to Go-DAPs ASR.
> 
> A custom Go-DAP is around the price range as the proposed price of the VAmp.


----------



## Gofre

Out of interest, is it inherently expensive to produce devices with the necessary parts to extract audio digitally from iDevices, or is just that this functionality only ever finds its way into higher end products?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





gofre said:


> Out of interest, is it inherently expensive to produce devices with the necessary parts to extract audio digitally from iDevices, or is just that this functionality only ever finds its way into higher end products?


 
   
  I've heard the term "licensing" from the CypherLabs product, but strangely haven't heard the same thing from talking to VentureCraft or Fostex. Mind you I never bothered to ask them either. Either it's implicitly assumed that they'll need to take a licence out, or built into some chip that authorises the decoding ('cos protected files will play over the DAC).
   
  It's a good question actually. I'll ask VentureCraft the next time I see them.


----------



## Kojaku

gofre said:


> Out of interest, is it inherently expensive to produce devices with the necessary parts to extract audio digitally from iDevices, or is just that this functionality only ever finds its way into higher end products?




It's definitely licensing fees. The iPhone definitely hsas the capability (assuming the kernel is modified correctly) to output, via the CCK, digital audio to say, a FiiO E17. The issue is that Cypher Labs jumped on the licensing and worked to make a product which works within the parameters of the stock kernel. Foster and Venturecraft did so as well. The premium price of these products could not be justified if apple licensed FiiO USB DACs and tweaked the stock kernel to allow support. The whole high-end portable iDevice market would start to collapse...

Kojaku


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> It's definitely licensing fees. The iPhone definitely hsas the capability (assuming the kernel is modified correctly) to output, via the CCK, digital audio to say, a FiiO E17. The issue is that Cypher Labs jumped on the licensing and worked to make a product which works within the parameters of the stock kernel. Foster and Venturecraft did so as well. The premium price of these products could not be justified if apple licensed FiiO USB DACs and tweaked the stock kernel to allow support. The whole high-end portable iDevice market would start to collapse...
> Kojaku


 

 You do realize an iPhone is just another cheaply assembled bag of silicon just like every other smartphone out there. The only difference between the iPhone and other smartphones is the iPhone has become the UI king and even then some people would take exception to the term UI king. The reason the high end portable iDevice market is so highly priced is because Apple doesn't want any addon being utilized without first their say so and second them getting a cut of the action. Also factor in that most companies know they can get away with gouging nowadays and it's no wonder these things are so pricey.


----------



## valkolton

Team:

 Sorry for the delays, I've been travelling meeting with all our European and Latin America partners to coordinate the launch of all our new gear.  Amazon has some info up right now, so enjoy it and stay tuned.  We launch EVERYTHING this TUESDAY.  Videos, images and advertising campaign!
   
  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008801ZFS


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> Team:
> 
> Sorry for the delays, I've been travelling meeting with all our European and Latin America partners to coordinate the launch of all our new gear.  Amazon has some info up right now, so enjoy it and stay tuned.  We launch EVERYTHING this TUESDAY.  Videos, images and advertising campaign!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008801ZFS


 
  What dac chips are you using? p.s I were going to get the fostex hpp1 for the back of the car with beyerdynamic dt1350 to go with ipad3s, that's x3 for the kids and there cousin,but i think i will go for the vamps with the m100s!


----------



## Kojaku

Quote: 





our martin said:


> What dac chips are you using? p.s I were going to get the fostex hpp1 for the back of the car with beyerdynamic dt1350 to go with ipad3s, that's x3 for the kids and there cousin,but i think i will go for the vamps with the m100s!


 
  MY GOD. That's more hi-fi than my whole family has ever owned...That's nearly 5k in hi-fi/tech...
   
  Kojaku


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> MY GOD. That's more hi-fi than my whole family has ever owned...That's nearly 5k in hi-fi/tech...
> 
> Kojaku


 
  If i buy the kids monkey bikes, i have got to get there cousin one aswell!


----------



## shigzeo

Not quite as cheaply assembled. Even the best competitor machines are pretty rubbish in construction materials and layout in comparison. But that's beside the point. Apple do keep licencees
  on a leash, like it or not, but most other competitors have followed suit. There is no hero in this business, just a bunch of pretending arses who, for a few months, can claim not to be evil, before they make the same decisions or much worse ones. 
   
  The fact of the matter is that the Fiio amp, while nice, isn't a comparable product. It isn't a case made to fit, isn't a sync port for outside hardware, etc., and so on. I'm sure V-Moda and Venturecraft and CLAS could be cheaper than they are, but the companies that licensed aren't companies that make cheap items, either. Venturecraft's other stuff is made in Japan, often of Japanese or proprietary technologies. Same with CLAS. 
   
  It isn't just the license being the $$$ changer, it's that companies who want in are companies who really are in the HiFi arena on an engineering front and not pushing economy of scale or economy at all. If an economy company wanted to push it, they could easily do it, and that device would be cheap.
  Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> You do realize an iPhone is just another cheaply assembled bag of silicon just like every other smartphone out there. The only difference between the iPhone and other smartphones is the iPhone has become the UI king and even then some people would take exception to the term UI king. The reason the high end portable iDevice market is so highly priced is because Apple doesn't want any addon being utilized without first their say so and second them getting a cut of the action. Also factor in that most companies know they can get away with gouging nowadays and it's no wonder these things are so pricey.


----------



## shigzeo

The circuitry will work on any iDevice. I tried with iPad, iPod touch 4G, iPod nano 7G, and iPhone 4s. All worked, but the iPod touch 4G, with its angled 30pin port caused connection issues. The iPad must be connected via a tether. The iPod nano is dwarfed by the V-AMP but works perfectly. All it needs is a tether. That is assuming Apple keep similar line out connections to their dock port, which is likely. Even if they don't, it should just be an easy swap of cable, or an adapter.
  Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> My issue isn't just with pricing which will be a strong consideration, but more importantly, futureproofing.  Has Val addressed the issue of compatibility with the Iphone 5?
> 
> Obviously, it would be difficult to justify a $600 purchase for a product that hypothetically wouldn't be compatible with the next generation Iphone that comes out in a few months, particularly with the rumors swirling about a larger screen and smaller pin connector.  I would think a leading vendor like V-Moda would have advance info on future Apple specs.
> 
> Val, will the Vamp be compatible with the Iphone 5?  Can you explain how this will work? (i.e. upgrade certificate, detachable Iphone interface, etc... or are the physical dimensions staying the same including the same pin connector?)


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





our martin said:


> What dac chips are you using? p.s I were going to get the fostex hpp1 for the back of the car with beyerdynamic dt1350 to go with ipad3s, that's x3 for the kids and there cousin,but i think i will go for the vamps with the m100s!


 
   
  Have a search through this thread about the DAC as it's been discussed here already...same with OpAmp if you're curious.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Have a search through this thread about the DAC as it's been discussed here already...same with OpAmp if you're curious.


 
  I have read most of this thread and if i am right they are burr brown! Sorry AK4353


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





our martin said:


> I have read most of this thread and if i am right they are burr brown!


 
   ...not exactly...

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/603052/v-moda-vamp-development-reviews-pics-etc/30#post_8280831
   
  The Op Amp OTOH is :-

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/603052/v-moda-vamp-development-reviews-pics-etc/90#post_8336354


----------



## our martin

So the vamp will be a bit like these


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





our martin said:


> So the vamp will be a bit like these ...[snip]


 
   
  Don't mean to be rude, but I guess you've not been following this thread.
   
  [from 2 pages back] Yes, the VAmp is that...the VentureCraft Go-DAP, except it's customised.
   
  But, shameless plug on my impressions, if anyone is curious what the Go-DAP of same specs as the VAmp sounds like, I wrote a review as below in the Go-DAP thread. Same DAC, and OpAmp as the VAmp, the only difference is the one I reviewed had 2000mAh battery and ASR, whilst the VAmp is 2200mAh with V-Tune :-
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/533084/venturecraft-go-dap-gd-04-for-iphone-4/45#post_8281365


----------



## our martin

Similar in looks but the vamp has been v-tuned..So basically if you are looking for a dac/amp to go with your iphone and vmoda cans that has been especially tuned to go with vmoda headphones the vamp is the one for you! p.s I think the price will put a lot of people off, it will seem to a lot of people that you are paying an extra $200 just to have it v-tuned!


----------



## brumma

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Similar in looks but the vamp has been v-tuned..So basically if you are looking for a dac/amp to go with your iphone and vmoda cans that has been especially tuned to go with vmoda headphones the vamp is the one for you! p.s I think the price will put a lot of people off, it will seem to a lot of people that you are paying an extra $200 just to have it v-tuned!


 
   
  Wrong again.  Jeez, just read the two threads--this has already been addressed.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





brumma said:


> Wrong again.  Jeez, just read the two threads--this has already been addressed.


 
  Why am i wrong,i think that $600 is pricing it too high and will put a lot of people off! p.s I will still be buying three of them for the kids with the m100s but not everyone can afford to spend $600,but if vmoda have got to pay venturecraft for using the idea i can see were the cost came from!


----------



## brumma

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Why am i wrong,i think that $600 is pricing it too high and will put a lot of people off! p.s I will still be buying three of them for the kids with the m100s but not everyone can afford to spend $600,but if vmoda have got to pay venturecraft for using the idea i can see were the cost came from!


 
   
  You would pay nearly the same (within $50) for the customized version of the Go-DAP with upgraded components.  That is what you are paying for, not the V-Tune.  See AnakChan's post #180 of this thread--As I mentioned, it had been addressed before.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





brumma said:


> You would pay nearly the same (within $50) for the customized version of the Go-DAP with upgraded components.  That is what you are paying for, not the V-Tune.  See AnakChan's post #180 of this thread--As I mentioned, it had been addressed before.


 
  Thanks for making that clear brumma, I am looking forward to the release on tuesday!


----------



## bblackman22

600$... wow val this is very disappointing especially since the m-100 will be ~300$. I'm pretty sure that everyone can agree that this is essentially the same as the go-dap except there will be a few internal changes. At least i hope.... way too pricey for me i mean for 1,000$ combo your getting up into Sennheiser hd700 territory... and the vamp is only for an iPhone 4 or 4s.... another thing i would like to mention is what if apple changes their form factor on the iPhone 5....? overall the Vamp, at least to me at a price of ~600$ seems to be way to expensive.


----------



## gkanai

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> You do realize an iPhone is just another cheaply assembled bag of silicon just like every other smartphone out there. The only difference between the iPhone and other smartphones is the iPhone has become the UI king and even then some people would take exception to the term UI king.


 
   
  This is factually incorrect.
   
  iOS supports audio in ways that Android does not. That there is an ecosystem around iDevices with digital output (CLAS, HP_P1, Go-DAP) whereas there is not an equivalent around Android says more than enough right there.
   
  http://evolver.fm/2012/05/23/developer-explains-why-android-sucks-for-some-audio-apps/
   
   
  Quote: 





> _1. Android OS provides just one API for volume control. The problem is, there is a need for at least two types of volume control: overall output volume and media/music volume. This means manufacturers have to implement their own way of controlling the media/music volume. Unfortunately, each manufacturer does this differently, and there’s no way of finding out how they did it until you test each individual model. To make matters worse, Samsung used an inefficient way to control the hardware and media volumes, and deliberately feeds some of the hardware output to the microphone input. This creates audio mayhem._
> 
> _2. Android OS is shockingly inefficient in dealing with real-time audio. The operating system adds about a seven second delay, and the hardware adds a further five or six seconds, making the default delay 12-13 seconds overall. We have managed to reduce the real-time delay to around half a second (500ms) or less, which we believe is is the best achieved on Android to date. _[Ed. note: the iPhone version doesn't include perceptible delay.]


----------



## DigitalFreak

Comment removed for being off topic


----------



## djsquared

VAMP IT UP!!! woot.


----------



## driver 8

Your Chinese factory worker gripe also has nothing to do with anything anyone else is talking about...


----------



## AnakChan

This thread is going OT...could we get back onto the VAmp topic please?


----------



## gkanai

Quote: 





driver 8 said:


> Your Chinese factory worker gripe also has nothing to do with anything anyone else is talking about...


 
   
  +1


----------



## DigitalFreak

Alright then my apologies. I'll remove my last comment so as to not derail the thread. You'll all have to excuse my comment I'm a little touchy about the subject.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





bblackman22 said:


> 600$... wow val this is very disappointing especially since the m-100 will be ~300$. I'm pretty sure that everyone can agree that this is essentially the same as the go-dap except there will be a few internal changes. At least i hope.... way too pricey for me i mean for 1,000$ combo your getting up into Sennheiser hd700 territory... and the vamp is only for an iPhone 4 or 4s.... another thing i would like to mention is what if apple changes their form factor on the iPhone 5....? overall the Vamp, at least to me at a price of ~600$ seems to be way to expensive.


 

 I completely agree and posted a similar sentiment a few days ago where I was promptly smacked down by a V-Moda superfan.  I am actually a fan of V-Moda and am very much looking forward to the M-100, but won't automatically love every product with their name BECAUSE it has their name.  The Vamp sounds like it may be an amazing product, but I believe it appeals to a specific niche market that is even a sub-market of Head-fiers who are early adopter audiophile Iphone owners.  It simply will not have the mass appeal of the upcoming M-100.  IMO, one of the key selling points is the compatibility with the Iphone to fit together forming one convenient, easily transportable unit.  I understand the hardware is great and licensing is expensive, but uncertainty regarding future compatibility with Iphone 5 needs to be addressed before many prospective headphone amp buyers with Iphones would even consider shelling out $600 which is more than I paid for my Iphone and will pay for my M-100 combined. 
   
  I love the idea of V-tune, portability, superior DAC amp quality and extended battery life, but personally don't need many of the other amazing features and options the Vamp/ Go-Dap provides.  For the right user, I'm sure there will be rabid demand for The Vamp.  For me and, I believe, many others, just as V-Moda offers a wide variety of headphones with varying features, styles, sound signatures, etc. at different price points, I would like to see V-Moda provide similar options regarding headphone amps.  For any haters out there, please keep in mind this is constructive feedback that IMHO many enthusiasts share and I would like to think Val would prefer honest, constructive feedback which is a big reason why he is so involved with the headphone community and why I have enough respect for V-Moda as a company to openly share my thoughts to hopefully help collectively improve and guide future product development.
   
  If V-Moda chooses to offer a quality portable headphone amp with a more universal design or guaranteed Iphone 5 compatibility and V-tune under $300, I'm there.  Until then, I'll make due with my FiiO E11.


----------



## stuckonsound

I don't know the actual cost of the different chipsets being employed, but I think MSRP @$475 would be more palatable for a lot of people. At $600 I start looking toward desktop components.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> I completely agree and posted a similar sentiment a few days ago where I was promptly smacked down by a V-Moda superfan.  I am actually a fan of V-Moda and am very much looking forward to the M-100, but won't automatically love every product with their name BECAUSE it has their name.  The Vamp sounds like it may be an amazing product, but I believe it appeals to a specific niche market that is even a sub-market of Head-fiers who are early adopter audiophile Iphone owners.  It simply will not have the mass appeal of the upcoming M-100.  IMO, one of the key selling points is the compatibility with the Iphone to fit together forming one convenient, easily transportable unit.  I understand the hardware is great and licensing is expensive, but uncertainty regarding future compatibility with Iphone 5 needs to be addressed before many prospective headphone amp buyers with Iphones would even consider shelling out $600 which is more than I paid for my Iphone and will pay for my M-100 combined.
> 
> I love the idea of V-tune, portability, superior DAC amp quality and extended battery life, but personally don't need many of the other amazing features and options the Vamp/ Go-Dap provides.  For the right user, I'm sure there will be rabid demand for The Vamp.  For me and, I believe, many others, just as V-Moda offers a wide variety of headphones with varying features, styles, sound signatures, etc. at different price points, I would like to see V-Moda provide similar options regarding headphone amps.  For any haters out there, please keep in mind this is constructive feedback that IMHO many enthusiasts share and I would like to think Val would prefer honest, constructive feedback which is a big reason why he is so involved with the headphone community and why I have enough respect for V-Moda as a company to openly share my thoughts to hopefully help collectively improve and guide future product development.
> 
> If V-Moda chooses to offer a quality portable headphone amp with a more universal design or guaranteed Iphone 5 compatibility and V-tune under $300, I'm there.  Until then, I'll make due with my FiiO E11.


 
  I agree with this and the fact you can buy a fiio e17 for so cheap will put a lot of people off,the price is heading towards hifiman hm 801 and ibasso dx100 territory and i know they are around the $800 mark but they are complete music players! I am still looking forward to the launch on tuesday and the price hasn't put me off but some people will be looking elsewhere i think!


----------



## Kojaku

Quote: 





our martin said:


> I agree with this and the fact you can buy a fiio e17 for so cheap will put a lot of people off,the price is heading towards hifiman hm 801 and ibasso dx100 territory and i know they are around the $800 mark but they are complete music players! I am still looking forward to the launch on tuesday and the price hasn't put me off but some people will be looking elsewhere i think!


 

 Doubly agree. I did mention earlier in the thread that I thought $600 was a bit much. The CLAS is bit-perfect, not form specific, and costs $20 less. It has a better DAC implementation and supports higher resolution files.
   
  I spoke to Mike Moffat (father of the BiFrost, Gungir) of Schiit Audio via e-mail last week and made clear to him what we're all waiting for. I told him that the one big thing audiophiles are looking for is a portable, bit-perfect (24/192), well-implemented, platform non-specific (iOS or Android) DAC between $300 and $400. I assured him that if that happened, the head-fi source crowd would literally throw money at him. I didn't get much of a response...I suppose he was initially contacting me to DIY stuff for him anyway, but I got the feeling that the pricing was too much to handle, which means Apple is pulling some strings...
   
  I bet this could be affordable...I bet. Someone just has to stick their neck out for us.
   
  Kojaku


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> Doubly agree. I did mention earlier in the thread that I thought $600 was a bit much. The CLAS is bit-perfect, not form specific, and costs $20 less. It has a better DAC implementation and supports higher resolution files.
> 
> I spoke to Mike Moffat (father of the BiFrost, Gungir) of Schiit Audio via e-mail last week and made clear to him what we're all waiting for. I told him that the one big thing audiophiles are looking for is a portable, bit-perfect (24/192), well-implemented, platform non-specific (iOS or Android) DAC between $300 and $400. I assured him that if that happened, the head-fi source crowd would literally throw money at him. I didn't get much of a response...I suppose he was initially contacting me to DIY stuff for him anyway, but I got the feeling that the pricing was too much to handle, which means Apple is pulling some strings...
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah the licencing kind of messes it up. but ti is good in theory. The problem is, a DAC of that value in that form factor won't be much of an improvement over the iphones built in one, however on the android side its most probably a decent improvement. but now that i think about, $400 is a good price, at that price a DAC should provide a fair improvement over the onboard. but the form factor increases costs so I'm uncertain.


----------



## valkolton

Her Master's _____, featuring a supermodel canine w a pink mohawk!
   
  http://on.fb.me/LgAIEm


----------



## brumma

Hey, Val, can you post a little bit on the differences between Pure and VQ modes?  How does each effect the sound?


----------



## SONIC BOOM

I love the idea of the vamp but will there be a way too move the amp part of the case too a new case when a new iphone comes out?


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





sonic boom said:


> I love the idea of the vamp but will there be a way too move the amp part of the case too a new case when a new iphone comes out?


 

 I brought this up on posts #181 and #211.  I am surprised and disappointed that V-Moda has not yet addressed such a fundamental concern.  For me, a "no" response would be a dealbreaker.


----------



## deadmau5y

The Vamp overview is up on Youtube right now


----------



## gkanai

Quote: 





deadmau5y said:


> The Vamp overview is up on Youtube right now


 
   
  URL?


----------



## Cotnijoe

Quote: 





gkanai said:


> URL?


 
  maybe meant this one?
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E0OTpdXN74
   
  doesnt really tell us anything we didnt already know tho...


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





cotnijoe said:


> maybe meant this one?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E0OTpdXN74
> 
> doesnt really tell us anything we didnt already know tho...


 
  Not much of a star studded release!


----------



## Vibemerchant

The Verge:

The V-Moda Vamp: a $650 hybrid iPhone headphone amp and battery case (hands-on)
   
  Early last month, V-Moda CFO Val Kolton stopped by The Verge offices with his company's latest gadget: an iPhone case that combines a high-grade headphone amplifier and digital-to-analog converter with an external battery pack.
   
http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/12/3079783/v-moda-vamp-iphone-headphone-amp-dac-battery-pack


----------



## djsquared

http://v-moda.com/vamp/
   
  Official YouTube video from V-MODA's page:
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERHLOHpvlgo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## songmic

Quote: 





djsquared said:


> http://v-moda.com/vamp/


 
   
  Finally! But $650?


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





songmic said:


> Finally! But $650?


 
  I hope it sells,but at that price i don't think it will,If it was $199 it would be snapped up!


----------



## moodyrn

Please tell me 650.00 is a mistake or typo. I understand it costing more than the godap, but wow that much more?


----------



## SpiderNhan

It's not mistake. Only $599.99 on Amazon if that helps at all.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





our martin said:


> I hope it sells,but at that price i don't think it will,If it was $199 it would be snapped up!


 
   
  You think an iDevice DAC/Amp would be that cheap!? Personally I think it's priced competitively with the HP-P1, CLAS (doesn't even include the amp), etc. So if the VAmp is pricey, so would all the other iDevice DAC/Amps too. Makes the base model GoDAP (OPA2134) look cheap but without the options.


----------



## songmic

I just ordered one. I guess that makes me one of, if not the first purchaser of VAMP. I know many of you find it expensive at $650, but Anakchan has a point: the only other portable DAC/amp capable of bypassing an iDevice's in-built DAC is Fostex HP-P1, and VAMP is still less expensive than that. Not many people complained about HP-P1's price when it first came out. At any rate, I'm most excited about VAMP's VQ mode. I'll probably write a short review on the VAMP once I get my hands on it, so stay tuned.


----------



## tinyman392

Quote: 





songmic said:


> I just ordered one. I guess that makes me one of, if not the first purchaser of VAMP. I know many of you find it expensive at $650, but Anakchan has a point: the only other portable DAC/amp capable of bypassing an iDevice's in-built DAC is Fostex HP-P1, and VAMP is still less expensive than that. Not many people complained about HP-P1's price when it first came out. At any rate, I'm most excited about VAMP's VQ mode. I'll probably write a short review on the VAMP once I get my hands on it, so stay tuned.


 
   
  I was going to say something, and luckily the last post indirectly ties directly into it.  The VAMP is _only _iPhone 4/4S compatible.  Not a problem now, but it will be...  In about 3-5 months.  What happens when a new iPhone comes out?  The VAMP becomes a nice brick for the old iPhone that you may never use again...  The thing I do like about that Fostex (albeit I don't own either DAC/AMP) is that it is universal.  You can use it on just about any iPod.  The VAMP on the other hand is getting released late in the current generation.  Apple tends to update their designs every two generations, this (iPhone 4/4S) design is due to be updated (most likely).  Even if they don't update this year, they _will _the next.


----------



## Mutnat

Yeah the Apple redesign issue is a big one.  And yes it's still priced competitively, but I think a lot of people were holding out hope for something that would break the price barrier that currently exists for a lot of us.  The CLAS+amp and HP-P1 are out of a lot of people's price range (mine included).


----------



## valkolton

[size=medium] VOILA TEAM, MORE DETAILS TO COME.  [/size]   
  VAMP competes with other high end amps and has a few more purposes too such as a 2200mAh battery. When you consider how important your mobile device is today and how often it is used, it is a relatively good investment compared to traditional car and home audio (where cables can cost thousands!).  Also, it gives your iPhone a second life and you can use it forever as a hi-fi source now even after new phones come out.   In fact I now use a different phone as my primary and dedicate my iPhone 4S as my source and media player.
   
  I'll answer more Qs tonight team, I'm on a flight 30k in the sky to Seattle!
   
  Here is a pic for head-fi that you see here first, enjoy!


----------



## moodyrn

songmic said:


> I just ordered one. I guess that makes me one of, if not the first purchaser of VAMP. I know many of you find it expensive at $650, but Anakchan has a point: the only other portable DAC/amp capable of bypassing an iDevice's in-built DAC is Fostex HP-P1, and VAMP is still less expensive than that. Not many people complained about HP-P1's price when it first came out. At any rate, I'm most excited about VAMP's VQ mode. I'll probably write a short review on the VAMP once I get my hands on it, so stay tuned.





It's not the only portable amp/dac idevice. The people who actually made the vamp has one for 400.00. The apple licensing fees are being overblown. There are products as cheap as 99.00 that not only bypass the internal dac, but also has an interal dac, and provide a digital output. Of course the internal dac probably isn't very good, but still provides a digital signal nonetheless. So there are a lot of idevices that aren't expensive at all.


----------



## songmic

Quote: 





tinyman392 said:


> I was going to say something, and luckily the last post indirectly ties directly into it.  The VAMP is _only _iPhone 4/4S compatible.  Not a problem now, but it will be...  In about 3-5 months.  What happens when a new iPhone comes out?  The VAMP becomes a nice brick for the old iPhone that you may never use again...  The thing I do like about that Fostex (albeit I don't own either DAC/AMP) is that it is universal.  You can use it on just about any iPod.  The VAMP on the other hand is getting released late in the current generation.  Apple tends to update their designs every two generations, this (iPhone 4/4S) design is due to be updated (most likely).  Even if they don't update this year, they _will _the next.


 
   
  Yeah, I know it's a troubling issue for some, especially if you use an iPod or another portable player instead of an iPhone 4/4S. I guess VAMP is not meant for everyone, but for some people like me. I don't change phones often, in fact I've been using an old Nokia phone for 3~4 years before I finally bought a brand new iPhone 4S a couple months ago, so even if iPhone 5 comes out I doubt I'll be changing my phone for a long time. In fact, in my country South Korea, a mobile company gives away a new iPhone 4S or Samsung Galaxy S3 for practically free as long as you promise to use its mobile service for 2~3 years without changing, otherwise you'll have to pay their price. And like Val pointed out, I can still hold onto my iPhone 4S even after I switch my phone, so that I can continue using it as a portable headphone rig... with extra features.


----------



## moodyrn

But I don't care about how much it cost, I was just a little surprised by the price since it cost a lot more than the godap with a few small upgrades. If it cost 1000.00, some people would still buy it.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





moodyrn said:


> But I don't care about how much it cost, I was just a little surprised by the price since it cost a lot more than the godap with a few small upgrades. If it cost 1000.00, some people would still buy it.


 
  It's just that you can get a fiio e17 for much cheaper that will put a lot of people off.. I can see a lot of people that will want it but if you can get fiio stuff for much less that does the same job a lot of people will go for fiio!


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





our martin said:


> It's just that you can get a fiio e17 for much cheaper that will put a lot of people off!


 
  TBH Fiio is a bit of a rouge company lol. each has its own merits. But the fiio does not have the level of durability of the vamp, or the style, or the battery. The battery itself adds a fair amount to the price and then the form factor of the actual device, fitting all of that into that size will drive prices up. So if you look at the Go-Dap 4 its not so badly overpiced at all. maybe $75 tops. 
  And the customization of the Go-Dap does net a more expensive product. and the VAMP is based on BOM, so there's nothing you can do about it. You would be surprised at how pricey some opamps are and then all the changes to the circuity to accommodate it


----------



## Dacrazydude

wir3d said:


> TBH Fiio is a bit of a rouge company lol. each has its own merits. But the fiio does not have the level of durability of the vamp, or the style, or the battery. The battery itself adds a fair amount to the price and then the form factor of the actual device, fitting all of that into that size will drive prices up. So if you look at the Go-Dap 4 its not so badly overpiced at all. maybe $75 tops.
> And the customization of the Go-Dap does net a more expensive product. and the VAMP is based on BOM, so there's nothing you can do about it. You would be surprised at how pricey some opamps are and then all the changes to the circuity to accommodate it




I think the BOM is the big thing.I don't think they are making too many of these due to the iphones generational plan. I do think being able to use it to double your iphone,s battery life will be a huge selling point to some though(I know the goDAP does that too though).


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I'll reach out to Vmoda to see if they will send me a review unit. I think my viewers would love to see it.


----------



## AnakChan

The GoDAP can be used with an extension cable as below (I was doing OpAmp difference impressions) - the same can be used with the VAmp with current other iDevices. If Apple changes the dock connector, then we'll have to find a pin-compatible cable :-
   

   
  Also, @moodyrn, yes although the base GoDAP model may start from $350+, by the time you add the options to match the VAmp (OPA1612, 2200mAh, etc etc) the price goes up by quite a bit. And SQ-wise, the OPA1612 is an improvement over the base Muses 8820E GoDAP model.


----------



## moodyrn

How much is quiet a bit....just asking.


----------



## SONIC BOOM

I would buy this instantly if there was a way too move the amp/dac part too a new case when a new iphone comes out.


----------



## SONIC BOOM

would it be possible too take the amp/dac part off by taking out the screws on the back?


----------



## SONIC BOOM

has anyone noticed that its looks a little too similar too the venturecraft go dap?
  
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVvmYK0XueM&feature=related
   
  http://venturecraft.jp/gadget_en/gd04.php


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





sonic boom said:


> has anyone noticed that its looks a little too similar too the venturecraft go dap?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVvmYK0XueM&feature=related
> ...


 






$199?


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





sonic boom said:


> has anyone noticed that its looks a little too similar too the venturecraft go dap?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVvmYK0XueM&feature=related
> ...


 
  made by venturecraft, a custom Go-Dap4 in essence


----------



## SONIC BOOM

Quote: 





our martin said:


> $199?


 
  I have been looking at this for a few now and the venture craft and the vamp look identical, re-brand? I hope I am wrong.


----------



## moodyrn

Quote: 





sonic boom said:


> has anyone noticed that its looks a little too similar too the venturecraft go dap?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVvmYK0XueM&feature=related
> ...


 

 Lol, you are so late the the party. It's been confirmed for quiet some time that this is built by venturecraft, and is essentially a godap with upgrades, That's one of the reasons the price has been controversial. The question is, are the upgrades worth the price increase over the godap. For some, it will be. And for others, it may not be.


----------



## SONIC BOOM

Quote: 





moodyrn said:


> Lol, you are so late the the party. It's been confirmed for quiet some time that this is built by venturecraft, and is essentially a godap with upgrades, That's one of the reasons the price has been controversial. The question is, are the upgrades worth the price increase over the godap. For some, it will be. And for others, it may not be.


 

 Aaaahhhhhh, I see


----------



## AnakChan

moodyrn said:


> How much is quiet a bit....just asking.



This is going by last Nov '11 prices & I got 10% discount from VentureCraft cos I upgraded 2xGoDAPs at once.

Starting prices for the GoDAP (Muses 8820E or OPA2134) was ¥30,000. Then the OpAmp upgrade, Gain, & DAC Cap ¥16,000. Total price of the resulting GoDAP was ¥46,000 (remember I had the 10% discount). This is still without the 2200mAh battery which is a further ¥6,000+ (total ¥52,000+). This is approx USD$653.

The GoDAP is a little cheaper now with the gain & DAC Cap included (so just the OpAmp & battery upgrade as options) so the price is a little cheaper than $653 but not by much... Maybe approx ~$30?? I can check with VentureCraft after my holidays.


----------



## moodyrn

Thanks for that. Considering the price of an upgraded godap and the fact vmoda also has to make money, the price is fair. But.........


----------



## tinyman392

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> I'll reach out to Vmoda to see if they will send me a review unit. I think my viewers would love to see it.


 
   
  If I had an iPhone, I'd try to get one to review, but I don't, only an iPod.  Well, if they release an iPod Touch 4G VAMP, I'll definitely review.


----------



## tomllm

Correct me if I'm mistaken, but isn't the iphone 5 just around the corner?  
   
  Edit:  According to macrumours, it's getting close.
   
  The rumour mill has produced a few pictures supposedly of the new case - significantly taller than the iphone 4... the vamp is certainly not going to fit if they're true.  
   
  Given how many different types of Apple DAPs people own - and that almost everyone who listens to music on the go owns or has owned an apple DAP - excluding everyone but iphone 4/S users seems pretty daft.  I sincerely hope the VAMPs for the other products come along very swiftly indeed, and offer the opportunity to upgrade your DAP without having to consign the VAMP to the bin.


----------



## tinyman392

Quote: 





tomllm said:


> Correct me if I'm mistaken, but isn't the iphone 5 just around the corner?
> 
> Edit:  According to macrumours, it's getting close.
> 
> ...


 
   
  You're not wrong.  The next iPhone (We don't know if it'll be called the 5 as the iPad (3G) is just called the iPad now; Apple may universalize it among iPods and iPHones as well) is going to be coming out "soon".  When is soon?  We don't know.  My best guess would be an announcement in September, but nothing is certain.


----------



## Craigster75

I suppose there is a method to Val's madness, but I am still trying to grasp why a company would launch a product that is exclusively compatible with a primary product at the end of its life cycle.  I'm sure pure audiophiles will cringe at this next sentence, but I just ordered an I.Fuzen HP-1 that may not have a DAC or the same specs, but is essentially the same *to me*- Iphone 4 attaches to the unit, similar battery backup and headphone amp,  for 1/10th the price ($60) which is something I can live with if my Iphone 4 is obsolete in a few months.  It even sort of looks like The Vamp (admittedly a lower quality version of it).  It also has push button volume instead of The Vamp's dial which I prefer since I always seem to turn the dial the wrong way when I am on the go with my FiiO E11. 
   
  The primary reason I listen to music on my Iphone is the convenience of listening portably, so the outputs and DAC don't mean much to me.  Also, because of storage limitations on the Iphone, I don't have lossless files which, according to a review posted today, are the primary files that would benefit from the Vamp. 
   
  Ironically, it seems like the potential customers who would benefit the most from a portable product like The Vamp actually benefit the least from an investment standpoint.  I think the perception would be different if Val just waited a few months and launched an Iphone 5 compatible amp/DAC and found a creative solution to make it more affordable, even if something needed to be sacrificed.  Not every audiophile has unlimited funds and for those of us who don't, we want the best value and sound for the dollar.  Val is providing high value with his headphones and I am expressing my disappointment that it does not, IMO, extend to V-Moda's first headphone amp.
  
http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/12/3079783/v-moda-vamp-iphone-headphone-amp-dac-battery-pack


----------



## moodyrn

That's well said. And I know some will chime in and say "I hardly ever change phones", and that's fine. But the vast, and I do mean vast majority, changes phones everytime their contract is up. And some will buy the new and latest great thing even if their contract wasn't up. But I'm sure whenever venturecraft comes out with the iphone 5 compatible idevice combo, vmoda won't be far behind. I just hope there isn't as long of a wait.
   
  We are getting close to the ultimate idevice product. The closest thing imo, is the upcoming godap x. The only thing it's missing is high res via usb. But I guess it's possible that could change since it's not released yet. The dream idevice would be something like the godap/vamp that had removeable iphone case, high res via usb, and computer compatibility. When the clas came out, I said it was too much money with not enough features but at least were getting close. When the istreamer came out I said, the price is right but it's not portable. So now we are really getting close. And I'm really getting close to jumping on one of these. But I got to force myself to hold out just a little longer. Until then, I'll just keep enjoying my jh13 out of my ipod and whatever portable amp(if any) I have laying around at the time.


----------



## UCLA 15

I just saw that on the Verge and had to jump over here. Quite frankly, I have not understood this product from the very start. I love my M80s, and I hope the M100s will be a success as well, but I can't see any possible positive outcome for the VAMP. The price, the demand for such a product, and the fact that the iPhone 5 really isn't that far away just all combine in an ugly way for the VAMP.


----------



## brumma

I think it is worth mentioning that the Go-DAP has been out for a while now, while the VAmp has just come to market.  Obviously, there was a lot more life left in the iPhone 4 when it was first introduced.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

iLounge didn't like it.  
   
  http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/reviews/entry/v-moda-vamp-headphone-amp-battery-pack-for-iphone-4-4s/


----------



## tinyman392

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> iLounge didn't like it.
> 
> http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/reviews/entry/v-moda-vamp-headphone-amp-battery-pack-for-iphone-4-4s/


 
   
  That's not a review...  That's just an intro/overview of what it is.  Notice the NR in the upper corner.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Tinyman, Does this sound like they like it enough to review it?

"We won't be giving it a full review, as we can't imagine who would need more detailed buying advice for something so expensive and underwhelming".


----------



## valkolton

*Sound & Vision did "among the expanding ranks of headphone audiophiles — especially those committed to using high-impedance cans as daily drivers — it's almost sure to find favor":*
   
  http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/review-v-moda-vamp-portable-iphone-dac-and-headphone-amp?page=0,2
   
*Chip Chick did "V-MODA VAMP Will Make Your iPhone Sound Like it’s on Steroids":*
   
  http://www.chipchick.com/2012/06/v-moda-vamp-iphone.html
   
*Popular Science did "Putting the V-Moda VAMP on your iPhone is like watching it change into its superhero audio costume."*
   
  http://www.popsci.com/gadgets/article/2012-06/pop-review-v-modas-vamp-gives-your-iphone-audio-superpowers
   
  It is a niche product and is not made for everybody and there is a very long term strategic play here that you will see down the road.  Also, at V-MODA we make products that we want to use ourselves and for other modern audiophiles. This is what drives us every day!


----------



## SONIC BOOM

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> *Sound & Vision did "among the expanding ranks of headphone audiophiles — especially those committed to using high-impedance cans as daily drivers — it's almost sure to find favor":*
> 
> http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/review-v-moda-vamp-portable-iphone-dac-and-headphone-amp?page=0,2
> 
> ...


 

 well they are using it with k701s, and thats not exactly a headphone that works good with 99% of portable amps


----------



## moodyrn

Wow, several have specifically asked you questions regarding this device in this thread and pretty much all of them went unanswered. As soon as someone posted something negative about it, it took no time for you to chime in to defend it. Although it wasn't a full review, they did listen to it and said they though all it did was to boost the volume and did nothing to improve sound quality. Now I wouldn't get so offensive about that because sound is very, very subjective and not every review or impression is going to be positive. Of course everyone's not going to like it and some will love it. It's just a little odd to see a the "industry insider" jump in to defend his product after a negative article was posted and yet refuse to jump in to answer some very valid questions potential "buyers" have asked.


----------



## DigitalFreak

The site iLounge isn't exactly known for being the go to site for audio. They know the Mac and iPhone world but I don't put much merit behind their headphone or audio gear reviews. Most of the stuff they give positive reviews to me and many others on here consider crap. Of coarse that's just my opinion.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





moodyrn said:


> Wow, several have specifically asked you questions regarding this device in this thread and pretty much all of them went unanswered. As soon as someone posted something negative about it, it took no time for you to chime in to defend it. Although it wasn't a full review, they did listen to it and said they though all it did was to boost the volume and did nothing to improve sound quality. Now I wouldn't get so offensive about that because sound is very, very subjective and not every review or impression is going to be positive. Of course everyone's not going to like it and some will love it. It's just a little odd to see a mot jump in to defend his product after a negative article was posted and yet refuse to jump in to answer some very valid questions potential "buyers" have asked.


 

 You do realize that maybe he's not answering because he can't say anything. If he does know something concerning the next gen iPhone I doubt he would spill the beans. Apple isn't exactly known for being very forgiving if certain beans get spilled on the net concerning their next unreleased iPhone. I'm not trying to start an argument or sound like a shill I'm just saying maybe the questions aren't being answered because maybe it involves certain details he can't yet talk about.


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





moodyrn said:


> Wow, several have specifically asked you questions regarding this device in this thread and pretty much all of them went unanswered. As soon as someone posted something negative about it, it took no time for you to chime in to defend it. Although it wasn't a full review, they did listen to it and said they though all it did was to boost the volume and did nothing to improve sound quality. Now I wouldn't get so offensive about that because sound is very, very subjective and not every review or impression is going to be positive. Of course everyone's not going to like it and some will love it. It's just a little odd to see a the "industry insider" jump in to defend his product after a negative article was posted and yet refuse to jump in to answer some very valid questions potential "buyers" have asked.


 
   
  Sorry, I have been travelling for over 3 weeks worldwide and have not been home or in a place for more than a few days so I have not caught up.  I also have to plan the launch, create all the creative materials (photos/writing) and plan launch logistics globally - so it is a very busy time when we release products.   I TRY MY HARDEST to respond and balance, as you see.  
   
  I am okay with people not always seeing a product that fits their needs, they are not all built for everybody and we know this in advance.  Our technology is part of a vertical DNA we are building, so you will see cells of it across our whole line in the future. In fact I collaborated to make $5000 metal guitars with James Trussart in the past.  This gave me critical data on weight and metal finishes to use for products.  We do this for passion and the art of audio more than any money.  
   
  What qs are unanswered and I'll get them knocked out right now as I am in Seattle then a few days finally then back to Asia!  
   
  #HOMELESSINSEATTLE
   
  -v
   
*NDAS AND AGILITY*
  Keep in mind in my position I have many NDAs, contracts as stated above. Also, things change fast - even for the biggest of companies now days.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> Sorry, I have been travelling for over 3 weeks worldwide and have not been home or in a place for more than a few days so I have not caught up.  I also have to plan the launch, create all the creative materials (photos/writing) and plan launch logistics globally - so it is a very busy time when we release products.   I TRY MY HARDEST to respond and balance, as you see.
> 
> I am okay with people not always seeing a product that fits their needs, they are not all built for everybody and we know this in advance.  Our technology is part of a vertical DNA we are building, so you will see cells of it across our whole line in the future. In fact I collaborated to make $5000 metal guitars with James Trussart in the past.  This gave me critical data on weight and metal finishes to use for products.  We do this for passion and the art of audio more than any money.
> 
> ...


 

 Please see posts #181, #211 and #257.  The primary concerns are Iphone 5 compatibility- timing of the launch seems off based on a new Iphone and the concern is Vamp would likely not accommodate the Iphone 5.......or will it??   While custom Go-Dap has superior features, many, IMO as well, do not feel it is worth multiple times the cost of some competing products.  I would really like to see a portable V-Moda headphone amp for the masses to complement the M-100 I plan to buy.  Thank you for listening.
   
  P.S.  I'm sure the M-100 forum would love an update regarding their launch.


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> Please see posts #181, #211 and #257.  The primary concerns are Iphone 5 compatibility- timing of the launch seems off based on a new Iphone and the concern is Vamp would likely not accommodate the Iphone 5.......or will it??   While custom Go-Dap has superior features, many, IMO as well, do not feel it is worth multiple times the cost of some competing products.  I would really like to see a portable V-Moda headphone amp for the masses to complement the M-100 I plan to buy.  Thank you for listening.
> There are cables that allow VAMP to be used with iPads, etc. but we don't officially talk about them - yet.


 
   
  1) iPhone 5 - do you know when the iPhone 5 comes out?  Nobody does...  In the meantime, I can enjoy a cool device that adds a lot of features I want as a producer/dj/audiophile that I doubt the iPhone 5 would have as it is focused mostly for consumers.  In fact, I use a Nokia 900 now as my main phone/Social media center and the iPhone 4S w/VAMP as my secondary phone + audiophile + siri + iOS app device.  Its a great 1-2 punch and I couldn't be happier having two unique yet powerful devices that are not so common,


> P.S.  I'm sure the M-100 forum would love an update regarding their launch.


 
   
  2) We are pushing hard on M-100 and I am flying straight from Seattle meetings to our factories this week to have concrete info.  We are working hard on this, we may be slightly behind but we're trying to catch up. I'll have been on the road for WAYYYYYY too long, but it'll be worth it for everybody I hope!


----------



## our martin

V-Moda VAMP for the iPhone: an analog converter and headphone amp with a $650 pricetag   By Billy Steele 

 posted Jun 12th 2012 2:14PM
     








   

    




​  If money really isn't an issue when it comes to your search for the finest sound possible from your iPhone, V-Moda has a new accessory for you to consider. The company has announced the VAMP: an iPhone 4 / 4S case that converts digital to analog for hi-fi listening. How does it work? Well, the kit uses a 150mW x 2 amplifier to bypass the smartphone's internals to offer the auditory elbow grease needed to adequately power that set of fancy headphones. For controls, you can expect a volume knob, hi / lo gain switch and toggle switch with LED indicator for either Pure or VQ listening mode. There's also an optical audio output for using your phone as a vehicle "for the purest and unparalleled audio listening experience," but you'll have to splurge for an extra cable to do so. In addition to the aforementioned conversion, the aircraft-grade metal add-on provides eight hours of playback from it's own battery -- which can be used as a backup for your Apple handset, should the need arise. Sound good so far? Well, the VAMP is now shipping and will set you back a whopping $650 with $50 of the asking price benefitting the InTheLoop Foundation. You know, if you happen to _really_ love listening to Sigur Rós on the go and are _obsessed_ with high fidelity playback.

V-Moda VAMP for the iPhone
     



    



    



    



    





   
   Show full PR text
*V-MODA Vanquishes "The Great Compression" Via VAMP for iPhone 4/4S – Integrated Headphone Amplifier, Digital-to-Analog Convertor and Battery*
  Spy-worthy gadget for mobile audiophile connoisseurs ushers in a new era of pure sound, sophistication and power
  LOS ANGELES – June 12, 2012 – V-MODA, the maker of critically-acclaimed and award-winning headphones including the Crossfade M-80 and LP-Class lines, introduces a novel accessory for the modern audio connoisseur with VAMP, a precision headphone amplifier made in Japan that combines a dedicated 150mW x 2 Hi-FI amplifier, DAC (Digital-to-Analog convertor), optical audio output and 2200mAh battery all integrated into a solid metal casing for the iPhone 4/4S.
  "I have dubbed the last decade of sacrificing pure high-fidelity sound for the sake of mobile digital convenience as 'The Great Compression'. V-MODA's VAMP is a flashback to our passion and roots in the analog and solid equipment days of hi-fi." says Val Kolton, Chief Visionary Officer and Founder of V-MODA. "VAMP is a statement that you march to your own drum and appreciate sophisticated sound and style. People always criticize the quality loss in the analog-to-digital conversion but few consider the advantages of reversing the process. VAMP unleashes the full potential of your music with vibrant, pure, powerful sound for both power-hungry and small headphones."
  VAMP's audiophile-grade, high fidelity DAC processor extracts the digital signal of the iPhone to bypass the iPhone's internal DAC. VAMP's 150mW x 2 amplifier is five times more powerful than the iPhone's amplifier and provides up to 8 hours of playback. VAMP's rotary volume knob allows you to finely adjust the volume and its hi/lo gain switch adjusts the output level.
  The VAMP features two new audio processing modes for the most discerning audiophile. The PURE mode processes audio in the truest of forms while the VQ (V-MODA eQualizer) mode adds a slight spatial 3D soundstage, tightened bass and increased treble attack that invigorates an all-around sensory experience.
  The AMP/DAC is seamlessly integrated into a beautifully sleek, aircraft-grade brushed metal that is designed to pay homage to the grooves in a vinyl record. The shock absorbing silicone protects your iPhone and allows for quick removal. The 2200 mAh lithium-ion battery can be used as a backup power source for the iPhone 4/4S, virtually doubling its battery life. Another unique feature is an Optical audio output that allows you to connect VAMP to your A/V receiver or DJ mixer via Toslink or SPDIF optical audio, transforming the iPhone into a Hi-Fi grade audio source that can be used a lifetime after the phone function is retired.
  Specifications:
 - Made in Japan
 - Power: 150 + 150mW @ 32 Ohms
 - Battery: 2200mAh Lithium-Ion w/ overcharge protection circuit
 - Signal to Noise Ratio: > 95dB
 - Headphone Resistance Compatibility: > 16 Ohms
 - Smartphone Compatibility: iPhone 4/4S
 - Warranty: One year V-MODA premier warranty
 - Accessories: USB Cable
 - Weight: 135g
  VAMP is available immediately at V-MODA.com/VAMP and Amazon.com for $650. It is also available at the finest boutiques across the world including Collette in Paris. $50 from each sale at V-MODA.com will go to the InTheLoop Foundation, a non-profit entity dedicated to educate and promote the practice of "safe sound." For more information images and videos, visit V-MODA.com and facebook.com/VMODA.


 {C}


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I am happy to see V-Moda here talking about the product.  I fully understand iLounge is not an audio centric web site so their non-review is just their impression of the VAMP.  Testing it with just ONE headphone is not a good way to test an amp.
   
  I have been thinking about a product just like the VAMP.  I am happy to see V-Mode answered almost all my needs with the VAMP.  I use my iPhone 4s everyday and I plan on using it as an iPod after the iPhone 5 comes out so the VAMP fits me perfectly.  The price tag is what's stopping me from buying it blind so I reached out to V-Moda for a review unit.  I have a few headphones in my collection that I think I can honestly give the VAMP a decent review.  My viewers on my YouTube channel would be very interested in seeing it and hearing my thoughts so I hope V-Moda will give me a chance to review it.


----------



## our martin

V-MODA VAMP makes the case for audiophiles with money to burn  by Steven Sande Jun 12th 2012 at 5:15PM


  Audiophiles who are less than thrilled with the sound that they get from their iPhone 4 or 4S now have a new companion accessory that is bound to make a difference in the quality of their listening experience. The US$650 V-MODA VAMP, available today from V-MODA.com and Amazon.com, is a rather different iPhone 4/4S case that packs a lot of power and sophistication in to a solid metal casing.
  This isn't just a battery case, although it packs a 2200 mAh battery. It uses an audiophile-grade digital-to-analog converter (DAC) to extract the digital audio signal of the iPhone, and then runs it through a two-channel 150 mW amplifier (five times more powerful than that built into the iPhone) to bump up the signal.
  The VAMP has two audio processing modes built-in: the PURE mode processes audio to provide the truest sounding audio playback, while a VQ mode adds a "slight spatial 3D soundstage, tightened bass, and increased treble attack" to punch up the sound.
 ​  V-MODA VAMP 
 


 


 


 


 


 
   
  All of this is integrated into a brushed aluminum case with red highlights. The area that cradles the iPhone 4/4S is made of a silicone material for easy insertion and removal of the phone, as well as protecting it from bumps.
  Probably the most unique feature of the VAMP is the built-in optical audio output. This allows audiophiles to connect the VAMP to an A/V receiver or DJ mixer over Toslink or S/PDIF optical audio. As V-MODA notes, once your phone has been retired from your pocket, you can still use it as a high-grade audio source.
  The company is donating $50 of the sale of every VAMP to the InTheLoop Foundation, a non-profit that exists to educate and promote "safe sound." As expected with an accessory that costs more than most iPhones, the VAMP also comes with a one-year warranty.
  I had an opportunity to try the VAMP prior to its release. Charging is done through an included USB to mini-USB cable, but a "charging brick" isn't included with this expensive case -- instead, you'll need to use the AC adapter that came with your iPhone 4 or 4S. I tried to use another charging brick that apparently wasn't the right type, as the device didn't charge the first time. After using the suggested Apple adapter, I thought it was charged (a couple of LEDs on the side of the box showed orange and green), but a quick test showed me that was not the case.
  After perusing the included user's manual for a few minutes, I finally found the secret -- the VAMP must be switched on prior to charging. That's different from most devices, where the state of the device doesn't make any difference to charging.
  The device finally got charged, and then it was keynote Monday... Finally, I had the opportunity to give the VAMP a try. To test, I queued up several songs in a few different musical genres, grabbed my pair of V-MODA Crossfade LP headphones, popped the iPhone 4S into the VAMP, and flipped the toggle switch to "on." You can tell it's on because the switch itself glows red, and the optical output also glows red due to the laser inside.
  Of course, my Crossfades don't use optical audio; just a standard 1/8" plug. To compare the sound output from the VAMP, I listened first to the songs through the standard iPhone headphone jack to get a feel for the sound quality. Next, I jacked the Crossfades into the VAMP and listened to the same song at approximately the same volume using the PURE mode.
  There was a difference in the quality of the sound that was almost immediately noticeable. Bass was more crisp, highs seemed more precise, and was surprised by how long sustains in some songs could be heard with PURE or VQ turned on. Listening to an acoustic guitar piece I'm very familiar with, I was amazed to hear a fingering error that wasn't apparent when I listened to the tune through the iPhone's built-in jack.
  I preferred the PURE sound to V-MODA's eQualization mode (AKA VQ) -- VQ tended to accentuate the bass a bit too much for my taste. For DJs who want to push bass, VQ will probably be the setting of choice.
  Music of all genres sounded much more realistic and "live" through the VAMP than it does through the iPhone's jack. Both old recordings and those that benefit from state-of-the-art recording techniques had an improved sound.
  As I've mentioned in previous reviews of Mac and iOS audio accessories, a lot of the relative "improvements" in sound can be very subjective. What I hear and what you discern are two different things. But I found that there was enough of an improvement in sound quality through the VAMP to not only be immediately noticeable, but also bump up the emotional impact of the music I was listening to.
  I was not able to test the optical audio out, which provides 48 kHz, 16-bit output to sound systems and DJ mixers.
  I did experience a few technical issues with the VAMP. When I plugged the headphones into the VAMP's output port, I occasionally heard interference from the phone that was not apparent when I was plugged directly into the iPhone, as well as a very soft hiss. Both sounds were rather quiet, as I never heard them while listening to music, but they might be discernible at higher volume levels. For that reason, DJs using the VAMP might want to put their iPhones into Airplane Mode before connecting the VAMP to a sound system or mixer.
 Conclusion:  V-MODA's VAMP is a unique product, providing audiophile-level amplification and sound processing to sound output from the iPhone 4 and 4S. It does a remarkable job of improving the sound from an iPhone. However, the price point of $650 makes it out of reach of all but the most well-heeled consumers who want better sound.
  PROS:

 Obvious improvement in sound quality through headphones.
 Optical output from iPhone is perfect for audiophiles and DJs.
 Battery pack can be used to charge the iPhone as well as provide sound processing and amplification.
 Impressive and attractive design.
 Silicone liner surrounding iPhone makes device easy to insert and remove, also provides good protection for the iPhone.
  CONS:

 Ridiculously high price point.
 Interference from iPhone is audible.
 Adds bulk and weight to the iPhone.
  WHO IS IT FOR?
  Audiophiles with unlimited money to spend, DJs who want to use their iPhones as a digital music source.


----------



## WiR3D

Ok seriously i don't think you should quote the ENTIRE review, a shot snippet and a link is fine


----------



## HiFiGuy528

what kind of "Interference from iPhone is audible"?  Was he referring to the cellular 3G buzzing?


----------



## Chefano

What is the difference between the VAMP and the Go-Dap 04, despite the fact that one costs $300 more


----------



## HiFiGuy528

chefano said:


> What is the difference between the VAMP and the Go-Dap 04, despite the fact that one costs $300 more :blink:




Great question!

http://venturecraft.jp/gadget_en/gd04.php


----------



## tomllm

The amp is twice as powerful for a start.  I'm not sure if the DAC is different.  
   
  As I'll never own an iphone 4, and the new ipods will never take the 4's profile, the VAMP is a bit of a disappointment for me.  It'll be good to read some impressions soon though.


----------



## brumma

Quote: 





chefano said:


> What is the difference between the VAMP and the Go-Dap 04, despite the fact that one costs $300 more


 
   
  Try reading the rest of the thread.  This question has been answered at least twice.


----------



## Chefano

Quote: 





brumma said:


> Try reading the rest of the thread.  This question has been answered at least twice.


 
  That helped a lot.


----------



## alexandran88

I wonder if there will be similar products for android phones in the future... and possibly cheaper too


----------



## songmic

Quote: 





chefano said:


> What is the difference between the VAMP and the Go-Dap 04, despite the fact that one costs $300 more


 
   
  The default Go-DAP 4 may be cost around $3~400 at default, but if you add extra options (better battery, better op-amp, DAC chip, etc.) the price obviously goes up. Think of VAMP as Go-DAP 4 with the best custom options possible plus a few unique features of its own, such as Pure/VQ mode.


----------



## Chefano

Quote: 





songmic said:


> The default Go-DAP 4 may be cost around $3~400 at default, but if you add extra options (better battery, better op-amp, DAC chip, etc.) the price obviously goes up. Think of VAMP as Go-DAP 4 with the best custom options possible plus a few unique features of its own, such as Pure/VQ mode.


 
  Thanks 
  Btw, do you know what dac it uses?


----------



## jude

Quote: 





chefano said:


> What is the difference between the VAMP and the Go-Dap 04, despite the fact that one costs $300 more


 
   
  Comparing the specs, the VAMP has an improved, stronger battery (2200mAh versus about 1500mAh), higher power output (150mW per channel versus 70mW per channel), a different opamp which was chosen for higher performance, the VQ sound processor is different than the Go-Dap's ASR mode.
   
  As VentureCraft evolved the latest Go-Dap, they sent me pre-production evolutionary units for version change feedback (I probably have four or five of them here). I only first heard the final VAMP earlier this week (but heard a few of V-MODA's pre-production revisions), but the VAMP is clearly the better rig. The noise floor was lowered significantly, and the sound quality has been improved, too. Also, there's more flexibility in terms of which headphones I'd use with it (given the stronger drive).


----------



## jude

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> iLounge didn't like it.
> 
> http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/reviews/entry/v-moda-vamp-headphone-amp-battery-pack-for-iphone-4-4s/


 
   
  Jeremy missed a key point in stating this:
   


> Originally Posted by *iLounge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...Vamp is...running line-level output from the Dock Connector port through the accessory's own audio processor, amplifiers, and 3.5mm audio-out port...


 
   
  The VAMP does _not_ run line-level output from the iPhone's dock connector. It streams _digital_ from the iPhone and then uses the VAMP's own digital-to-analog conversion.


----------



## Chefano

Quote: 





jude said:


> Comparing the specs, the VAMP has an improved, stronger battery (2200mAh versus about 1500mAh), higher power output (150mW per channel versus 70mW per channel), a different opamp which was chosen for higher performance, the VQ sound processor is different than the Go-Dap's ASR mode.
> 
> As VentureCraft evolved the latest Go-Dap, they sent me pre-production evolutionary units for version change feedback (I probably have four or five of them here). I only first heard the final VAMP earlier this week (but heard a few of V-MODA's pre-production revisions), but the VAMP is clearly the better rig. The noise floor was lowered significantly, and the sound quality has been improved, too. Also, there's more flexibility in terms of which headphones I'd use with it (given the stronger drive).


 
  Hey Jude, thanks!
  Would be great to have your impressions =D


----------



## brumma

Val, is the VAMP going to be available at any brick-and-mortar shops, or just on-line? If so, when can we look for it in stores?


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





brumma said:


> Val, is the VAMP going to be available at any brick-and-mortar shops, or just on-line? If so, when can we look for it in stores?


 
   
  Yes, we'll make a list soon. Mostly in Hong Kong, China, Singapore, France and Asia as of right now.  We're on a sales tour and there is more to come!
   
   
  -v


----------



## brumma

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> Yes, we'll make a list soon. Mostly in Hong Kong, China, Singapore, France and Asia as of right now.  We're on a sales tour and there is more to come!
> 
> 
> -v


 
   
  Hmmm... Kind of a bummer for us here in the States.  I was hoping for something here.  One more question... Your specs list 150mw per channel, which is more than double the output of the standard Go-DAP.  How did you increase the output wattage, and does it affect the battery life?


----------



## shanghaipan

Dear Val: I  am so excited by your unique item-vamp, but as you know APPLE is manufacture his new iphone5 to market by the end of sept. and more important is iphone5 make a lot changes of parameter, like size ,dock type, photo attached FYI


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Simple.......
   
  V-Moda will sell the limited number of units they have for present owners of iphone 4 and 4s, others may choose to just use their old iphone 4/4s as an ipod (and maybe continue as an iphone too) rather than upgrade to 5.
   
  when the iphone 5 comes out v-moda will design and release the VAMP2 specially for the iphone 5.
   
  I am guessing that as they are a successful international business that they are not idiots and have even started planning for the iphone5, the iphone 4/4S is probably a limited run `test` model but fully functional of course.
   
  Non-disclosure and simple business sense probably prohibits them from saying more about future products.


----------



## SONIC BOOM

dose anyone know how it will compare in performance to the fostex hp-p1?


----------



## AnakChan

Would you consider the GoDAP with the same specs (i.e. OpAmp OPA1612) as the VAmp as the same thing? If you do I have written my impressions of the GoDAP OPA1612 in the GoDAP thread (posted here previously).

It wasn't a direct comparison but I owned both at one stage. I sold the HP-P1 in the end. The GoDAP (and in my eyes, as such the VAmp) was more detailed whilst the HP-P1 was more warm.


----------



## SONIC BOOM

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Would you consider the GoDAP with the same specs (i.e. OpAmp OPA1612) as the VAmp as the same thing? If you do I have written my impressions of the GoDAP OPA1612 in the GoDAP thread (posted here previously).
> It wasn't a direct comparison but I owned both at one stage. I sold the HP-P1 in the end. The GoDAP (and in my eyes, as such the VAmp) was more detailed whilst the HP-P1 was more warm.


 

 Thanks.


----------



## our martin

V-Moda's headphone amp is also an iPhone case  by Timothy Fernandez | 
  15 June 2012 6:24pm SGT  
 2 comments


 
 Email Print
 




(Credit: V-Moda)  Is the music from your iPhone sounding a little lifeless? The Vamp could bring your audio back from the dead with a built-in headphone amplifier and digital-to-analog converter (DAC) that bypasses the audio circuitry on the iPhone.
  Designed for Apple's iPhone 4 and 4S, the Vamp is also a very solid-looking case that's made from "aircraft-grade metal". Inside, there's a high quality DAC and two 150mW amps (at 32 omhs) to drive headphones of various sizes. A rechargeable 2,200mAh battery powers the setup for up to 8 hours, which isn't very impressive for a high-end headphone amp. It also serves as a backup battery for your iPhone, which will undoubtedly leave you with even fewer hours of music.





The 3.5mm headphone jack also doubles as an optical output.
 (Credit: V-Moda)  Other cool features in the Vamp include an optical audio output, which will come in handy when hooking up a hi-fi system, as well as two audio modes. The Pure mode is meant to reproduce audio naturally, while the VQ mode widens the soundstage while adding bass and treble enhancements.
  This all-in-one package may sound like a godsend for portable audiophiles, but its price may give you pause. At US$650 in the US, this amp is more expensive than many high-end portable varieties by brands such as ALO Audio and HeadAmp. However, you do get a very attractive package here that should appeal to those who liked V-Moda's True Blood V-80 headphones.
  Via Gizmag


----------



## Kojaku

Ok now that the contest is over I can be honest. This is gonna be a very difficult product to sell, Val. The demographic to which this appeals is still sound first. The similarly priced HP-P1 is 24/192 capable. The cheaper CLAS lacks a headphone amp but deferred cost (assuming most of us already have a portable amp) will have many of us looking at the $70 gap very favorably. I actually had to EXPLAIN the VAMP to someone on your Facebook page, after which he seemed utterly disinterested. I'm not trying to be a killjoy, but I think this is a hard sell at $650, really. Maybe $550...but even then, I'm not sure hat demographic will grasp it. Form factor? Nice, but not all important. Again, most of the demographic this caters to is willing to haul around 3-component bricks. I love V-MODA as a company and I really appreciate the company philosophy, but this is honestly a gamble...

Kojaku


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> Ok now that the contest is over I can be honest. This is gonna be a very difficult product to sell, Val. The demographic to which this appeals is still sound first. The similarly priced HP-P1 is 24/192 capable. The cheaper CLAS lacks a headphone amp but deferred cost (assuming most of us already have a portable amp) will have many of us looking at the $70 gap very favorably. I actually had to EXPLAIN the VAMP to someone on your Facebook page, after which he seemed utterly disinterested. I'm not trying to be a killjoy, but I think this is a hard sell at $650, really. Maybe $550...but even then, I'm not sure hat demographic will grasp it. Form factor? Nice, but not all important. Again, most of the demographic this caters to is willing to haul around 3-component bricks. I love V-MODA as a company and I really appreciate the company philosophy, but this is honestly a gamble...
> Kojaku


 
   
  V-MODA fans, don't worry about it as a gamble.  It is a sick product we built for ourselves to use and the elite that get to enjoy it will.   It is by no means meant to be a "mass consumer" targeted product.  It does, however, give us a lot of R&D, vital feedback and proves that V-MODA is gunning to be the most innovative mobile audiophile in the world from all angles.
   
  Trust me, it is a sick product to own and we all LOVE ours dearly.  But we understand it is not a V-MODA product that is for the public pool (I was thinking of an analogy but that is first that came to my head).
   
*PS - VAMP has quickly become among our top 3 selling products and we can't keep them in stock, based on calculations the first two production runs will be out soon as we are selling many in Asia as well*
   
*EDIT LINE BELOW, AS OF 7:30 AM TODAY WE ARE NOW #17*
*#17 of all amps on Amazon USA and rising, yesterday it was #33 so we're up big and rising*
   

   
  http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/electronics/13880161/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_e_1_5_last
   
   
  Cheers,

 Val


----------



## Kojaku

valkolton said:


> V-MODA fans, don't worry about it as a gamble.  It is a sick product we built for ourselves to use and the elite that get to enjoy it will.   It is by no means meant to be a "mass consumer" targeted product.  It does, however, give us a lot of R&D, vital feedback and proves that V-MODA is gunning to be the most innovative mobile audiophile in the world from all angles.
> 
> Trust me, it is a sick product to own and we all LOVE ours dearly.  But we understand it is not a normal V-MODA product that is made for a larger pool.
> 
> ...




Hmm, well that's good that the product is specifically targeted. I love the company and the philosophy, although I can't afford a VAMP right now...glad to see its selling well too  I guess I'm just a worrywart xD....

Kojaku


----------



## brumma

Val, do you currently have any left in stock?


----------



## valkolton

IS THIS THE WORLD'S SLICKEST UNBONDING, ERR UNBOXING, VIDEO EVER, WHAT'S YOUR VERDICT OF THE VAMP UNBOXING VIDEO?!
   
  check me out in a *helicopter* and at the *Casino* during* Monte-Carlo Grand Prix with VAMP... and plotting how to steal a yacht*.  You saw it hear first, folks!!!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> The similarly priced HP-P1 is 24/192 capable.





> kojaku


 
  Yes, maybe.....but still the ipod itself is only capable of 24/48 at best anyway.


----------



## Kojaku

expatinjapan said:


> Yes, maybe.....but still the ipod itself is only capable of 24/48 at best anyway.




Well, there are ways to render and sync higher Bitrate/bit depth ALACs...


Kojaku


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> Well, there are ways to render and sync higher Bitrate/bit depth ALACs...
> Kojaku


 
  ..........say more please...


----------



## Kojaku

expatinjapan said:


> ..........say more please...









Whoops. I guess it wasn't ALACs. It was WAVs that I remembered reading about. Works with the iPad 2 at least...though this was awhile back in terms of firmware so...

Kojaku


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Thanks for replying.
   
  Also check this thread, My 8th post down.
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/566026/fostex-hp-p1-portable-amplifier-and-dac-for-ipod-iphone-short-review-and-impressions-thread/480#post_8462010
   
   
  Annnnnd now lets get back to the VAMP 
   
  (ipad 2 can do 24/96 yes, with  the right dac/amp and maybe flacplayer app I believe).


----------



## DigitalFreak

Not much more to discuss until we get some more reviews rolling in. I'm surprised no ones taken one for the team yet and ordered this new rig yet.


----------



## songmic

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Not much more to discuss until we get some more reviews rolling in. I'm surprised no ones taken one for the team yet and ordered this new rig yet.


 
   
  I ordered the VAMP the moment it came out for sale, so I'll probably write a short review on it once it arrives. Unfortunately, since this is my first portable amp (or DAC/amp, for that matter), I can't actually compare it to other portable amps or DAC/amps out there. I'll just have to compare it with my main desktop rig, although I doubt VAMP will outperform a $5,000+ system. I've never written an official review on Head-fi, but I'll try to give my fair share of impressions.


----------



## AnakChan

digitalfreak said:


> Not much more to discuss until we get some more reviews rolling in. I'm surprised no ones taken one for the team yet and ordered this new rig yet.




To me at least, except for the VTune feature, the VAmp is a OPA1612 GoDAP of which I've owned, listened & reviewed. So I'm not expecting any surprises here when it's released.

Edit: but I am hanging around this thread to promote the VAmp cos for me at least the OPA1612 GoDAP replaced my HP-P1 & CLAS/PicoSlim combo & was my primary DAC/Amp for many months.

And as for support for other non-iPhone4 iDevices, just use an extension cable! I had to do it for the HP-P1 & CLAS, no big deal doing it for the iPod, Touch, & iPad! The bonus is that I don't need that cable for the iPhone 4(S) but no big deal carrying it for my iPad.


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> To me at least, except for the VTune feature, the VAmp is a OPA1612 GoDAP of which I've owned, listened & reviewed. So I'm not expecting any surprises here when it's released.
> Edit: but I am hanging around this thread to promote the VAmp cos for me at least the OPA1612 GoDAP replaced my HP-P1 & CLAS/PicoSlim combo & was my primary DAC/Amp for many months.
> And as for support for other non-iPhone4 iDevices, just use an extension cable! I had to do it for the HP-P1 & CLAS, no big deal doing it for the iPod, Touch, & iPad! The bonus is that I don't need that cable for the iPhone 4(S) but no big deal carrying it for my iPad.


 
  Did you test the cable with the latest iPod Touch/Nano?  If so maybe we'll include it now.  Which model extension?
   
  PS - we're now #17 selling on Amazon of headphone amps.
   
  -v


----------



## AnakChan

valkolton said:


> Did you test the cable with the latest iPod Touch/Nano?  If so maybe we'll include it now.  Which model extension?
> 
> PS - we're now #17 selling on Amazon of headphone amps.
> 
> -v



I tried it Nov last year with the iPod Touch then. Have they released an update since Nov last year? If not yet then yes I've tried with their latest. Not the Nano though...haven't tested that yet.

Let me test again early next week in the Apple Shibuya or Ginza store for a final confirmation & get back to you.

I used an el-cheapo ugly looking iPod extension cable off Akihabara. If you do include, I hope you can come up with something that aesthetically look good at least.

Congrats about Amazon!! Moving up the ladder!!


----------



## our martin

This looks like the vamp and v80 true blood headphones black with a red interior and would be a nice truck for advertising,the front grills with the v-moda v would be a nice touch..p.s I have ordered a purple one for my new venture and that's all i can say about that, but heres a pic!


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I tried it Nov last year with the iPod Touch then. Have they released an update since Nov last year? If not yet then yes I've tried with their latest. Not the Nano though...haven't tested that yet.
> Let me test again early next week in the Apple Shibuya or Ginza store for a final confirmation & get back to you.
> I used an el-cheapo ugly looking iPod extension cable off Akihabara. If you do include, I hope you can come up with something that aesthetically look good at least.
> Congrats about Amazon!! Moving up the ladder!!


 
   
  Great, well let's try out some new gear in Tokyo!  See you soon...


----------



## kiteki

valkolton said:


> BOTH AD8397 + OPA1612, OPA1612 seems to be the winner for its overall virtues, which includes more than just sound.  MASS PRODUCTION STARTING!


 
   
  Wait... you went with OPA1612 ??  That is a_ very_ good choice especially for purists.  Just look at the 4 pages of reviews here, you should add one!  http://www.ti.com/product/opa1612
   
   


valkolton said:


> [size=medium] VOILA TEAM, MORE DETAILS TO COME.  [/size]
> 
> I'll answer more Qs tonight team, I'm on a flight 30k in the sky to Seattle!
> 
> Here is a pic for head-fi that you see here first, enjoy!


 
   


valkolton said:


> IS THIS THE WORLD'S SLICKEST UNBONDING, ERR UNBOXING, VIDEO EVER, WHAT'S YOUR VERDICT OF THE VAMP UNBOXING VIDEO?!
> 
> check me out in a *helicopter* and at the *Casino* during* Monte-Carlo Grand Prix with VAMP... and plotting how to steal a yacht*.  You saw it hear first, folks!!!


 
   
   
  Thanks for interacting with us really awesome!!


----------



## our martin

_[Mod Edit: Changed this post to a link to the review._]
   
  http://www.laptopmag.com/review/accessories/vmodavamp.aspx


----------



## kiteki

The review in the above post (#315) is making stuff up.  It says "We connected a pair of Logitech Ultimate Ears Custom In-Ear monitors", pretty sure custom IEM's (no model specified) only fit one person, i.e. it should at least say "We connected _my_ pair...".
   
"Inside the Vamp are dual 150mW amps"  No, that's the mW output in stereo.
   
"Overall, we found music a bit fuller, and bass more driving, but it wasn't a night-and-day difference. On Shakira's "Hips Don't Lie," the bass line resonated a bit more, the same as on Jay-Z's "Empire State of Mind,"  Not a night and day difference compared to which DAC using which Amp?


----------



## Craigster75

I just purchased an I.Fuzen HP-1 that does almost everything the Vamp does minus the DAC and some inputs for $59!  They have two different models.  This is the lower priced version that basically just has more battery management options.  It is also available in black and white to match your Iphone.  If, like me, you like the concept of the Vamp, but think the price is outrageous and don't think the features such as a DAC are worth an extra $590, I wholeheartedly recommend the I.Fuzen. 
   
  I spent all day using it and it integrates seamlessly with my Iphone, offers significant battery backup and provides a noticeable improvement in bass punch, clarity and soundstage.  I switched back and forth between my I phone and I.Fuzen jack.  My B&W C5 in-ears had a fuller sound and I perceived a wider sound stage with greater clarity in vocals.  I experienced improvement in every genre- from 70's soft rock to pop and even hip hop.  The I.Fuzen was warm in a good way and smoothed out any rough edges on the high end of my C5's. Please note the difference is not dramatic, but is noticeable.
   
  This unit upgrades the quality of my portable Iphone listening experience at a price I could afford.  The battery life was a few hours less than spec and I would have preferred some sort of EQ option such as a bass boost as I have with my FiiO E11, but I simply adjusted the EQ through the player.  Other than that, the I.Fuzen exceeds my expectations. 
   
  All things being equal, of course the Vamp is a vastly superior product, but I believe this is the best audio accessory value available today that is designed specifically for the Iphone 4/4S.  I highly recommend this product if your budget doesn't allow for the Vamp.
   
http://www.ifuzen.com/product.php


----------



## WiR3D

@our martin, I know you mean well, but posting full reviews is really a no no, or am I the only one? 
  Post a small quote, your take and a link.


----------



## kiteki

craigster75 said:


> I just purchased an I.Fuzen Hp-1 for $59 that does almost everything the Vamp does minus the DAC and some inputs for $59!
> 
> All things being equal, of course the Vamp is a superior product, but I believe this is the best audio accessory value available today that is designed specifically for the Iphone 4/4S.  I highly recommend this product if your budget doesn't allow for the Vamp.
> 
> http://www.ifuzen.com/product.php


 
   
  To be honest, the iPhone already costs $500 more than smartphones which already do everything you need them to, so a $59 audio product with a $700 smartphone only indicates the user isn't very interested in audio quality.
   
  You could always use a 90's Nokia phone and buy a Colorfly C4 or iBasso DX100, in contrast.


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> To be honest, the iPhone already costs $500 more than smartphones which already do everything you need them to, so a $59 audio product with a $700 smartphone only indicates the user isn't very interested in audio quality.
> 
> You could always use a 90's Nokia phone and buy a Colorfly C4 or iBasso DX100, in contrast.


 
  resisting the urge to say ... BURNED lol.
   
  But I do agree, then again its not so simple, Many people pay a lot less for there phones. In south Africa you pretty much get them free depending on your contract. Then again we have some of the highest rates in the world so I better get it for next to nothing.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> To be honest, the iPhone already costs $500 more than smartphones which already do everything you need them to, so a $59 audio product with a $700 smartphone only indicates the user isn't very interested in audio quality.
> 
> You could always use a 90's Nokia phone and buy a Colorfly C4 or iBasso DX100, in contrast.


 

 In the US, most of the Iphone's cost is subsidized by the cell phone provider, so your comment regarding the cost difference is inaccurate.  Also, there's no need to attack my interest in audio quality because you are a cheerleader for the Vamp.  I didn't say the Vamp isn't a good product, just that it doesn't fit the budget of many audio enthusiasts and audiophiles.  Being able to afford higher end gear and being a Headphoneus Supremus, doesn't mean one is more "interested" in audio quality.  I would like to think that type of snobbery has no place here as those who appreciate quality headphone sound cut across all boundaries.  I happen to prefer the Itunes interface and have appreciated quality audio with my home system since I was 13 years old.


----------



## kiteki

Not being a snob, just saying the iPhone is really expensive to start with.  Seems to vary a lot from country to country though, in some places you *have* to buy it for $700, no such concept as phones with contract, that's mostly American, just fyi.
   
  So, if you're buying $700+$600, you have cash to spend, that's all. 
   
   
  The VAMP seems to use a high quality DAC and high quality Amp section, I haven't heard it so I don't know, and sure the differences are pretty subtle in the differences of DAC quality, but they are very important to some, that's all. =p


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Not being a snob, just saying the iPhone is really expensive to start with.  Seems to vary a lot from country to country though, in some places you *have* to buy it for $700, no such concept as phones with contract, that's mostly American, just fyi.
> 
> So, if you're buying $700+$600, you have cash to spend, that's all.
> 
> ...


 

 It's all good.  Fyi, I really like how V-Moda operates as a company and am very much looking forward to their M-100.  Also, the Iphone is as little as $49 in the US with a cell phone contract.


----------



## kiteki

craigster75 said:


> [/]  Also, the Iphone is as little as $49 in the US with a cell phone contract.


 
   
  Wow, ok.


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Not being a snob, just saying the iPhone is really expensive to start with.  Seems to vary a lot from country to country though, in some places you *have* to buy it for $700, no such concept as phones with contract, that's mostly American, just fyi.
> 
> So, if you're buying $700+$600, you have cash to spend, that's all.


 
  I dunno, the US, Korea, and South Africa (We started the trend, and we were also one of the first to have capped data tiers.) are some of the examples off of the top of my mind with Cellular Contracts where they give you the device for a small fee depending on the contract offcourse. But this is OT.


----------



## our martin

Now that we are on the subject, don't you think that it would be a good idea to put the vamp with v80s into the mobile or cell phone shops?


----------



## kiteki

> Originally Posted by *WiR3D* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dunno, the US, Korea, and South Africa


 
   
  In a lot of places you just buy the phone though, for example in Indonesia the newest Blackberry on release will be up to ~$1000 USD, so it's a status symbol, and they never heard of free phones with contracts.
   
  Anyway, the Vamp is cheaper than the Fostex HP-P1 right?  A review of them is in order, since the Fostex is a real quality amplifier.  In the meantime, real value seekers can go for something like the Colorfly CK4 or iBasso D-Zero.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> In a lot of places you just buy the phone though, for example in Indonesia the newest Blackberry on release will be up to ~$1000 USD, so it's a status symbol, and they never heard of free phones with contracts.
> 
> Anyway, the Vamp is cheaper than the Fostex HP-P1 right?  A review of them is in order, since the Fostex is a real quality amplifier.  In the meantime, real value seekers can go for something like the Colorfly CK4 or iBasso D-Zero.


 






these are supposed to be good rocoo p!


----------



## DigitalFreak

Here in Canada you can get the previous generation iPhone for free with a three year contract and the current generation iPhone for 99 dollars with 3 year contract. The carriers heavily subsidize the phone if you go for a full 3 year contract and subsidizing of the phone is less if you go for a shorter contract such as 2 or 1 year.


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> It's all good.  Fyi, I really like how V-Moda operates as a company and am very much looking forward to their M-100.  Also, the Iphone is as little as $49 in the US with a cell phone contract.


 
   
  An iPhone 4S in the USA sans contract is:
   
  http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone/iphone4s
   
  $649 - 16gb
  $749 - 32gb
  $849 - 64gb
   
  VAMP is:
   
  $599 Amazon 
  $650 V-MODA.com and $50 is donated to help prevent hearing loss for kids
   
  V-MODA.com/VAMP
   
  We calculated we will most likely lose $ on VAMP, but we are building this product for many reasons for the long term. Milano wasn't built in one season (that's a play on Rome).  However, they are already selling briskly.  #16 now on Amazon.com of all amps.
   
  Also, I'll admit, it is a status cymbal as well.  You'll definitely get asked about it EVERYWHERE, just a few minutes ago I ran into a HTC product manager in Seattle and he was asking about it... lol
   
  -v


----------



## devgru

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> In a lot of places you just buy the phone though, for example in Indonesia the newest Blackberry on release will be up to ~$1000 USD, so it's a status symbol, and they never heard of free phones with contracts.
> 
> Anyway, the Vamp is cheaper than the Fostex HP-P1 right?  A review of them is in order, since the Fostex is a real quality amplifier.  In the meantime, real value seekers can go for something like the Colorfly CK4 or iBasso D-Zero.


 
  Yes, the Fostex sells for $650 in the authorized channel (sweetwater, etc.). The Fostex DAC section is arguably "better" but the form-factor of the VAMP is great... if you don't mind smartphone obsolescence. I don't see the value-add of a larger battery and a $15 opamp upgrade for $175 more than the GoDAP. Val states it's #16 on amazon amp sales? How many units is that.... 20?
   
  I've heard a Muses-amp GoDAP (blind test) and I actually preferred the stock iPhone HP-out on all but Ultrasone 900s, which was probably related to headroom. Go figure.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> An iPhone 4S in the USA sans contract is:
> 
> http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone/iphone4s
> 
> ...


 

 Val,
   
  I respect that you have created a niche product with VAMP that can be considered a status symbol based on your passion for music rather than trying to appease the masses to maximize unit sales.  I hope that V-Moda remains a privately held company for that reason and that your company continues to prosper and grow. 
   
  I don't personally know anyone who has paid full price for an Iphone. If someone is willing and able to pay full price for an Iphone, then they would certainly be a strong prospect for VAMP.  As you said, VAMP is not for everyone and I personally can't justify the purchase of VAMP even though I recognize it is a unique, quality product.  I would also love to own B&W Nautilus speakers (my compliments to your personal taste), but we all have our own walk in life.  I will certainly keep an open mind regarding future unique and visionary products from V-Moda and, as I have stated many times in several forums, have my feet in the starting blocks for the release of the M-100 which I will view as my piece of the V-Moda lifestyle.
   
  Thank you for your accessibility, openness to feedback, drive and passion to raise the bar on innovation and sound quality.


----------



## moodyrn

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> I don't personally know anyone who has paid full price for an Iphone. If someone is willing and able to pay full price for an Iphone, then they would certainly be a strong prospect for VAMP.


 
  Yeah I don't see the point in posting those prices for people in the US. Most of the people I know personally owns an iphone and none of them have paid over 199.00 for them. Some of them pay 99.00 for a refurbish one and some wait until they drop to 49.00 as a previous poster said. There may be a very few who may buy it at retail price, but for the most part why pay that when you can have it for a portion of that. Some of my friends even thought I was crazy for paying 199.00 when all I had to do was wait for a refurbish one to come up.
   
  But all in all, I understand your point about the vamp being for a select few. I wish you all the best with it and hope it's even more successful than you would have thought.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





spidernhan said:


> You are not the only one. It's obnoxious.


 
  Are you serious?


----------



## Currawong

No need to discuss the issue of our martin's post any longer guys, just letting you know.


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> The review in the above post (#315) is making stuff up.  It says "We connected a pair of Logitech Ultimate Ears Custom In-Ear monitors", pretty sure custom IEM's (no model specified) only fit one person, i.e. it should at least say "We connected _my_ pair...".


 
   
  Some reviews use plurality when describing things. That same review said "we connected our iPhone" and "we had to push it." That's not necessarily implying that every person there used a single iPhone and all came together in a group effort to hook it up unhook it from the VAMP. It's also not necessarily implying multiple people used a single CIEM. It's just stylistic weirdness.
   
  I only mention this because it always weirded me out until I got used to it. Stuff like "we find that the following blah blah blah" etc.


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





currawong said:


> No need to discuss the issue of our martin's post any longer guys, just letting you know.


 
  Thank you, Issue dropped


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> An iPhone 4S in the USA sans contract is:
> 
> http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone/iphone4s
> 
> ...


 
  At least your being honest above things,bang and olufsen are more of a status symbol aswell,if you want any of the beosound range you will have to pay top dollar for them just like bose..http://www.bang-olufsen.com/ http://www.bose.co.uk/


----------



## kiteki

> Originally Posted by *devgru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sure, I'll take the advice of a cross-dresser.


 
   
  I know only gangstaz listen straight from the headphone jack.


----------



## kiteki

sorry for the OT, now back to the VAMP...


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> sorry for the OT, now back to the VAMP...


 
  Mine is on the way, just wish I had a frame of reference for portable amps.


----------



## roma101

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> IS THIS THE WORLD'S SLICKEST UNBONDING, ERR UNBOXING, VIDEO EVER, WHAT'S YOUR VERDICT OF THE VAMP UNBOXING VIDEO?!
> 
> check me out in a *helicopter* and at the *Casino* during* Monte-Carlo Grand Prix with VAMP... and plotting how to steal a yacht*.  You saw it hear first, folks!!!


 

 Love this vid! Too sweet. I love that you guys are having so much fun with this product and promoting it. To me, that shows good signs of a great product. The fact that Val has admitted that they made this product just to OWN it is in itself, saying something about how they feel about their products.
   
  I think people are taking the price a bit too seriously and should realize that it's a specialized, elite, luxury item that has many other features (eg:extending battery life - incredibly useful and rare while other DAC/amps will most likely deplete your battery faster) along with bypassing the DAC and amp in your iPhone 4. There are others that are in the same price bracket but are HUGE in size, not as portable. Not to mention, this is not the first pricey piece of hifi gear! There are so many amps (amps alone, not digital to analog converters/amps) that cost $450-$500. And so what if this is made specifically for the iPhone 4? I'm sure V-MODA will have other products up their sleeves, but in the mean time, I say kudos to V-MODA for pulling off such an awesome, innovative game-changer to the lineup. I personally, can't afford a device like that just yet, but I commend V-MODA's innovation and growth along with Val's dedication to answering everyone's concerns and questions. Good stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Can't wait to read impressions!!!


----------



## our martin

*I think people are taking the price a bit too seriously.. I personally, can't afford a device like that just yet.. *but I commend V-MODA's innovation and growth along with Val's dedication to answering everyone's concerns and questions. Good stuff. I agree that val has been very honest with everyone on this thread and that it's a great product but it's just the price that holds the vamp back,but i think everything else that v-moda have done are priced about right.. p.s sorry roma 101 if you are offended by this!


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!









not me, but quite a good review!


----------



## roma101

No offense taken I stand by what I said. It's made for a niche market and at some point when I can afford it myself and hear some objective reviews, I hope to possibly acquire one myself. I still believe it's a highly innovative product and the price doesn't surprise me, especially in this kind of hobby. We have DAPs that cost close to $1,000 easy. Are those DAPs being held back because of the price? I think not. 

Edit: I can't afford several things on Head Fi. Doesn't mean I can't appreciate them.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





roma101 said:


> No offense taken I stand by what I said. It's made for a niche market and at some point when I can afford it myself and hear some objective reviews, I hope to possibly acquire one myself. I still believe it's a highly innovative product and the price doesn't surprise me, especially in this kind of hobby. We have DAPs that cost close to $1,000 easy. Are those DAPs being held back because of the price? I think not.


 
  I agree, i have many a dac/headphone amp combo like the adl cruise,it's just that the average person that goes for vmoda hasn't got $600 to spend!


----------



## roma101

Well maybe they're trying to reach yet another demographic. I don't know why we're putting V-MODA in a mass-consumer box here. If they want to make a product for the high-end audiophile market, well good on them. I think it shows growth and versatility.


----------



## songmic

Val, I have a question regarding VAMP's Pure and VQ mode. I'd also like to use VAMP as an iDevice dock to connect to my desktop rig via optical Toslink, but will I still benefit from VAMP's VQ feature? I guess it all depends on the signal path. I heard VQ makes the music sound more 3D-like with punchier bass, but does this change occur in the digital domain before DA conversion, during VAMP's DA conversion, or in the analog amp section after DA conversion? I guess only the first method would allow me to enjoy VQ mode via Toslink, so... what's your answer?


----------



## AnakChan

songmic said:


> Val, I have a question regarding VAMP's Pure and VQ mode. I'd also like to use VAMP as an iDevice dock to connect to my desktop rig via optical Toslink, but will I still benefit from VAMP's VQ feature? I guess it all depends on the signal path. I heard VQ makes the music sound more 3D-like with punchier bass, but does this change occur in the digital domain before DA conversion, during VAMP's DA conversion, or in the analog amp section after DA conversion? I guess only the first method would allow me to enjoy VQ mode via Toslink, so... what's your answer?




Ok, think you may have stumbled the Achilles' heel of the Go-DAP (and therefore presumably the VAmp). The Toslink out of the device sounds rather "flat". This is where both the HP-P1 & CLAS have an edge over the Go-DAP/VAmp.

Talking to the makers, it seems the issue is that at the optical out, it -always- up-samples to 48kHz.

Val, if you're able use your wonderful charm in influencing our mutual friends to change that, it'll be greatly appreciated. Let the original sampling be passed through - 44.1kHz -> 44.1kHz, 48kHz -> 48kHz. I've talked to them about it a few months ago. I don't know if it can be remediated firmware/software-wise or if it was hardcoded into the circuitry.


----------



## our martin

There is stuff out there, like this from bang and olufsen!




   
  The BeoPlay A3 iPad dock meanwhile can sit at all manner of angles thanks to the clever design, while the integrated accelerometer ensures the screen rotates as the iPad dock moves.
  it weighs in at around 1.5kg, has a rechargeable battery good for five hours and will cost $549. It's due out now.http://player.vimeo.com/video/17700447?portrait=0" This is were val is right now,I went here in 2008 with tiesto on his elements of life tour,on a night it looks like blade runner!


----------



## kiteki

That's 49 minutes long, which part is like bladerunner? =)
   
  Yeah, no reason why V-moda doesn't have the right to try competing with Fostex.


----------



## songmic

Mine finally arrived today. Frankly I don't have the time or luxury to make another unboxing video after Val already made a great video out of it, but I'll give it some burn-in time and share my impressions and review with you guys hopefully by the end of this week. Stay tuned.


----------



## roma101

Look forward to your impressions!!


----------



## brumma

Val, I see that the VAMP is currently sold out on V-MODA.com as well as Amazon.  First of all, congratulations!  Secondly, are there any other retailers that might have any in stock?  If not, when do you expect more to become available?


----------



## slwiser

Maybe this is a stupid question but does the iTouch fit this amp?  Searching in this thread I do not find any references to the iTouch nor on the website for it.


----------



## songmic

Quote: 





slwiser said:


> Maybe this is a stupid question but does the iTouch fit this amp?  Searching in this thread I do not find any references to the iTouch nor on the website for it.


 
   
  No, you may be able to use the iTouch with this amp but it won't fit into its physical case.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





songmic said:


> No, you may be able to use the iTouch with this amp but it won't fit into its physical case.


 
   
  But you can use an iPod extension cable like this. Such a cable will work. :-


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> But you can use an iPod extension cable like this. Such a cable will work. :-


 
  I will be doing this with ipad3's in the back of the car!


----------



## SpiderNhan

our martin said:


> I will be doing this with ipad3's in the back of the car!




Are you tempting someone to rob your car? You mention 3 iPads and 3 M-100s in the back of your car repeatedly. Where do you live?


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





spidernhan said:


> Are you tempting someone to rob your car? You mention 3 iPads and 3 M-100s in the back of your car repeatedly. Where do you live?


 
  I live in South Africa, you know how hard it is for me to resist?


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





wir3d said:


> I live in South Africa, you know how hard it is for me to resist?


 
  It's in manhattan newyork, it's a dodge challenger rt classic with a hemi v8 black with white rt stripes!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




like this, the hemi v8 sounds nice!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is mine the evo 6, it's much better on corners!


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





our martin said:


> It's in manhattan newyork, it's a dodge challenger rt classic with a hemi v8 black with white rt stripes!


 
  time to paddle


----------



## Craigster75

Does the pass through headphone jack on Vamp feature 3-button remote compatibility with Iphone?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> Does the pass through headphone jack on Vamp feature 3-button remote compatibility with Iphone?


 
   
  Nope. Cables with mics and music control buttons won't work with the VAmp - to be more precise, they'll function just like standard audio cables but no pass-through feature.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Nope. Cables with mics and music control buttons won't work with the VAmp - to be more precise, they'll function just like standard audio cables but no pass-through feature.


 

 I'm wondering if this is a limitation of the connector since I don't know of any headphone amp that has 3-button functionality or if the added cost is being avoided.  IMO, this would be a huge added value if available.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> I'm wondering if this is a limitation of the connector since I don't know of any headphone amp that has 3-button functionality or if the added cost is being avoided.  IMO, this would be a huge added value if available.


 
   
  I think the pass through circuitry will be a big headache technically. Yes none of the iDevice headphone amps do pass through on the remote - HP-P1, CLAS+Amp, etc.

 Remember the iPhone's headphone out is after the iPhone's internal amp. The circuitry for remote control & microphone is naturally also there. In order to do the pass-through to the external amp, we're assuming such controls are the same via the 30-pin dock connector. I actually don't think so. Of course control can be done but then the whole function is brought out externally with Apple's proprietary protocol.
   
  I think although the 30-pin dock provides a multitude of options assuming the external product is Apple-certified, the simple pass-through isn't one of them. Probably a more sophisticated protocol and pass-through is available though (e.g. docking stations for voice control/dialing, etc. for car audio that's iPhone compatible).


----------



## big-man

after seeing the pics i am very inpressed. however what happens if apple change the form factor of the next iphone (which the do between every gen so far) wont this item be behind in the market as soon as, perhaps even before, it is released


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





big-man said:


> after seeing the pics i am very inpressed. however what happens if apple change the form factor of the next iphone (which the do between every gen so far) wont this item be behind in the market as soon as, perhaps even before, it is released


 

 Please see previous posts.  This concern has been raised and addressed multiple times.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





big-man said:


> after seeing the pics i am very inpressed. however what happens if apple change the form factor of the next iphone (which the do between every gen so far) wont this item be behind in the market as soon as, perhaps even before, it is released


 
  It doesnt really matter, If that is peoples main concern just wait for the VAMP2 designed for the iphone 5.
   
  The amount of VAMPs made wont saturate the market, its a limited run niche product.
   
  Also Venturecraft which V-Moda have contracted with to help make and desgin the Vamp have a new caseless model coming out later this year, no doubt the are also thinking about the next product for iphone 5.
   
  Venturecraft and V-Moda are simply living in the present, creating a product for the present market, whilst no doubt and most certainly thinking about the future market.
   
  Give them some credit guys.


----------



## valkolton

LUCKY #13 AND RISING, V-MODA VAMP was in the New York Times today, pick up a copy!!!  In one store in Asia we sold 15 units in store on first day.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Vamp is 13th on Amazon's bestsellers list for headphone amps and with the exception of a Pyle-Pro PHA40, the rest of the spots are taken up by cheap (<$140) Fiios. I think Val has made his point. Next on his "to conquer" list: V-MODAC; the stylish, universal headphone amplifier for everyone.
   
http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/electronics/13880161/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_e_1_5_last
   
  Edit:
  Beat me to it, Val. Congrats, btw!


----------



## valkolton

Spider, funny.  ZAP JINX. I've been watching sales like a hawk, obviously it is exciting for me and the team.  The Pyle is $18!  I wonder how much volume difference there is between #1 to #13, we may be able to claim "best selling in revenue of all headphone amps on Amazon", already.  I'll try to find out.  Imagine if I had a bigger advertising budget...
   
  -v


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> Spider, funny.  ZAP JINX. I've been watching sales like a hawk, obviously it is exciting for me and the team.  The Pyle is $18!  I wonder how much volume difference there is between #1 to #13, we may be able to claim "best selling in revenue of all headphone amps on Amazon", already.  I'll try to find out.  Imagine if I had a bigger advertising budget...
> 
> -v


 
  Don't sell yourself short, we all know your good at building suspense


----------



## Bleether

Val, i saw your V-moda Limo today on the 10 freeway by Ghetto Colton lol.


----------



## songmic

Here it is folks, the first official review of VAMP at Head-fi. This is my based on my subjective hearing, so it wouldn't hurt to read it with a grain of salt or two.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/products/v-moda-vamp-headphone-amplifier-150mw-x-2-dac-battery-pack-for-iphone-4-4s/reviews/6985


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





songmic said:


> Here it is folks, the first official review of VAMP at Head-fi. This is my based on my subjective hearing, so it wouldn't hurt to read it with a grain of salt or two.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/v-moda-vamp-headphone-amplifier-150mw-x-2-dac-battery-pack-for-iphone-4-4s/reviews/6985


 
  Very nice review my friend,sounds like the vamps a good device for dance music and should pair up well with the new m100s,the two girls will love them for bombing about in central park with their roller boots on! p.s one way of getting rid of them..


----------



## WiR3D

yes very nice review, will pair well with my mothers K550


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





songmic said:


> Here it is folks, the first official review of VAMP at Head-fi. This is my based on my subjective hearing, so it wouldn't hurt to read it with a grain of salt or two.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/v-moda-vamp-headphone-amplifier-150mw-x-2-dac-battery-pack-for-iphone-4-4s/reviews/6985


 
   
  Great honest review, you were the first and spot-on to our design goals.  We didn't get to try the LCD-2/3 during development, only up to HD800s so it is VERY great to hear all real feedback.  
   
  Even though there may be a future iPhone available, I doubt the 4S will be discontinued and many people today use two 2 cellphones and sometimes even a dedicated player.  In fact, I use my VAMP/4S as my media/app device and my Nokia 900 as my primary phone lately. 
   
  Of course, I have to admit, as much as it was engineered first and foremost to be a precision audio device by the V-MODA + VC team, the wickedest aspect of the vamp is probably the "steroids" /"hot chick" effect... when you pull it out at a table, you are instantly the center of attention in the room.
   
  -V


----------



## roma101

Songmic, thanks for the great and incredibly thorough review! Read every word of it and I love that you tested it out with a variety of cans.


----------



## jackrabbitslim0

Could anyone tell me or tired:
   
  Would it be possible to fit an iPod Touch 4G into the V-moda Vamp?
   
  Coz the Case for iPhone 4S seems not of hard but soft plastic.....


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





jackrabbitslim0 said:


> Could anyone tell me or tired:
> 
> Would it be possible to fit an iPod Touch 4G into the V-moda Vamp?
> 
> Coz the Case for iPhone 4S seems not of hard but soft plastic.....


 
   
  No it wouldn't. The shape at the bottom corners are somewhat different. If you shove the Touch in hard and hold it down to get a connection it will work but it won't stay there.
   
  Just use an iPod extender cable...works well, see below as sample pix.

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/603052/v-moda-vamp-development-reviews-pics-etc/240#post_8453357


----------



## brumma

I'm curious about something... Does using the VAMP (or Go-DAP for that matter) preserve your iPhone's battery since you are bypassing the headphone amp and DAC?  I would assume that you are actually drawing less juice than if using the headphone out on the phone itself.  Is this the case?  Any noticeable real-world difference?


----------



## AnakChan

brumma said:


> I'm curious about something... Does using the VAMP (or Go-DAP for that matter) preserve your iPhone's battery since you are bypassing the headphone amp and DAC?  I would assume that you are actually drawing less juice than if using the headphone out on the phone itself.  Is this the case?  Any noticeable real-world difference?



Hehehe...marginally. So when I use the Go-DAP (and now I have the VAmp too thx to Val!!), I tend to switch to Amp only where the Go-DAP/VAmp battery is dedicated to the DAC/Amp.

Your iPhone will last pretty much as per normal, just like listening straight out of the iPhone. i.e. the iPhone internal DAC/Amp actually uses very little juice in the first place in comparison to the other functionality of the iPhone.


----------



## Kojaku

Quote: 





brumma said:


> I'm curious about something... Does using the VAMP (or Go-DAP for that matter) preserve your iPhone's battery since you are bypassing the headphone amp and DAC?  I would assume that you are actually drawing less juice than if using the headphone out on the phone itself.  Is this the case?  Any noticeable real-world difference?


 
  You have to remember that your phone is gonna burn through more juice to offload the digital data of higher bitrate/sample rate files, should you decide to meet the VAMP at its performance level...
   
  Kojaku


----------



## brumma

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Hehehe...marginally. So when I use the Go-DAP (and now I have the VAmp too thx to Val!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That is what I intend to do as well.  
   
  Well don't leave us in suspense... how does the VAMP compare with the Go-DAP?


----------



## jackrabbitslim0

May be a silly question, 
  But Do I have to Take Out the iPhone from the VAMP every time when I have to charge the iPhone's Battery (without using the VAMP's Battery)?


----------



## shigzeo

No, you can charge via the mini USB port, but when you charge your iPhone, the VAMP must be fully charged before the charge goes onto the iPhone.


----------



## grokit

Any listening comparisons to the Fostex HP-P1 yet?


----------



## jackrabbitslim0

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Any listening comparisons to the Fostex HP-P1 yet?


 
  I have Fostex HP-P1 to connect with my iPod Touch 4G...
   
  I also want to get the VAMP.... but Sadly it can't fit the iPod Touch and I don't wanna use Dock Extension coz if so, the Value for Form Factor would be wasted.
   
  If some one give me a VAMP for Free...I can do some comparison in details.... Wa ha ha....


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





jackrabbitslim0 said:


> I have Fostex HP-P1 to connect with my iPod Touch 4G...
> 
> I also want to get the VAMP.... but Sadly it can't fit the iPod Touch and I don't wanna use Dock Extension coz if so, the Value for Form Factor would be wasted.
> 
> If some one give me a VAMP for Free...I can do some comparison in details.... Wa ha ha....


 
   
  I want to hear more Fostex HP-P1 vs VAMP comps... but I can't give VAMP for free, I could charge double though!!!  "IT'S WORTH IT".
   
  -V


----------



## songmic




----------



## valkolton

awesome pic!!!  That is going on our wall...


----------



## DigitalFreak

I'm such a Star Trek geek


----------



## our martin

Looks like I can cancel my order on Amazon! @VMODA sent me a VAMP!   
     


   
  
 Download this gallery (ZIP, null KB)
 Download full size (97 KB)



   
  
 Download this gallery (ZIP, null KB)
 Download full size (97 KB)


----------



## jackrabbitslim0

Read this so-called review of Vamp...
   
http://www.jamesbom.com/music-freak-collection-vmoda-vamp-iphone-44s.html#comment-25975
   
   
  At the end, it says 
   
  "Although the pricing is not yet known, but imagine a situation, if this device is using with the beats by Dr. Dre, I believe that the world is yours with your ears."
   
I can't stop laughing at " using with the beats by Dr. Dre "????
   
What????  They don't even know what V-moda is, right???


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





jackrabbitslim0 said:


> Read this so-called review of Vamp...
> 
> http://www.jamesbom.com/music-freak-collection-vmoda-vamp-iphone-44s.html#comment-25975
> 
> ...


 
   
  I read that too... quite interesting!
   
  PS here is a clipping from today's newspapers.  VAMP was featured in over 20 newspapers today!


----------



## jackrabbitslim0

Happy for you Val!
   
  Sad thing is ppl always focus on the price...
   
  To me, I consider high quality audio product as a kind of investment,
  to enjoy the "Fuller" experience of sound and music.
  Here in HK, the price is quite acceptable, around USD$525.
   
  A decent AMP costs ~ USD$150+
  A decent DAC costs ~ USD$150+
  A decent Portable Mobile Phone Charger ~ USD$100+
  including all labour cost and R&D investment, also ads.
  So Packing them in one compact product is somehow priceless.
   
  I think the price tag is very OK.
  Love V-moda coz of its different style and dedicated effort.
  (personally, I own both V-moda M80 and LP2 :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  )


----------



## songmic

Quote: 





jackrabbitslim0 said:


> A decent AMP costs ~ USD$150+
> A decent DAC costs ~ USD$150+


 
   
  I agree that one can buy a decent portable amp for $150, but a decent DAC costs ~$150+? I don't know what kind of DAC you're talking about, but for a fair comparison with VAMP's DAC, I dare to you give a name of a DAC which is not only portable but also compatible with iDevices at that price range... no, even higher at $300~400. Because if you understand why I'm asking you this, you'll realize that the price tag of VAMP is not merely "OK" for what it's worth...


----------



## shigzeo

No, it is a good value overall, that is for sure. Considering what it does, there is only one of it in the world.


----------



## jackrabbitslim0

I understood what you guys want to point out,
   
  Personally, I got both Alo Solo and Fostex HP-P1. They are magnificent.
   
  For DAC, I merely takes "USB DAC" as a reference.
  But I do know that to be compatible with iDevice, you need to pay for the License stuff, which is not cheap at all.
   
  Actually, I say OK just to be modest........Don't want to sound like a sales person....
   
   
  One funny thing is, I don't really dig the idea about using my DAC/AMP to Charge my iPhone / iPod,
  coz
  1. the battery will get degrade much faster
  2. the battery capacity is too small comparing with normal portable charger (e.g. 3000+mAH)
   
  Whatsoever, I love to see indie company grows and thrives.


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





jackrabbitslim0 said:


> I understood what you guys want to point out,
> 
> Whatsoever, I love to see indie company grows and thrives.


 
   
  Thanks, love the "indie" moniker, its true!
   
  Quote: 





jackrabbitslim0 said:


> Happy for you Val!
> 
> Sad thing is ppl always focus on the price...
> 
> ...


 
   
  Exactly, we actually predict we'll lose money on the VAMP project.  It is why it is so fun, no other company would do something like this AND make it in Japan. The R&D, labor, travels, photos, ads/etc add up.  Plus $50 goes to our non-profit foundation, InTheLoop.  
   
  Remember, we are embarking on this project for the *long term*.  
   
  I'll try to create a trade-in program too, brainstorming....  
   
  Over 2 years, VAMP is $0.89 a day.  A small price to pay for amazing audio and a cool gadget to be different than your friends.  IT'S LESS THAN STARBUCKS!


----------



## Vonsamhain

V-Moda should send me one of these for trial to compare to the Dx100 option I just got. Then when I write my in depth review they can justify the "write off" in extra sales, becasue Im guessing functionality wise it stomps all over the Dx100. That software is horrid.


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





vonsamhain said:


> V-Moda should send me one of these for trial to compare to the Dx100 option I just got. Then when I write my in depth review they can justify the "write off" in extra sales, becasue Im guessing functionality wise it stomps all over the Dx100. That software is horrid.


 
  Nice try.


----------



## Kojaku

valkolton said:


> Thanks, love the "indie" moniker, its true!
> 
> 
> Exactly, we actually predict we'll lose money on the VAMP project.  It is why it is so fun, no other company would do something like this AND make it in Japan. The R&D, labor, travels, photos, ads/etc add up.  Plus $50 goes to our non-profit foundation, InTheLoop.
> ...




OMG a trade-in program YES! I'd send in all my IEMs and $300 for a freakin' vamp...

Kojaku


----------



## our martin

lightning reviewaudiospeakersheadphonesiphonev-moda vampphonesgadgetsreviews
    Jul 9, 2012 4:20 PM 
 16,919
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




22
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Share   Share this post ×

 Facebook
 Twitter
 LinkedIn
 Tumblr
 Instapaper
 Email this post
 



Tweet

   





 For the Latest iPhone News  Like Everything iPhone 

Stumbleupon

Follow @Gizmodo
      Please enter your email address.
  Please enter a valid email address.
  Please check your inbox for a confirmation email.
  An error occured, please try again later.
   











 V-Moda Vamp Lightning Review: Glorious Overkill for iPhone Audio 



*Mario Aguilar* 
 

View Profile
 Email
 Twitter
 Google Plus
 RSS
 



"Do you really like music, man? Then why are you listening on your iPhone? You're not even listening to music—you're listening to static." Sound like you? The V-Moda Vamp is the iPhone accessory you've been waiting for. {C}
 *What Is It?*  A $650 iPhone case with a built-in digital-to-analog converter and a 150mW x2 headphone amp.
 *Who's it For?*  The guy who absolutely, positively must have an exceptionally accurate and full-bodied listening experience on an iPhone.
 *Design*  The Vamp has a brushed metal back, a satisfying volume knob, and enough bulk to double the size of your iPhone.
 *Using It*  It pulls sound in through a 30-pin connector, pumps it out a dedicated headphone jack, and charges the phone in the process.
 *The Best Part*  The Vamp truly improves music—low-end is beefier, and overall tones are richer and more detailed.
 *Tragic Flaw*  The Vamp won't play music while plugged in. And yet it needs to recharge so often! It's incredibly frustrating.
 *This Is Weird...*  If Apple changes the dock connector or the overall size when the iPhone 5 appears, the Vamp could be stuck using an outdated 4 or 4S as if it's a giant iPod.
 *Test Notes* *•* Tested over about a month using studio-quality headphones and high-resolution music files in a variety of genres.
*•* Getting your iPhone in an out of the case is tough, and it feels like you'd eventually damage the 30-pin connector.
*•* This thing is way too bulky and awkward to use every day. It doubles the thickness and weight of the phone.
*•* The Vamp's battery is supposed to play 6-8 hours. It lasted for 2-3 hours, max.
*•* A power switch on the top of the case also selects between two equalization modes, Pure Audio and VQ Audio.
 *Should You Buy It?*  Not unless you're kinda crazy about audio. The Vamp is simultaneously awesome and silly. The concept is fantastic, and the audio quality is excellent. Plus, whether you're listening to uncompressed, lossless FLAC files—or even today's iTunes standard of 256 kbps AAC—a device like Vamp can make a big difference over the right pair of headphones.
  But at $650, the Japanese gadget is outrageously expensive. Its bulk also makes the phone nearly too big for a pocket. And, most important—a new, potentially incompatible iPhone could be released in the next six months.


----------



## Kojaku

our martin said:


> [COLOR=0066CC]lightning review[/COLOR][COLOR=0066CC]audio[/COLOR][COLOR=0066CC]speakers[/COLOR][COLOR=0066CC]headphones[/COLOR][COLOR=0066CC]iphone[/COLOR][COLOR=0066CC]v-moda vamp[/COLOR][COLOR=0066CC]phones[/COLOR][COLOR=0066CC]gadgets[/COLOR][COLOR=0066CC]reviews[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Jul 9, 2012 4:20 PM
> ...




Dude, you need to chill with pasting in these full length reviews on the thread, man...Just link us...

Kojaku


----------



## Kojaku

There needs to be serious work done on affordability for iDevice DAC/Amp combos. If there's anyone that I would hope realizes this opportunity, I hope it's Val. Everyone, SERIOUSLY EVERYONE, is waiting on a $300 (sub-$300) portable DAC/Amp (for iPhone, Android, or both). I realize that the VAMP was a research product targeted at the elite of the audiophile world, but this really REALLY needs to be looked at.

Kojaku


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> There needs to be serious work done on affordability for iDevice DAC/Amp combos. If there's anyone that I would hope realizes this opportunity, I hope it's Val. Everyone, SERIOUSLY EVERYONE, is waiting on a $300 (sub-$300) portable DAC/Amp (for iPhone, Android, or both). I realize that the VAMP was a research product targeted at the elite of the audiophile world, but this really REALLY needs to be looked at.
> Kojaku


 

 Val mentioned several accessories for the upcoming M-100.  I'm wondering if one of those accessories will be a universal portable headphone amp that doesn't break the bank?


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> There needs to be serious work done on affordability for iDevice DAC/Amp combos. If there's anyone that I would hope realizes this opportunity, I hope it's Val. Everyone, SERIOUSLY EVERYONE, is waiting on a $300 (sub-$300) portable DAC/Amp (for iPhone, Android, or both). I realize that the VAMP was a research product targeted at the elite of the audiophile world, but this really REALLY needs to be looked at.
> Kojaku


 
  Like i have said all along is that the only bad thing about the vamp is the price and that if the iphone 5 is designed differently your ****ed,but i think v-moda will be back with a more affordable product next time around that works with all idevices in the future and that all this will be for val is just a learning curve! p.s Sabre 32 are the best dac chips you can get but there is the cheaper sabre es9023 and if i were val i would be having a look into them,especially if the company are planning on branching out and taking things to the next level!


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 

  Audio DAC Solutions






  The *SABRE[size=x-small]32[/size] Reference* audio DAC series is the world’s highest performance 32-bit audio DAC solution targeted for consumer applications such as Blu-ray player, audio pre-amplifier, A/V receiver and professional applications such as recording systems, mixer consoles and digital audio workstations. With ESS patented 32-bit Hyperstream™ DAC architecture and Time Domain Jitter Eliminator, the *SABRE[size=x-small]32[/size] Reference Stereo DAC* delivers an unprecedented DNR of up to 135dB and THD+N of -120dB, the industry’s highest performance level that will satisfy the most demanding audio enthusiasts.

 Device Description Package DNR (dB) THD (dB) I2S/DSD/SPDIF Input ES9018 SABRE[size=x-small]32[/size] Reference 32-bit 8-Channel Audio DAC 64LQFP 135 (mono)
 133 (stereo)
 129 (8ch) -120 Yes ES9012 SABRE[size=x-small]32[/size] Reference 32-bit Stereo Audio DAC 64LQFP 133 -120 Yes
 For information about samples or product datasheets, please contact your local ESS Sales Representative.


  




 
  The ES9016 _*SABRE[size=x-small]32[/size] Ultra*_ DAC is the latest addition to the world’s highest performance and critically acclaimed SABRE[size=x-small]32[/size] DAC family. With ESS patented 32-bit Hyperstream[size=x-small]TM[/size] DAC architecture and Time Domain Jitter Eliminator, the ES9016 _*SABRE[size=x-small]32[/size] Ultra*_ DAC delivers spectacular music with an unsurpassed sound stage, with up to 128dB dynamic range and 0.0003% (-110dB) total harmonic distortion, and free from clock jitter common in digital audio systems.

 Device Description Package DNR (dB) THD (dB) I2S/DSD/SPDIF Input ES9016 SABRE[size=x-small]32[/size] Ultra 32-bit 8-Channel Audio DAC 48-LQFP 128 (2ch)
 124 (8ch) -110 Yes
 For information about samples or product datasheets, please contact your local ESS Sales Representative.






  With Integrated 2Vrms Driver

   
  The SABRE[size=x-small]TM[/size] DAC with integrated ground-centered 2V[size=x-small]rms[/size] driver operates from a single 3.3V power supply to deliver pop-free audio with 112dB of dynamic range, the highest performance of its class. With bill of materials reduced to just a few passive components externally, audiophile sound and quality are now accessible and affordable to any consumer audio products.

 Device Description Package DNR (dB) Pop-Free Power Supply ES9023 SABRE Premier Audio DAC with integrated 2V[size=x-small]rms[/size] Driver 16-SOP 112 Yes 3.3V
 For information about samples or product datasheets, please contact your local ESS Sales Representative.






  The SABRE Audio DAC Series is the world’s first 8-channel audio DAC solution to bring true professional digital audio to the mass consumer home entertainment market, setting a new standard for high quality audio performance in a cost effective, compact, easy to use form factor for today’s most demanding digital audio applications.

 Device Description Package DNR (dB) THD (dB) I2S/DSD/SPDIF Input ES9008 SABRE Reference Audio DAC 64LQFP 134 (mono)
 128 (8ch) -118 Yes ES9006 SABRE Premier Audio DAC 48LQFP 120 -102 Yes
 For information about samples or product datasheets, please contact your local ESS Sales Representative.



   Privacy Policy | Terms of Use
 © Copyright ESS Technology, Inc. 1997-2011


----------



## Kojaku

craigster75 said:


> Val mentioned several accessories for the upcoming M-100.  I'm wondering if one of those accessories will be a universal portable headphone amp that doesn't break the bank?




But see...we already have affordable universal amps made by true geniuses of the amp world. The TTVJ slim can be had for $250 used and it's a top-tier portable. Even the upcoming E12 from FiiO will be a killer porta-amp for the price. The issue here is DAC-Amp combos and the lack of them at affordable prices. I'm not talking about "value", I'm talking sheer price. I know a lot Odis have multi-100 dollar setups, but a DAC-Amp can be made affordable...I know it...

Kojaku


----------



## SpiderNhan

Just saw this today. What else should we wish for?


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





spidernhan said:


> Just saw this today. What else should we wish for?


 

 So my post #406 might be on the money?


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Like i have said all along is that the only bad thing about the vamp is the price and that if the iphone 5 is designed differently your ****ed,but i think v-moda will be back with a more affordable product next time around that works with all idevices in the future and that all this will be for val is just a learning curve! p.s Sabre 32 are the best dac chips you can get but there is the cheaper sabre es9023 and if i were val i would be having a look into them,especially if the company are planning on branching out and taking things to the next level!


 
  Dude we talked about the full review quotes... put it in a spoiler or something.
   
  Anyway, the DAC chip matters, but there are top tier ones made from many manufacturers, its the implementation that matters the most. Focussing on any single chip be it opamp or dac will lead you down the wrong path, of that I am sure.


----------



## Kojaku

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> So my post #406 might be on the money?


 

 I'd die for this to be true...
   
  Kojaku


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> I'd die for this to be true...
> 
> Kojaku


 
  Not to be offensive  but your a bigger broken record with this then I was with the Denons and impedance mismatching.


----------



## Kojaku

wir3d said:


> Not to be offensive  but your a bigger broken record with this then I was with the Denons and impedance mismatching. :tongue_smile:




I'm only this way about it because I've tried to speak to big DAC/amp players in the industry, even maintaining personal contact with some folks at Schiit Audio, and no one, literally NO ONE has been able to express any interest in this untapped market...I think Val is the only one I have faith enough in to listen to people...

Kojaku


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> I'm only this way about it because I've tried to speak to big DAC/amp players in the industry, even maintaining personal contact with some folks at Schiit Audio, and no one, literally NO ONE has been able to express any interest in this untapped market...I think Val is the only one I have faith enough in to listen to people...
> Kojaku


 
  Well:

  iPhone​Android​<$200​Amp only (because of licencing and Good internal dac)​  DAC+amp possible, only starting to appear now in modded devices, and Jelly bean, some examples around$200~$400​ nothing nothing $400+​ VAMP, fostex HP-P1, CLAS None?


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





wir3d said:


> Well:
> 
> iPhone​Android​<$200​Amp only (because of licencing and Good internal dac)​  DAC+amp possible, only starting to appear now in modded devices, and Jelly bean, some examples around$200~$400​ nothing nothing $400+​ VAMP, fostex HP-P1, CLAS None?


 
   
  Don't worry, eventually we'll have more VAMPS coming out.  And I'll have a VAMP UP program for the current model.  So go ahead and buy with confidence, I'll make sure you are happy. Customer is #1, I don't want anybody to feel left out or buyers remorse.  
   
  PS you can use VAMP w extension cable...  But no matter what, we will continue to make this version amp for iPhone 4/4S as those phones are not going away anytime soon even if others do come out.  Plus you don't have to sell it, it can become your "hi-fi"/"app" device as I use mine for now.
   
  PS read this review of VAMP on Men's Journal, pretty cool.  Got a "MJ APPROVED" award.
   
  http://www.mensjournal.com/gear/electronics/an-iphone-case-for-audiophiles-20120705


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> Don't worry, eventually we'll have more VAMPS coming out.  And I'll have a VAMP UP program for the current model.  So go ahead and buy with confidence, I'll make sure you are happy. Customer is #1, I don't want anybody to feel left out or buyers remorse.
> 
> PS you can use VAMP w extension cable...  But no matter what, we will continue to make this version amp for iPhone 4/4S as those phones are not going away anytime soon even if others do come out.  Plus you don't have to sell it, it can become your "hi-fi"/"app" device as I use mine for now.
> 
> ...


 
  I'm not worried, just saying Mr Broken record has a fair point. 
   
  Talking of which I received my VAMP, and I don't have an iPhone  and not interested in getting one, and since I am against selling what you win or are given, I was going to give it to my Mother to use, while she trolls around with her AKG K550, and the new iPhone 4s is going to get. 
   
  But it seems fate had other ideas. My friend was just committed to a psychiatric institution to sort out his medication, he is going to be there for 2 and a half weeks, so I paid him a visit yesterday and brought with my AKG k242HD, and the new Vamp that only arrived the day before, and well after planning horribly, I never got to listen to the VAMP there which is what I wanted to do since he has a new (replacement) iPhone 4S with no music, and the VAMP is not charged. 
   
  But anyway, so I gave him the AKGs and the VAMP for his stay, he is loving it, today when he got to listen to the AKGs with the VAMP he sent me one hell of a blasphemeous   message, he is loving it. 
   
  This is the friend who did the photography that helped me win, so I think I am going to haveto apologise to my mother... I think I am going to give him the VAMP, he deserves it.


----------



## ABRockWell

Hey Val, I just received my VAMP yesterday and have been putting it through it's paces and liking it very much so far. But one thing that really disappoints me is the lack of VAMP playback while charging. Will there ever be a firmware upgrade to fix this?
   
  If not, then this may be a deal breaker for me, especially since it took me a little over six hours yesterday to charge it from being completely empty.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





wir3d said:


> Well:
> 
> iPhone​Android​<$200​Amp only (because of licencing and Good internal dac)​  DAC+amp possible, only starting to appear now in modded devices, and Jelly bean, some examples around$200~$400​ nothing nothing $400+​ VAMP, fostex HP-P1, CLAS None?


 
  Good chart! But for those that don't know about it, this chart represents the portable side of things. There are sub hundred dollar devices(like i river) and a few others along the range(albeit not very known) that can and has lisencing ability to bypass the iPod or iOS devices own DAC and amp , although they are desktop use which at that point in my case..would be redundant for my use.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Good chart! But for those that don't know about it, this chart represents the portable side of things. There are sub hundred dollar devices(like i river) and a few others along the range(albeit not very known) that can and has lisencing ability to bypass the iPod or iOS devices own DAC and amp , although they are desktop use which at that point in my case..would be redundant for my use.


 
   
   
  Not to knock on WiR3D, as this chart is a good starting point, but it's also somewhat simplified. e.g. to me. There are a few points of which I may not necessarily agree with the chart (e.g. I personally wouldn't consider the iPhone's DAC to be a "good internal DAC", & in the Android world, none are official DAC/Amp supported (will see when JB 4.1 actually open to the greater public).
   
  So far, I've not come across many USB DAC/Amp portables that I like. I personally haven't been impressed iBasso D-Zero, almost all of Fiio range (except E17, they may have something there), and even the RSA Predator (average DAC but great Amp).
   
  IMHO, for now, the iDevice DAC/Amps have more of an edge over Android are more mature and currently the real competitors to the iDevice DAC/Amps are the DAPs (Sony NW-Z, iBasso DX100, Studio-V, etc) but most of the DAPs have UI challenges.
   
  Once Android's JB 4.1 is in production, then I'm guessing a new range of USB DAC/Amps will appear to raise the bar to be competitive with the iDevice DAC/Amps.
   
  P.S. note that I'm referring specifically to DAC/Amps. Amp-only would be an entirely new topic.


----------



## WiR3D

AnakChan you are correct, it is oversimplified. I actually wrote too much into the cells and it just didnt work so I chopped it up a bit, I was also in a rush, so I haven't had the time to elaborate, but you are spot on the money, I agree with everything you said.


----------



## WiR3D

So my Impressions:
   
*Introduction*
  I have said before, I am against selling what you win or are given, and I am not an apple fan, and have no interest in getting an iPhone. So what was I to do with the VAMP I just won? Well the original idea I had was to give it to my mother to troll around with with her K550's. But it seems fate had other ideas, my friend, helped me win the competition, he was the photographer. But recently he got committed to a psychiatric institution, and I went to visit him. He has an iPhone 4, and I was going to test it with my AKG K242HD and my Denon D7000. But i planned like a prized nob, his iPhone was just replaced, he had no music, and the VAMP was not charged. So it didn't happen. But he did enjoy the AKG's straight out of his iPad, I decided bugger it and left the AKG's and the VAMP with him. 
   
  The next morning I get 2 messages. "Holy Jesus!" "Thats all." 
   
  This particular friend of mine could not discern in quality between my D2000 and his skull candy Ink'd buds using my Xonar (albeit with stock opamps and no impedance adapter at that stage, which means it was harsh and had horrible bass bloat.) So I was quite confused. He says the AKGs sounded great just out of the iPad or the iPhone, but that VAMP, he said it even made the skull candies not sound like turd.  
   
*Headphones*
  I feel I have to talk a bit about the AKG K242HD (same as the K240mkii with velour pads and no detachable cable.) They are underrated around here, and I know why, since this is out of scope I will keep it short (if anyone would like a full review, ask and it shall be done.) 
  Anyway, these $90 bargains I bought are transparent, they sound like whatever you plug them into, their sonic characteristics and quality is a direct reflection of the source/amp. That was very useful when opamp rolling. And in comparison my Denons (D2k or D7k) barely change at all, they are only affected by impedance mismatches, and having enough current and clarity from the source/amp.
   
*Gear*
  I will be comparing to normal iPhone w/ Golden Ear and my HTC HD2 w/ 64bit NEON enhanced Neutron player, and my Asus Xonar essence stx (with THS4032 opamps in I/V) and an impedance adapter with the denons. The Asus Xonar STX + THS4032 opamps + AKG K242HD combination is a combo I think is particularly synergestic, and I recommend highly to anyone looking for a low budget high quality all rounder system.
   
  Headphones: as stated above AKG K242HD, and Denon D7000.
   
*Impressions*
  So after getting all the music onto his iPhone in flac format using Golden Ear, we got down to business. I brought my D7000 along aswell, but unless otherwise stated, this is with the AKG K242HD
   
  I used songs I knew very very well, and out of the box, the imaging and soundstage is magnificent, the detail retrieval was the biggest killer, it was amazing, I have heard some songs so many times I know every hit and echo backwards, and I was hearing almost double the details I have ever heard with either the AKG or the Denons, and thats the part that hurt, I couldn't help but think why the hell would I buy the D7000's if this is so good. 
   
  All the songs had a much more intimate feeling, and despite everything that the AKGs could show it was always musical, and the bass was the biggest surprise, it was beautifully textured, and the subbass just got the extra little push it needed on the AKGs (although I will note for heavy electronica an equalizer is still useful.)
   
  I never felt the VAMP was slow, or hiding anything or overly bright, which the AKGs can be. 
   
  When I plugged in my Denon D7000, there was improvement, but my time was much too little to give an affirmative answer, but I do think the improvement WAS NOT so great. The reason is because in the AKG's + VAMP combo the VAMP follows the single colourating (yes I just made up a word) component rule, where with the denons both are adding colouration, and the result was still great clarity, but nowhere near the wow of the AKGs and tbh, I would rather have the VAMP + AKG combo, there is no way I would be able to justify the D7000. But I would need more time to say how close they actually are, but from the brief experience:
  AKG K242HD + VAMP *>>* Denon D7000 + VAMP/Asus *>>* AKG K242HD + Asus
   
*Conclusion*
  This has taught me (actually just reinforced my belief) that just as implementation matters more with a DAC then the chip itself, that synergy matters greater then the sum of the components.
  As a basic rule you want one colourating component in a chain. With the denons, they have their own strong natural sound so you want a neutral and transparent amp, which explains why except for the odd exception they are suited best for solid state amps. With the AKGs they are transparent in their sound and benefit from the added musicality of colouration in an amp. The HD800 fits into the same category from my reading.
   
  The synergy between the AKGs and the VAMP is utterly disgusting (in a good way) and because of the transparent nature of the AKGs I can conclusively say the VAMP is a great product. So great infact that I almost considered getting an iPhone, and I would have, but I thought the VAMP would find a good home with my friend, so I gave it to him.  And I will buy the Go-dap X based VAMP when its released. Now I just haveto tell my mother I have given way the VAMP I was going to give her.... gulp....


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





wir3d said:


> The synergy between the AKGs and the VAMP is utterly disgusting (in a good way) and because of the transparent nature of the AKGs I can conclusively say the VAMP is a great product. So great infact that I almost considered getting an iPhone, and I would have, but I thought the VAMP would find a good home with my friend, so I gave it to him.  And I will buy the Go-dap X based VAMP when its released. Now I just haveto tell my mother I have given way the VAMP I was going to give her.... gulp....


 
  Given away.........a $500 ...,,,.........
  Thanks for the read though!


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Given away.........a $500 ...,,,.........
> Thanks for the read though!


 
  You don't understand how much I hate apple.... and I was going to buy one literally, but yeah, its better off with him. Another convert


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





wir3d said:


> This has taught me (actually just reinforced my belief) that just as implementation matters more with a DAC then the chip itself, that synergy matters greater then the sum of the components.


 
   
  Synergy with the kind of music one likes too. I enjoyed reading your review and the story behind it -- good work! Don't forget it to post it under the VAMP in the Head Gear section if you haven't already.


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





currawong said:


> Synergy with the kind of music one likes too. I enjoyed reading your review and the story behind it -- good work! Don't forget it to post it under the VAMP in the Head Gear section if you haven't already.


 
  Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I will do so, after I get more head time with the Denons, I am still in disbelief. And ofcourse this has forced me to save up for a Yulong D18, and a suitable amp for the denons (which despite all the poorly answered threads is difficult to find.) The only one on the list thus far is a Gilmore Dynalo, and I would love to build one, but parts are not available.


----------



## Craigster75

FYI for anyone considering Vamp and wanting the Iphone 5, but also wanting one device to use for everything including music, assuming the link below is accurate.
   
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57472842-37/iphone-5-leaked-photos-show-tall-white-frame-with-center-camera/?tag=nl.e703


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> FYI for anyone considering Vamp and wanting the Iphone 5, but also wanting one device to use for everything including music, assuming the link below is accurate.
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57472842-37/iphone-5-leaked-photos-show-tall-white-frame-with-center-camera/?tag=nl.e703


 
  Let's not start worrying, when was the last time pictures of what things that"appeared" in a plant or production facility actually came to be the real one? I mean...the 4S "leak" photo's were plain right outrageous!


----------



## brumma

Question for other VAMP / Go-DAP owners... Has anyone else noticed that the volume knob is kind of "wonky" on their device? Mine is definitely tilted off-center so that when you look at it from the front it points a bit to the right. (It's obvious enough that my wife can see it too.)  In addition, it doesn't seem to rotate smoothly--there is more resistance near the beginning of the volume range than later.  I'm not sure if it's because of the tilt or it is intentional.  It's not extreme by any means and doesn't seem to affect operation at this point, but feels weird to me. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## DaBomb77766

Ask V-Moda support! I'm sure they'd replace it if it were a defective unit, it is rather expensive after all.


----------



## AnakChan

brumma said:


> Question for other VAMP / Go-DAP owners... Has anyone else noticed that the volume knob is kind of "wonky" on their device? Mine is definitely tilted off-center so that when you look at it from the front it points a bit to the right. (It's obvious enough that my wife can see it too.)  In addition, it doesn't seem to rotate smoothly--there is more resistance near the beginning of the volume range than later.  I'm not sure if it's because of the tilt or it is intentional.  It's not extreme by any means and doesn't seem to affect operation at this point, but feels weird to me. Has anyone else experienced this?



The 2xnewer Go-DAPs I have don't have any issues (straight, smooth & consistent at all ranges).

My oldest Go-DAP the knob is a little loose/wobbly but smooth/consistent at all volume ranges.

The VAmp is straight, no wobbles. But the volume resistance increases as the volume goes up - whether it was a "fault" or "problem" I actually like this cos as the resistance increases it prevents accidental volume increase - so to me it's more a welcoming "feature".


----------



## Serotonin

Getting mine tomorrow, will post thoughts on how it sounds with my Ultrasone 900 Pro!


----------



## WiR3D

Durability update:
   
  My friend dropped it 4x from chest height, onto concrete, no noticeable damage unless you look really closely, and then there's one knick and a little scratch on the bottom.
  Thing is built like a tank.


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





wir3d said:


> Durability update:
> 
> My friend dropped it 4x from chest height, onto concrete, no noticeable damage unless you look really closely, and then there's one knick and a little scratch on the bottom.
> Thing is built like a tank.


 
  Cool... but be careful!
   
  we do have spare parts in USA for repairs, but definitely we do not recommend dropping VAMP on purpose!


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> Cool... but be careful!
> 
> we do have spare parts in USA for repairs, but definitely we do not recommend dropping VAMP on purpose!


 
  Ofcourse not, but his medication made him shake, so it happened.


----------



## brumma

edited


----------



## Serotonin

Where is the UPS man with my vampppp ! 
  Lol im getting antsy!
  Good to know its not super fragile. 
   
  I have been kind of telling people about this & everyone is saying the same thing " OMG IT EXISTS ? "
   
  Edit: Also I have just broken up with my velcro / dual lock tape ! no more lugging cords / multiple devices around.


----------



## vitzijak

Does anyone know what the "VQ" does to the sound?  Crossfeed/  "digital spatial enhancement" / etc?


----------



## Serotonin

Just got it ... will not dock with my iphone, giving it some time to charge by it self then will try to dock again & do a series of resets with phone / dock. 
   
  Hoping for the best!
   
  EDIT: Doesn't seem to charge & connect with iphone @ the same time. 
  Working without charging
   
   
  EDIT#2: Dude where is my Bass ???? Tried both red & green settings... 
  I have Ultrasone 900 Pros and this sounds like I removed 80% of my bass ... maybe charge issue,
  ill give it a few hours on charge before I try again. They usually rumble at the songs I play and bass 
  hits like a truck.
  EQu is bad with this, so if you have uncompressed wav files, get ready to xfer them to flac. 
  I really hope that the power this thing puts out is based on the battery level, it just died on me mid 2nd
  song.


----------



## Serotonin

Quote: 





vitzijak said:


> Does anyone know what the "VQ" does to the sound?  Crossfeed/  "digital spatial enhancement" / etc?


 
  Its just a built in equalizer setting. Accentuates mid to right equalizer settings.


----------



## Serotonin

Okay so charged it up a little bit maybe an hour through wall charger & gave it a whirl. 
   
  Before I go on to post my impressions of the V-Moda VAMP let me explain the kind of music I like... because well its important. 
   
  I started out listening to this music around 14 - 15 years ago, Dance, Hardstyle, Trance, Electronic, D&B & most recently Dubstep ... sometimes I am in the mood for a more of a melodic or vocal trance & I listen to that. 
   
  Reason why I love this style of music is because of the bass in it, everything is just noise, but when you feel that punch of bass or magnificent rumble of sub bass I start to feel like the music is somehow piercing the veil between sound & it physically manifests itself around you, the bass & sub base make it a real living thing, which envelops you and lets you feel the sound on a completely new level. 
   
   
  I had such such such high hopes & wishes for this dac/amp, and please do not get me wrong, it is simply amazing... but not for everyone. 
   
  Let me cut this short so I do not go into to a giant bible like post. 
   
_If you love melodic music, vocals & do not care much for the best possible bass you can get: This is PERFECT for you. _
   
_If you are a basshead, if you love sub bass & that is your priority when it comes to music: This is NOT something you want at all. _
   
  It does an amazing, superb job of cleaning up highs / mids but in order to do that it seems like it needs to sacrifice sub bass ...
  to the point where my Ultrasone Pro 900s did not produce any sub bass at all, instead the sub bass would overlap with mids instead of rattling my skull & giving me an ear massage like it usually does.
   
   
  I spent a long time trying out various different little things I could do with my EQs and trying different apps but it was a no go ... I could not reproduce the sound that I will get with my Fiio E11 ... which I find very weird considering the Vamp is 10 times its price, I was hoping that for that price tag the same thing could be applied to the Vamp but I guess they went into a different direction or it was just not possible  
   
   
  While I can reproduce the kick of the bass ... possibly even better then with E11 but only through Flac Player I am unable to reproduce the headphone shaking sub bass... 
   
   
  Overall, I was really really looking forward to having this as my all-in-one portable solution, but I do not wear giant chrome rim looking headphones outside just so I can listen to music like I have IEMs in... 
   
  Maybe Val or some other people who have it can elaborate on this, maybe I received a defective unit ? Maybe something is wrong ? Please ? I am tired of carrying cables & multiple devices! Lol


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





serotonin said:


>





> _snip_


 
  I really don't think you thought this through, at all. Purchasing the VAMP I mean. why would they release a $600 glorified bass boost? 
   
  If you want bass boost, Digizoid Z02.
   
  This is for audiophiles, where quality and neutrality and musicality are the core goals, not enhancing bass quantity, I can't figure out why they would DROP the bass quantity from the Pro 900, it smells fishy to me. Those headphones are renowned bass cannons. 
   
  Back to the point, if you wanted more bass, and I am not trying to be a prick here, but you should have done your homework better...


----------



## Serotonin

Quote: 





wir3d said:


> I really don't think you thought this through, at all. Purchasing the VAMP I mean. why would they release a $600 glorified bass boost?
> 
> If you want bass boost, Digizoid Z02.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Did not imagine that someone would get so defensive but okay I guess ... I did try to be as nice as possible about it & dress up its pluses heh. 
  You do understand that my disappointment does not come from lack of research... right? I didn't just find this in Best Buy & go oh snap, I have to have this ... I wanted the best possible reproduction of music, the way it was written & designed to be heard with every single frequency & sound. 
   
  I was buying a tool for a more accurate reproduction of the music I listen to ( to clarify: it is suppose to do what the iphone already does, but better ) ... that music includes bass & sub bass, if a key element of the music is not being reproduced the quality of the music is gone & if neutrality means the removal of that element then I have been under the wrong impression this whole time of what it means to be an audiophile. How can you appreciate something that an artist has put so much time into when you completely ignore a portion of their creation ? Are you saying this is what it is suppose to do ? 
  I would honestly settle for the original quality when it comes to sub bass & that is completely stripped away, even compared to the 3.5 mm output of iphone, the iphone has more of it on flat eq / stock player. 
  I can not figure out why they would drop the quantity also ... maybe it is the Slogic + vamp issue ? I have no idea, I was just relaying what was happening + looking for help/answers. I even called VMODA lol ... 
  The point is even if the VAMP does flatten out that specific sound, why would it effect my headphones in such a way? It neuters them. 
   
  This is a direct quote from the description: 
  [size=small]"VQ mode (green light) adds a slight spatial 3D soundstage, tightened bass and increased treble attack that invigorates an all around sensory experience"[/size]
  It does not do this, when switching to green/VQ all the bass is gone, it literally sounds like I am listening to KS4 while having giant tuna cans on my head. 
   
  It really feels like it can not push out the juice for my headphones, the volume itself ... I plug my cans directly into my S3 listen to the same track & get the same thing as with the VAMP just less clarity, the very same feeling like it is trying to push enough juice out but it just cant ... 
   
  Just fyi
  ZO2 distorts like crazy @ high gain, it is literally impossible to hear any low freq. At med gain it muffles everything else. (own it)
  E17 sounds very much like this & can reproduce the same sound quality + higher volume output. (own it) ( love it use it at work )
  /over usb dac it can compete with this easily SQ wise. 
  E11 has less options then 17 but can generate more of a bass boost with higher volume output then 17. (own it) 
  Xonar Essence STX miles ahead of everything but E11 + lod + touch/phone that and only that comes very very close behind it. 
  Most of my files are .wav uncompressed rest are flac. 
   
  As far as me doing my homework, you suggest the ZO2, see above it is a well known bad combo with Pro 900s among other issues so please do not suggest amps when you only read the tag lines of a product & also there is no need to be rude ... there isn't a single post in this thread or any other with the combination of VAMP + 900 pros or anything close to what I have written, on paper this is supposed to be perfect for what I want, so really ... this is homework for someone else who has similar sound interests, I have done as much as I could without spending 10+ hours and if in fact I do have a defective product I will update the thread.


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





serotonin said:


> _snip_


 
  I do apologise for coming off rude, unfortunately i can be a bit mean with newbies, you clearly HAVE done your homework, so I will retract my previous statement.
   
  I do have the STX myself, so thats a good reference point, although the stock opamps do inflate the subbass and bloat the bass overall. 
   
  I really do find it strange that the subbass is stripped away, we need someone else in here to check that same setup aswell. because with my denons, it was definitely there, in ample quantity and well textured. 
   
  Are you 100% sure there is no EQ or effects messing with things in your phone? It would be helpful if you downloaded some test tone tracks to see how where the cutoff is.


----------



## our martin

I wonder if v-moda are thinking about bringing their own music player out next time around?


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





our martin said:


> I wonder if v-moda are thinking about bringing their own music player out next time around?


 
  Really doubt it, too much Software to do properly or have it flop in your face. leaving UI stuff to companies like apple and other apps on those platforms is definitely the way to go, since then people can use what UI they want. 
   
  And I am a UI developer among other things. So I know what I am talking about


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





wir3d said:


> Really doubt it, too much Software to do properly or have it flop in your face. leaving UI stuff to companies like apple and other apps on those platforms is definitely the way to go, since then people can use what UI they want.
> 
> And I am a UI developer among other things. So I know what I am talking about


 
  If it was me and i brought the vamp out and the iphone 5 is a bit bigger and won't fit in the case, i would just do my own music player..Even if v-moda brought something out to go with their earbuds for the gym,it would put them in peoples homes like apple and sanza!


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





our martin said:


> If it was me and i brought the vamp out and the iphone 5 is a bigger and won't fit in the case, i would just do my own music player..Even if v-moda brought something out to go with their earbuds for the gym,it would put them in peoples homes like apple and sanza!


 
  You greatly underestimate the amount of work and money that goes into making a PMP, especially a really good one, with an advanced UI. 
  I really do not support this idea, the VAMP X (as I am going to call it) based on the Go-Dap X, which I am fairly sure they are going to make, considering all the bits I have gathered, is form-factorless  which will allow it to work with any phone, and the iPhone 4 won't just go away when the iPhone 5 is released, so there will still be a market for the original vamp (and if anything it could get even bigger with iPhone 4/4S prices dropping) 
   
  I do still insist that they make aftermarket covers that encapsulate the VAMP X and the and the phone (iPhone 5, SGS3, HTC One X) that way one VAMP attaches snugly to a multitude of devices, and has much better longevity, and still provides the same sleek look that the current VAMP does.


----------



## largemouth bass

Hook me up with some of that medication


----------



## valkolton

Quote:
Originally Posted by *our martin*
   
If it was me and i brought the vamp out and the iphone 5 is a bit bigger and won't fit in the case, i would just do my own music player..Even if v-moda brought something out to go with their earbuds for the gym,it would put them in peoples homes like apple and sanza!
   
*VAL KOLTON*
  Exactly, I use my VAMP+iPhone 4S as my Audio/App device and currently use my Nokia 900 as my main phone.
   
*VAMP UPGRADE PROGRAM*
 VAMP VERZA (the next version) will function like a VAMP, but it will be made for multiple devices. WE WILL offer a very compelling upgrade program for VAMP owners who want VAMP VERZA once it is released. But, VAMP + iPhone 4S are a "locked in" killer combo that for audio and production should be a STABLE part of any "pure setup' or for mastering tracks.  You see for music production, the less change the better and we have an amazing "pure base" as it is today.
   
  So have no fear, V-MODA will take care of you as always with our "SIX STAR" concierge and VAMP as it is today will live on for a LONG TIME.  We believe Apple will continue to sell 4S.  Buy it now if you are on the fence, you won't regret it. 
   
*VAMP VERZA*
  VAMP VERZA is scheduled to come out by end of 2012.  It will work with all devices, but it does give up some of VAMP'S features to be able to handle various phones and tablets/computers. It is universal after all...  
   
  Therefore, we feel VAMP 1 is nearly perfect for iPhone 4/4S and you'll love it forever if that is your primary listening or app/source/DJ/home/production device.  VAMP VERZA is an equally lovable device but made for many use cases.
   
  So have no fear, if you plan on using 4/4S or upgrading to a new phone you can buy VAMP today, use it and I think you'll fall in love. We'll extend V-MODA.com's satisfaction guaranteed to 100-days on VAMP to prove it.  
   
*MY FUTURE GEAR*
  I'll continue to keep and use my iPhone 4S with VAMP and M-100 as my PRIMARY AUDIO/APP DEVICE AND *CHARGER *even after iPhone 5 is released (who knows when).  I will use a Galaxy S3, iPad, Kindle Fire, Macbook Air/Pro and Nokia 900 with Vamp Verza.
   
*VAMP UPGRADE PROGRAM DETAILS*
  We are working on the details, right now it is going to be $350 credit if bought in USA and if within 100 days we'll offer full credit on V-MODA.com. The VAMP VERZA will cost $500 (but it does not include cases for different devices, TBD.
   
  -V


----------



## Kojaku

valkolton said:


> [COLOR=6666CC]Quote:[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=6666CC]Originally Posted by *our martin*[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=6666CC]If it was me and i brought the vamp out and the iphone 5 is a bit bigger and won't fit in the case, i would just do my own music player..Even if v-moda brought something out to go with their earbuds for the gym,it would put them in peoples homes like apple and sanza![/COLOR]
> ...




I sure hope it isn't nearly as expensive as the VAMP. I purposefully liquidated all my formats to have only FLACS and high-res MP3s to escape the tyranny and expense of my iPhone. The moment my upgrade is in I'll be jumping ship to the Galaxy S3. I don't have, and probably won't (for a long time anyway), have money for a VAMP (Lol, I mean I saved up half a year just to buy LCD-2s and that set me back really badly).

Kojaku


----------



## ExpatinJapan

So I am guessing If VAMP is the Venturecraft go-dap re-imagined and customized.....then Vamp Verza will be the Go-Dap X ...re-imagined and customized.


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> I sure hope it isn't nearly as expensive as the VAMP. I purposefully liquidated all my formats to have only FLACS and high-res MP3s to escape the tyranny and expense of my iPhone. The moment my upgrade is in I'll be jumping ship to the Galaxy S3. I don't have, and probably won't (for a long time anyway), have money for a VAMP (Lol, I mean I saved up half a year just to buy LCD-2s and that set me back really badly).
> Kojaku


 
  Nope, will probably be the same price as the current vamp. if not a little more even.


----------



## moodyrn

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> So I am guessing If VAMP is the Venturecraft go-dap re-imagined and customized.....then Vamp Verza will be the Go-Dap X ...re-imagined and customized.


 
  I would assume so, and hope so. I really see these products now being more of a us distributor for venturecraft. The way the grant fidelity is with all of their products. You can get the same upgrades in the venturecraft as what you get in the vamp. So I do hope that the new vamp verza is the godap x. The price of the vamp is actually a little cheaper than a full blown godap, and you throw in us shipping, that's a huge plus in my book. You won't have to worry about shipping it back to Japan if there's a problem. Really didn't have much interest in the vamp/godap(although I did pick up a used stock godap for cheap). But have huge interest in the upcoming godap x. So I'm really hoping they are at least very close.


----------



## jjmai

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *our martin*
> 
> If it was me and i brought the vamp out and the iphone 5 is a bit bigger and won't fit in the case, i would just do my own music player..Even if v-moda brought something out to go with their earbuds for the gym,it would put them in peoples homes like apple and sanza!
> ...


 
   
  Sounds like VAMP VERZA is designed and marketed to anticipate iPhone 5.
  I am guessing the iPhone 5's 19-pin connector really won't carry any un-amped audio signal...


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





jjmai said:


> Sounds like VAMP VERZA is designed and marketed to anticipate iPhone 5.
> I am guessing the iPhone 5's 19-pin connector really won't carry any un-amped audio signal...


 
  We all might get a shock, the iphone 5 could be 24bit/192khz.. who knows, it isn't even out yet! I wouldn't go making anything untill the new i phone 5 is out..And if it was me i would get in contact with all the cell phone companys and find out what's coming out in the future..because you never know what's around the corner i.e 24bit/192khz cell phones? who knows, but if they do versa won't stand a chance! If it was me i would bring a 24bit/192khz mp3 player out to go with the vmoda range of headphones. i would bring out one for the gym to go with in ear buds and one with a decent headphone amp that can power the m100s and whatever v-moda are planning to bring out in the future..http://www.head-fi.org/t/586947/rocoo-p-dap-full-review


----------



## Kojaku

Quote: 





our martin said:


> We all might get a shock, the iphone 5 could be 24bit/192khz.. who knows, it isn't even out yet! I wouldn't go making anything untill the new i phone 5 is out..And if it was me i would get in contact with all the cell phone companys and find out what's coming out in the future..because you never know what's around the corner i.e 24bit/192khz cell phones? who knows, but if they do versa won't stand a chance! If it was me i would bring a 24bit/192khz mp3 player out to go with the vmoda range of headphones. i would bring out one for the gym to go with in ear buds and one with a decent headphone amp that can power the m100s and whatever v-moda are planning to bring out in the future..http://www.head-fi.org/t/586947/rocoo-p-dap-full-review


 

 But we should consider that the internals won't necessarily work out as well. 24/192 is good and all...but a poorly shielded implementation can ruin any good DAC chip.
   
  Kojaku


----------



## valkolton

VIEW THE WALL ST JOURNAL TODAY!!!
   
  Guess who is visiting?!!!
   
  SCAN IT AND POST HERE>>>


----------



## Curly21029

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444320704577567091392554680.html?KEYWORDS=v-moda
   
  I'm not sure if it's any different than the print article, but it's a nice, concise writeup!  Congrats on being touted by yet another ultra-mainstream outlet, Val!


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





curly21029 said:


> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444320704577567091392554680.html?KEYWORDS=v-moda
> 
> I'm not sure if it's any different than the print article, but it's a nice, concise writeup!  Congrats on being touted by yet another ultra-mainstream outlet, Val!


 
   
  I'm bridging the gap of "underground audiophile" and mainstream.  Head-Fi meets the real world.  I think I'm doing pretty well thus far and I thank the community for making this a collaborative effort in both product development and spreading "no fugazi" products.
   
  Cheers!!!


----------



## javry

I'm sure this has already been addressed but I'll ask again anyway - is the vamp transferrable to the Iphone 5 and other portable devicces?  For the cost, it's something you could look at if it doesn't already do it.  - also, can the Vamp work as an amp only without the iPhone [for instance plugging it up to a computer, SPDIFing it to an outboard player like the Bryston BDP-1,  or using it to watch movies on a long plane ride?


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





javry said:


> I'm sure this has already been addressed but I'll ask again anyway - is the vamp transferrable to the Iphone 5 and other portable devicces?  For the cost, it's something you could look at if it doesn't already do it.  - also, can the Vamp work as an amp only without the iPhone [for instance plugging it up to a computer, SPDIFing it to an outboard player like the Bryston BDP-1,  or using it to watch movies on a long plane ride?


 
  nope, the new vamp based on the Go-dap X is, its already been discussed in spades.
   
  \discussion


----------



## AnakChan

The VAmp can be used with other current iOS-based iDevices (Nano, Touch, iPad) but needs an extension cable. As for upcoming iDevices, that's a good question.


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> The VAmp can be used with other current iOS-based iDevices (Nano, Touch, iPad) but needs an extension cable. As for upcoming iDevices, that's a good question.


 
  Only Steve knows. (Intended irony)


----------



## tinyman392

Quote: 





wir3d said:


> Only Steve knows. (Intended irony)


 
   
  Actually, Apple's designs and software has been taking steps away from what Steve would've wanted.  They are slowly, but surely, straying from Steve's vision for Apple.  So he actually wouldn't know.  If he was still alive today, he'd be outraged if any of the rumors were true.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





tinyman392 said:


> Actually, Apple's designs and software has been taking steps away from what Steve would've wanted.  They are slowly, but surely, straying from Steve's vision for Apple.  So he actually wouldn't know.  If he was still alive today, he'd be outraged if any of the rumors were true.


 

 Wow, and I thought I made unfounded assumptions (at least related to headphones) without any facts or first-hand information, or am I making an unfounded assumption that you weren't close personal friends with Steve Jobs?


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> Wow, and I thought I made unfounded assumptions (at least related to headphones) without any facts or first-hand information, or am I making an unfounded assumption that you weren't close personal friends with Steve Jobs?


 
  *is laughing quietly inside*


----------



## thedips

really wanted to try this product but because of the upcoming iphone 5.. (which i know i will purchase as soon as it is released) i will have to wait and see if Vmoda can/will update the vamp to mate with the new iphone 5!!! cant wait! looks good!!


----------



## wkkm007

can I use this with iPod touch gen 4?


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





wkkm007 said:


> can I use this with iPod touch gen 4?


 

 You can use via cable connection, but one of the big selling points is fitting together to form one solid unit and VAMP only does this with the Iphone 4/4S.


----------



## songmic

Val, did you try out the M-100 with the VAMP? The VAMP did improve the M-80 in some way, but not much, because M-80 is already a highly sensitive headphone that can be driven by practically anything, so not much scalability there. Does M-100 have a higher scalability than the M-80, so that it has a larger room for improvement with a proper amp?


----------



## Craigster75

Val,
   
  I read somewhere you have an Iphone 5 Vamp in the works.  Is that happening?  Also, with the digital connector, would it now be possible to answer phone calls with the microphone cord connected directly to Vamp for Iphone 5?  Can you say at this point if it will have enhanced specs as the original Vamp or roughly the same specs, just modified for Iphone 5?


----------



## FITtorrent

My V-MODA VAMP arrives today. I know it's a hefty price tag for something that, by design, is so device specific. My deciding factor really was being able to find kit that would add the least amount of bulk to my existing daily pack. Since I carry a lot of gear for work, I try to keep my personal footprint minimal. 
   
  I'm looking forward to hearing my music with the VAMP added. I look forward to sharing my findings, but please know I'm new to audio. I'm not sure I can offer much detail until I really learn and understand what it is that I'm hearing and experiencing.
   
  Thanks everyone for your posts. I'm learning a lot in my first few days of registering here at head-fi.


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





fittorrent said:


> My V-MODA VAMP arrives today. I know it's a hefty price tag for something that, by design, is so device specific. My deciding factor really was being able to find kit that would add the least amount of bulk to my existing daily pack. Since I carry a lot of gear for work, I try to keep my personal footprint minimal.
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing my music with the VAMP added. I look forward to sharing my findings, but please know I'm new to audio. I'm not sure I can offer much detail until I really learn and understand what it is that I'm hearing and experiencing.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your posts. I'm learning a lot in my first few days of registering here at head-fi.


 
  AKG K242HD gogogogogogo 
   
  Useless for portable, but man oh man great sound with the vamp (you can find them for about $130) the K240mkii is the same but with leather pads and detachable cable, the K240 studio is the version they were based on.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Any news for iphone5?


----------



## valkolton

VAMP VERSA DAY IN TOKYO!
   
  Stay tuned...


----------



## songmic

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> VAMP VERSA DAY IN TOKYO!
> 
> Stay tuned...


 
   
  It is my understanding that VAMP VERSA is another portable DAC/amp that supports other phones besides the iPhone 4/4S. That being said, is VAMP VERSA also superior to VAMP in sonic quality? Or is it simply a different version of VAMP with different compatibility, but the same sonic-wise?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> VAMP VERSA DAY IN TOKYO!
> 
> Stay tuned...


 
  My guess its a relabeled Venturecraft Dap-X.


----------



## valkolton

Finally finished all specs, ID and colors of VAMP VERZA.
   
  It's hitting mass production soon... details will be tight though until a few weeks.
   
*IT IS A VERY VERY VERY UNIQUE PRODUCT IN THE MARKET.*


----------



## SpiderNhan

Can't wait, Val. I'm intrigued.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> My guess its a relabeled Venturecraft Dap-X.


 
  Or a VAMP for iphone 5.


----------



## akootchook

You said in Tokyo soon. Would you be talking about the Portable Audio Festival 2012 on the 20th and 21st. Either way i'm planning on going.


----------



## yamadadhk

i purchased V-MODA VAMP today and use it with my ipod nano 6th generation. my earphone is final audio design FI-BA-SS.
   
  The sound from phone out of VAMP is an upgrade when compared to the phone out of ipod nano.
  However, i heard the background noise sound when switching on amplifier when playing the music. This condition (background noise sound) continue even i press "pause" to the ipod nano.
  Is this the normal situation when switching on the V-MODA VAMP for music listening? As i don't like such  relatively hight level of background noise sound. Would Someone give suggestions or opinion to minimize/relieve this issue???
   
   
  Best regards,
   
  Kevin LO
  28/10/2012


----------



## leonchan618

Quote: 





yamadadhk said:


> i purchased V-MODA VAMP today and use it with my ipod nano 6th generation. my earphone is final audio design FI-BA-SS.
> 
> The sound from phone out of VAMP is an upgrade when compared to the phone out of ipod nano.
> However, i heard the background noise sound when switching on amplifier when playing the music. This condition (background noise sound) continue even i press "pause" to the ipod nano.
> ...


 
   
  Because FI-BA-SS is a rather sensitive earphone.
  Im using Heaven IV earphone from FAD with VAMP and I can heard the noise too.
  It should be normal.
   
  If you wanna solve it
  Just use a resistor plug  to increase the resistance in order to reduce (filter) the bg noise.


----------



## songmic

Quote: 





leonchan618 said:


> Because FI-BA-SS is a rather sensitive earphone.
> Im using Heaven IV earphone from FAD with VAMP and I can heard the noise too.
> It should be normal.
> 
> ...


 
   
  But using a resistor plug will increase the output impedance and lower the damping factor, causing audible distortions if your headphone has low impedance and a "curvy" impedance-frequency curve. Your call.


----------



## yamadadhk

Quote: 





leonchan618 said:


> Because FI-BA-SS is a rather sensitive earphone.
> Im using Heaven IV earphone from FAD with VAMP and I can heard the noise too.
> It should be normal.
> 
> ...


 
  Thank You.. So I decided not to use FI-BA-SS now. Instead, i 'm using Pioneeer HDJ-2000 with silver cable. The result is amazing and canexplore the sound quality potential of V-moda Vamp. Very very little background noise and overall music-listening quality (sound stage, treble/bass/neural components) is improving a lot, especially listening some western and japan songs (Boyz II Men, Eagles, Chemistry and Ken kirai etc).
   
  but another issue arising is that ipod nano 6 only have battery life for 3.5hrs when pairing up with V-moda Vamp , which is much faster when using ipod nano 6 without amplifer. Is this the normal condition??
   
  Best Regards,
  Kevin LO


----------



## yamadadhk

Quote: 





songmic said:


> But using a resistor plug will increase the output impedance and lower the damping factor, causing audible distortions if your headphone has low impedance and a "curvy" impedance-frequency curve. Your call.


 
  Thank you for your kind assistane in providing suggestion for me.
  Now i changed to use pioneer hdj2000 with sliver cable.
   
  Another issue is that: is new ipod nano 7 compatible with V-moda Vamp if i purchased "lightning to 30-pin adapter" as interconnection between ipod nano 7 and v-moda vamp??? Anyone have such information about this issue???
   
  Photo of this adapter:
http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD823ZM/A/lightning-to-30-pin-adapter?fnode=72
   
  Thank yhou!
   
  Best Regards,
  Kevin LO


----------



## ccluk

Hi Kelvin,
   
  There should not be any noise as the Signal to Noise ratio is rather high and VAMP is using the lowest noise op.amp. component.
   
  Are you using an extension cable with ipod nano?
   
  The noise will probably from below sources:
   
  1) The interferance of phone signal transmission, if using iPhone 4/4S (solution: to switch to airplane mode)
   
  2) The firmware not compatible (solution: to switch off your ipod/ ipad / iphone when it is installed inside VAMP, then turn it on again, it will match pair again)
   
  3) The firmware not match with iOS 6 in iPhone 4/4S.  You have to call the customer service for upgrade the firmware of VAMP.
   
  Let me know if you need further help.
   
  Luk


----------



## yamadadhk

Quote: 





ccluk said:


> Hi Kelvin,
> 
> There should not be any noise as the Signal to Noise ratio is rather high and VAMP is using the lowest noise op.amp. component.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for your information!
   
  I haven't owned any iphone4/4S product so that i have no such problems related to point 1 and point 3.
   
  In using fi-ba-ss earphone, i had repeated the steps that mentioned to point 2, but problems still arised. This problem is not related to the V-moda Vamp itself.
   
  I think that the problem for the background noise is the earphone (fi-ba-ss) in which is relatively senisitive to vamp. As i used pioneer hdj-2000 headphone in listening music with ipod nano 5/ipod nano 6 + v-moda vamp now, no such background noise problem arising now....
   
  For me, V-moda Vamp give a new life for my ipod nano 5 and ipod nano 6. These two players can easily plugged into Vamp without any interconnect cables, that is very convenience for me. The size and weight of these combination (ipod nano 5 or ipod nano 6 + v-moda vamp) is acceptable me. (less than 200g) when comparing with my previous portable gear set up. High quality sound can be produced with these small and portable combination, it is amazing and enjoyable in which i purchased v-moda vamp because of my curiousity about the news of vamp!!!!
   
  (PS: i used ipod nano 6 + iqube v1 + qables Silvercab-Hybrid cable previously, that is also portable to me, but now ipod nano + V-moda vamp become my portable music listening gear!!)
   
  Best Regards,
   
  Kevin LO
   
  2/11/2012


----------



## yamadadhk

Today i purchase a iphone 4 8gb in apple official shop, therefore i have ipod nano 5, ipod nano 6 and iphone 4 as the source for VAMP


----------



## Anouk

Hello, I was wondering if future vamp versions will be usable with a lptop as well as the iphone (preferrably via usb). Then it would be the perfect product for me.
Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





anouk said:


> Hello, I was wondering if future vamp versions will be usable with a lptop as well as the iphone (preferrably via usb). Then it would be the perfect product for me.
> Greetings, Anouk,


 
  the next VAMP will, its based on Go-Dap X


----------



## ccluk

Hi,
   
  YES, the new vamp will support more platforms, please stay tuned.  I think Val will release more information very soon!


----------



## DrSheep

Ok silly question: how much background noise is normal for the VAMP in low gain?  This has been bugging me for a while ever since I got my VAMP, and I tested it with all of my IEMs and found that my UE900 has the lease amount of hiss.


----------



## WiR3D

well with AKG K242HD (which is not efficient) none. completely black. on high gain


----------



## LCMusicLover

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Ok silly question: how much background noise is normal for the VAMP in low gain?  This has been bugging me for a while ever since I got my VAMP, and I tested it with all of my IEMs and found that my UE900 has the lease amount of hiss.


 
  @ DrSheep: 
   
  I didn't notice what source you are using with your Vamp.  If it's an iPhone (4 or 4s) make sure it's in airplane mode.  If the phone or wifi functions are active, there's noise.


----------



## LCMusicLover

Quote: 





ccluk said:


> 3) The firmware not match with iOS 6 in iPhone 4/4S.  You have to call the customer service for upgrade the firmware of VAMP.


 
  Hi Luk:
   
  What can you tell me abut this?  Do they send you a file or point you at FTP or something? 
   
  I've got two iPhone 4S iDevices.  I've had one from work for a while, still running iOS 5.1.x -- Vamp works fine with it.  I just got a 64gb 4S to dedicate as a Vamp partner.  Unfortunately, it came pre-loaded with iOS 6.0.1, and the Vamp has some problems -- volume goes from silent straight to 'fairly' loud, and the 'charge the iPhone' function can't be turned off.  While I can live with the latter, the former is killing me. 
   
  I've searched long and hard, and it's clear that there is 'NO WAY' to down-grade my iOS, so I NEED to fix the Vamp.
   
  Thanks for your help.


----------



## DrSheep

Thanks, I just tried reseting the VAMP and use airplane mode with my 4S, but I am still getting quite a bit of hisses when nothing's playing.  I emailed V-moda and they said that's not normal.  So now I think the only way I can solve this is to have it exchanged...


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





lcmusiclover said:


> Hi Luk:
> 
> What can you tell me abut this?  Do they send you a file or point you at FTP or something?
> 
> ...


 
  That's not normal at all.  I am using my VAMP with my 4S with iOS 6.0.1 too and I just noticed that it charges my phone no matter what mode it is in.  However, I don't have your volume problem so I don't know about that one.


----------



## yamadadhk

http://www.v-moda-china.com/ecp_view.asp?id=42&yylb=ft
   
  因為蘋果公司的新系統iOS 6 在電力管理作出重大的更新，如果客戶的iPhone手機作出這iOS 6更新， 有可能會致使VAMP 持續向iPhone充電，這是充電界面兼容性問題而非VAMP 功能損壞。
  解決方案是需要更新VAMP硬體和軟體，請將VAMP交回我們作更新。
   
註︰因為蘋果公司的政策是新的軟體更新規格不會預先通知附件製造商，導致這充電兼容性問題。 這非我們技術上所能控制，如有不便之處請原諒。
   
Translation by using google:
   
Apple's new system iOS 6 major updates in the power management, if the customer's iPhone make iOS 6 update, likely would have led a the VAMP sustained charge to the iPhone, which is charging interface compatibility issues rather than the VAMP functional damage.

 The solutions need to update the the VAMP hardware and software, and the return of the VAMP us for updates.


 Note ︰ because the Apple's policy is a new software update specifications without prior notice Accessories manufacturers, to lead this charge compatibility issues. Our technically beyond our control, if any inconvenience, please forgive.


----------



## AnakChan

drsheep said:


> That's not normal at all.  I am using my VAMP with my 4S with iOS 6.0.1 too and I just noticed that it charges my phone no matter what mode it is in.  However, I don't have your volume problem so I don't know about that one.



Correct. That's the known incompatibility between the VAmp & iOS 6.x.

L.CMusicLover's problem sounds completely different.

Firmware upgrades require the VAmp device to be sent back to V-Moda. Not self-upgradeable.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





yamadadhk said:


> http://www.v-moda-china.com/ecp_view.asp?id=42&yylb=ft
> 
> 因為蘋果公司的新系統iOS 6 在電力管理作出重大的更新，如果客戶的iPhone手機作出這iOS 6更新， 有可能會致使VAMP 持續向iPhone充電，這是充電界面兼容性問題而非VAMP 功能損壞。
> 解決方案是需要更新VAMP硬體和軟體，請將VAMP交回我們作更新。
> ...


 
   
  Why on earth would V-moda post this from their China site and not US?  Thank god I am from HK and can read it just fine.  I guess there is no other way around this but RMA my VAMP back to V-moda ...  And thanks for posting.
   
  p.s. why can't we do the firmware update ourselves if the issues can be solved so easily?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Why on earth would V-moda post this from their China site and not US?  Thank god I am from HK and can read it just fine.  I guess there is no other way around this but RMA my VAMP back to V-moda ...  And thanks for posting.
> 
> p.s. why can't we do the firmware update ourselves if the issues can be solved so easily?


 
   
  Although not iOS related, are you aware that the CLAS and the HP-P1 requires a send-back for firmware upgrades too? This process isn't specific to the VAmp.


----------



## DrSheep

No don't, but again this is not making sense from the company stand point, as making your customers RMA a product just for a firmware update is not exactly cost effective.  Besides, I have been waiting for my RMA from V-moda for two days now and still nothing.  If this continues I will just return my VAMP to Amazon and buy it again when it's all fixed.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> No don't, but again this is not making sense from the company stand point, as making your customers RMA a product just for a firmware update is not exactly cost effective.  Besides, I have been waiting for my RMA from V-moda for two days now and still nothing.  If this continues I will just return my VAMP to Amazon and buy it again when it's all fixed.


 
   
  As consumers, I think it's easy to sit back and criticise a product's deficiencies. I can tell you that I myself have given feedback to that effect to VentureCraft, Fostex, and V-Moda. Bear in mind that it's not efficient on their side to have to bring back products to upgrade firmwares as it's effort on their part too.
   
  But not all businesses are big like Apple, Google, etc. where there's a large budget for R&D to create the "ideal" system. Most of these companies aren't that size where they have easy access to a large resource to develop the perfect product - in fact quite a few of these companies are really made up of a handful of employees who have to deal with everything from design, manufacture and sales. I talk to them and I do provide feedback to them but constructively.
   
  Cut them some slack.


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> As consumers, I think it's easy to sit back and criticise a product's deficiencies. I can tell you that I myself have given feedback to that effect to VentureCraft, Fostex, and V-Moda. Bear in mind that it's not efficient on their side to have to bring back products to upgrade firmwares as it's effort on their part too.
> 
> But not all businesses are big like Apple, Google, etc. where there's a large budget for R&D to create the "ideal" system. Most of these companies aren't that size where they have easy access to a large resource to develop the perfect product - in fact quite a few of these companies are really made up of a handful of employees who have to deal with everything from design, manufacture and sales. I talk to them and I do provide feedback to them but constructively.
> 
> Cut them some slack.


 
  Well put. It is very easy to moan. It actually requires logic to understand. 
   
  Talking of which are they going to make any sort of combining cover for the S3 and the Go-Dap X? You hinted at the possibility the last time I moaned about it.
   
  And to go completely off topic, I think it was you that was confused by how I thought the D7000 had a more recessed midrange then the D2000, I foigured out why, the previous owned had placed foam discs between the pads and the cups, giving it a much more V-shaped sound, and increasing the soundstage and treble. SO now I'm eating a bit of humble pie, the treble is perfect now that I removed the discs.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





wir3d said:


> Well put. It is very easy to moan. It actually requires logic to understand.
> 
> *Talking of which are they going to make any sort of combining cover for the S3 and the Go-Dap X? You hinted at the possibility the last time I moaned about it.*
> 
> And to go completely off topic, I think it was you that was confused by how I thought the D7000 had a more recessed midrange then the D2000, I foigured out why, the previous owned had placed foam discs between the pads and the cups, giving it a much more V-shaped sound, and increasing the soundstage and treble. SO now I'm eating a bit of humble pie, the treble is perfect now that I removed the discs.


 
   
  I'll bring this over to the Go-DAP X page since it's not VAmp related.


----------



## DrSheep

Oh don't worry I am not bitching, and this is why I am still waiting for my RMA after 4 days and not just return it to Amazon.  To be fair, I do think Apple changes everything too often, which makes it hard to keep everything in sync in terms of R&D and up keeps.


----------



## yamadadhk




----------



## yamadadhk

VAMP VERZA     THE NAME OF THE NEW V-MODA AMPLIFIERS???????


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





yamadadhk said:


> VAMP VERZA     THE NAME OF THE NEW V-MODA AMPLIFIERS???????


 
  Nice found, and here is my rough translation of the 4 bullet points:

 unified design: DAC decode plus amp plus backup battery.
 high quality audio: enthusiast level AKM DAC, support uncompressed file format (FLAC?)
 low loss: Burr-Brown Op-amp, with 6 layer circuit board
 high efficiency: 150mW enough to drive any headphones
  And yes, the line before the bullets mean it is the world first DAC that supports ALL platforms (USB, Win PC, iOS, and Android.)  This will looks like to be another buy for me, can't wait.
   
  BTW, I finally got my RMA from V-moda and my VAMP is going back for a firmware update.


----------



## ccluk

Yes, it is VERZA, Val did mentioned it quite a few times on his posts 
   
  Nice translation!  Just one point need to further elaborate.  6-layer PCB is to isolate the external noises normally apply on computer PCBs.  Because of cost issues very few portable amplifier use multi-layers, as I know Fostex is using 4-layer, Venturecract is using 2-layer.  V-MODA use 6-layer PCB, it got best noise isolation and is yet the portable dac amplifier at the highest standard.
   
  Great news!  V-MODA has two "World First" this month, first one the first "Crowd-sourced" hi-end foldable headphone M-100, and the second is the first "Universal portable DAC amplifier".
   
  Regarding customer service on upgrading the VAMP,  We have three locations that can upgrade the VAMP.
   
  For USA and Europe, please contact  david@v-moda.com
  For Asia Pacific, please contact mui@v-moda.com
   
  More news on Verza will release in one or two weeks ... stay tuned for this potential Christmas gift for yourself!
   
  Thank you!


----------



## DrSheep

Thanks ccluk, and I can't wait for more news on the Verza.  However, I am looking to keep my VAMP (maybe) when the Verza comes out, so will existing VAMP user be offered an upgrade price?  Also, although as great as the VAMP is, I found that I am in a dire need for a holster for it, so PLEASE consider making a holster for the VAMP.
   
  p.s. David is going to be busy dealing with all of us .


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





ccluk said:


> Yes, it is VERZA,
> Great news! .......... the first "Universal portable DAC amplifier".
> 
> 
> ...


 
  (RE:Verza)
  I`m staying with my Venturecraft Go-Dap X (repackaged and maybe new parts) or the Go-dap DD prediction.


----------



## LCMusicLover

Good news. Eric turned my Vamp around in just a few days. I shipped it to him on Wednesday and it came back to me on Monday. Really amazing turnaround actually.

More good news. The firmware upgrade fixed the battery problem.

Bad news. The firmware upgrade didn't help my volume control problem. I've actually tested it with more than one iPhone running iOS 6.0.1. Also, Eric noticed a problem as well.

At this point it appears there isn't much V-Moda can do for me. They can only install firmware upgrades provided to them by the hardware manufacturer in Asia.

I am wondering if anyone here can suggest a viable solution. The problem is that my IEM's are very sensitive. They want to operate at the very low end of the volume range on the Vamp. I wonder if anyone can think of a way I can reduce the level of the output from the Vamp or put some device in line to reduce the level seen by my headphones.

I am not smart enough to know whether an in-line resistor such as the one used to convert an Etymotic 4P to 4S would help me without changing the sound signature. 

If only there were a way to reinstall iOS 5 on my iPhone. Sigh!


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





lcmusiclover said:


> Good news. Eric turned my Vamp around in just a few days. I shipped it to him on Wednesday and it came back to me on Monday. Really amazing turnaround actually.
> More good news. The firmware upgrade fixed the battery problem.
> Bad news. The firmware upgrade didn't help my volume control problem. I've actually tested it with more than one iPhone running iOS 6.0.1. Also, Eric noticed a problem as well.
> At this point it appears there isn't much V-Mode can do for me. They can only install firmware upgrades provided to them by the hardware manufacturer in Asia.
> ...


 
http://www.maclife.com/article/howtos/how_downgrade_back_ios_5






 I read the guide, looks pretty straighfoward. Good luck!


----------



## LCMusicLover

wolfetan44 said:


> http://www.maclife.com/article/howtos/how_downgrade_back_ios_5  I read the guide, looks pretty straighfoward. Good luck!




Sadly, if you read the comments it becomes apparent that this doesn't actually work. I was wildly excited when I first read this. Then I read the comments that followed and realized...bummer.

A thorough review of all discussions makes it clear that short of having jailbroken your iDevice and saved your SHSH blobs this simply can't be done. Unfortunately the phone I got was already running on iOS 6. I just don't think I can downgrade it.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





lcmusiclover said:


> Good news. Eric turned my Vamp around in just a few days. I shipped it to him on Wednesday and it came back to me on Monday. Really amazing turnaround actually.
> More good news. The firmware upgrade fixed the battery problem.
> Bad news. The firmware upgrade didn't help my volume control problem. I've actually tested it with more than one iPhone running iOS 6.0.1. Also, Eric noticed a problem as well.
> At this point it appears there isn't much V-Mode can do for me. They can only install firmware upgrades provided to them by the hardware manufacturer in Asia.
> ...


 
   
  PM me with the details of the volume issue. Apologies I wasn't following on your past posts. I'll forward your issue to the makers to see if they're seen this issue before and if there's a fix for it.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





lcmusiclover said:


> Good news. Eric turned my Vamp around in just a few days. I shipped it to him on Wednesday and it came back to me on Monday. Really amazing turnaround actually.
> More good news. The firmware upgrade fixed the battery problem.
> Bad news. The firmware upgrade didn't help my volume control problem. I've actually tested it with more than one iPhone running iOS 6.0.1. Also, Eric noticed a problem as well.
> At this point it appears there isn't much V-Mode can do for me. They can only install firmware upgrades provided to them by the hardware manufacturer in Asia.
> ...


 
  What I don't understand is that why didn't they just give you a new unit or at least try to repair it?  Mine should be there on the 6th, and I can't wait to have it back and hopefully no more background hisses.


----------



## LCMusicLover

drsheep said:


> What I don't understand is that why didn't they just give you a new unit or at least try to repair it?  Mine should be there on the 6th, and I can't wait to have it back and hopefully no more background hisses.


 

Actually, from talking with Eric, I do not believe a new device would solve my problem. It sounds like this is not a bug with my Vamp, but rather a problem with iOS 6.

Unless the people in Asia come up with another firmware upgrade, I think I'm stuck with this problem forever. That's why I'm looking for suggestions on how to solve the problem at the output side of things. If I could just reduce the volume by about six db everything would be fine. The volume step would then be well below the audible range that I use.


----------



## DrSheep

Why not just add another in line volume control like the Shure EAADPT-KIT Adapter Kit?  And are you having the same problem with all the other headphone or IEMs?


----------



## LCMusicLover

DrSheep:
   
  To answer your second question first:  "Yes, all IEMs.  Specifically, 1964Ears V.3, VSonic GR-07 MkII, SoundMagic PL10, Apple ear buds.
   
  To answer your first question:  "I don't know, why don't I?"  
   
  I kinda hate adding another item to the chain, and I'd be willing to spend more than the minimum to ensure the least sound degradation, and the best ergonomics.  Right now the Vamp ==> V.3s is a really compact bundle.  I'd like to add the 'minimally invasive' extra device.  Plus, the Vamp already has a volume control, so a second one would be redundant.  That's why I was hoping to just add a -(mumble) db attenuator, which would allow me to continue to use the volume control on the Vamp
   
  That said, I do think an in-line volume control will be the answer. So, I'd love to hear recommedations for the best (most linear, quietest, most compact) in-line volume control.


----------



## DrSheep

I totally feel you man, and I was trying to come up with a decent solution to your problem.  One option is to use an in-line volume control as I mentioned before (found a better one from 
[size=1.7em] Sennheiser, model HZR-62.)  Another way to do is to via apps, and I found the Volume Control app by BahnTech that looks promising but I have no idea will it work for the VAMP.  A third way is to put some songs that have a very low volume into your library (like classical, they tend to have low recording volume compare to pops), then use the iPhone / iPod Sound Check function to pull the overall volume down.  This way you will not need to add anything physical to your setup or worry about distortions from some app.[/size]


----------



## Craigster75

Since Val is teasing Verza on the M-100 forum, I am looking forward to more info and may feel compelled to buy since I am already a happy M-100 owner.  Although I currently own an IPhone 4, I am  curious about future-proofing related to how Verza will interface/interact with the IPhone 5 and its lightning connector as I plan to upgrade at some point.  Also, will firmware for Verza be user upgradable?
   
  As Verza is designed to perform particularly well with the M-100, I would also like to know if Val plans to offer a V-Moda loyalty discount on Verza for those who currently own the M-100 or other V-Moda products.


----------



## DrSheep

I was asking for the same loyalty discount on the Verza also, finger crossed.


----------



## yamadadhk




----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I wonder if this is what it looks like:

   
  I got this straight from the 2012 Head-Fi Holiday Gift Guide (which strangely isn't on the front page of Head-Fi yet).


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Yup, I called it........But it was fairly predictable it would be the go-dap x or dd repackaged.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Yup, I called it........But it was fairly predictable it would be the go-dap x or dd repackaged.


 

 The big question is what is the cost of a "V-Modafied" Go-Dap X?
   
  My main reason for having no interest in Vamp was the exclusivity with Iphone 4.  Since the Go-Dap X is universal and, therefore more futureproofed, my interest level is much higher, especially since I own an M-100 and they should go together like sushi and rice.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Yup, I called it........But it was fairly predictable it would be the go-dap x or dd repackaged.


 
  Not really, if you look at the spec for the VAMP, then you can tell it is not a repackage but a redesign upgrade.  I think V-moda will do the same to the Go-Dap X and make it even better.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Close enough. Of course i assumed it goes without saying that as the vamp was redesigned slightly thst this model would be also.....Myy repackaging also included the obvious slight redesign as before.


----------



## DrSheep

If you look closely to the spec. for the VAMP vs. the original Go-Dap Unit 4.0, you will notice that V-moda double the power and increased the battery.  Of course I have no idea what the MSRP for the Go-Dap Unit 4.0 was, so the mark up from V-moda may or may not be worth it to some people.


----------



## AnakChan

drsheep said:


> If you look closely to the spec. for the VAMP vs. the original Go-Dap Unit 4.0, you will notice that V-moda double the power and increased the battery.  Of course I have no idea what the MSRP for the Go-Dap Unit 4.0 was, so the mark up from V-moda may or may not be worth it to some people.


 
   
  Actually the VAmp and Go-DAP are much closer than different. Bear in mind that you're comparing the base Go-DAP 4.0 rather than including the upgrade options offered by VentureCraft. So you may wanna look into the history of the Go-DAP 4.0 and its the offered upgrades.
   
  Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Not really, if you look at the spec for the VAMP, then you can tell it is not a repackage but a redesign upgrade.  I think V-moda will do the same to the Go-Dap X and make it *even better*.


 
   
  I wouldn't say "better" but "different customisation".


----------



## DrSheep

Thanks for the info.  I went to their site multiple times and never realized they have multiple versions of the Unit 4.0, plus they have it in WHITE!!  I know I can get better warranty from V-moda, but it still piss me off that they have it in white... too late now.


----------



## DarthUnnamed

$450 on amazon, not sure if it's a big deal but it's a good price: http://www.amazon.com/V-MODA-VAMP-Headphone-Amplifier-Battery/dp/B008801ZFS


----------



## DrSheep

Yeah I am pissed on the price too, as I did paid $600 for it on Amazon than they just drop the price like the day after.


----------



## ccluk

The new VERZA not only got different electronics but also with a different panel compare to the Unit 4.0 product.
   
  The main difference on electronics as below:
   
  1)  VERZA got 150mW output, which doubles the power to drive most demanding headphones
   
  2)  VERZA got 6-layer PCB, which is 3 times of GODAP-X, for blocking the interferances.
  
  There are more differences but above are most remarkable.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





ccluk said:


> The new VERZA not only got different electronics but also with a different panel compare to the Unit 4.0 product.
> 
> The main difference on electronics as below:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks G. I've gotta get my hands on the Verza to hear the diff from the Go-DAP X (aside from the OpAmp differences, wonder if the PCB layering makes a diff or not).


----------



## brumma

Quote: 





lcmusiclover said:


> Actually, from talking with Eric, I do not believe a new device would solve my problem. It sounds like this is not a bug with my Vamp, but rather a problem with iOS 6.
> Unless the people in Asia come up with another firmware upgrade, I think I'm stuck with this problem forever. That's why I'm looking for suggestions on how to solve the problem at the output side of things. If I could just reduce the volume by about six db everything would be fine. The volume step would then be well below the audible range that I use.


 
   
  I was having the same problem with the charging issue, and Erik fixed mine for me as well.  I do not have the same volume issue as you--neither before nor after the firmware update and iOS 6.  So it is not related to iOS 6.  I've tried it with V-MODA M-80s, B&W P5s, as well as my Audéo in-ears, and none exhibit your problem.  This leads me to believe that perhaps the issue is with your phone.  Have you tried testing it's audio straight from the iPhone's headphone output?  If possible, you would also want to test the audio output of the dock connector to ensure that it is not an issue with that.  If everything is normal that way, I would tend to believe that it is some other problem with the VAMP.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Yeah I am pissed on the price too, as I did paid $600 for it on Amazon than they just drop the price like the day after.


 

 On the positive side, this could be good news for Verza pricing. I will be deciding between this, FiiO E12 or JDS Labs C421.  I understand they have different features, but I am not sure how much of an audible difference the DAC in Verza will have with my Iphone and M-100.  Also, I rarely listen to headphones through my computer as I am content with my HK Soundsticks there.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> On the positive side, this could be good news for Verza pricing. I will be deciding between this, FiiO E12 or JDS Labs C421.  I understand they have different features, but I am not sure how much of an audible difference the DAC in Verza will have with my Iphone and M-100.  Also, I rarely listen to headphones through my computer as I am content with my HK Soundsticks there.


 
  Straight from the iPhone with volume at 1 click under 50%, I did notice that the M-100 had a lower volume (about -20%) compare to my UE900, so I think with the Verza or the VAMP the M-100 should sound better.  Too bad I can't test it yet as my VAMP is still with V-moda (please hurry up...).


----------



## Craigster75

I wasn't thinking about Vamp until I saw it on Amazon for about $450 and I have a 10% Amazon coupon, so I could buy Vamp new for $400 and am giving this serious consideration.
   

 Are the differences between the sonic performance of the GoDap 4/Vamp and GoDap X/Verza subtle or significant based on published stats?
   
  What differences do some of you who own Vamp hear through Vamp vs. Iphone 4?
   
  How does Vamp compare as a portable amp to the JDS Labs C421 or Headstage Arrow?
  
  Is there a cable that could connect Vamp to Iphone 5 in the future (understanding they won't fit together) ? 
   
  I own M-100s and have Velodyne VTrue on the way.  I may also be using with AKG Tiesto K267 and Ultrasone Signature DJs in the future.  (Wouldn't keep all of those, just M-100s plus one of the other three, but this provides an idea of my ideal sound signature)


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> I wasn't thinking about Vamp until I saw it on Amazon for about $450 and I have a 10% Amazon coupon, so I could buy Vamp new for $400 and am giving this serious consideration.
> 
> 
> Are the differences between the sonic performance of the GoDap 4/Vamp and GoDap X/Verza subtle or significant based on published stats?
> ...


 
  I can answer Q2 and 4 for you.  The internal iPhone 4/4S DAC is good enough for most, but if you listen closely, you can tell that the staging for the mids slightly backwards or weak.  With the VAMP, especially with VQ on, the sound will be much more even.  This will be specially true in case for the M-100, as I just tested this and the over all response for the M-100 straight from my iPhone 4S is a bit weak, and I have to turn the volume above 50% to get decent volume.  This maybe a problem to some as you will be in danger of getting distortion if you have to boost your volume too high.
   
  The iPhone 5 and iPad mini uses the new 8 pin Lightning connector vs. the old 30 pins version, and this is why the default design for the VAMP won't work with the iPhone 5.  However, with the addition of the Lightning to 30-pin Adapter (0.2 m), your iPhone 5 should work with the VAMP, but you will still need the new firmware for iOS 6.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> I wasn't thinking about Vamp until I saw it on Amazon for about $450 and I have a 10% Amazon coupon, so I could buy Vamp new for $400 and am giving this serious consideration.
> 
> 
> Are the differences between the sonic performance of the GoDap 4/Vamp and GoDap X/Verza subtle or significant based on published stats?
> ...


 
   
  1) Are the differences between the sonic performance of the GoDap 4/Vamp and GoDap X/Verza subtle or significant based on published stats?
   
  Until the Verza comes out, there probably won't be any published stats. As for sonic differences between the Go-DAP 4.0 and VAmp, it'll depend whether the Go-DAP 4.0 was customised or not. I had the base Go-DAP 4.0 (both Muses 8820E and OPA2134 versions) and comparing to the VAmp, of course there were differences. I had them customised with the RK73 gain, Muses F95 capacitor added to the DAC, 2200mAh battery, OpAmp upgrades. Now I have Go-DAPs with AD8397, and OPA1612 with those aforementioned upgrades.
   
  For my Go-DAP with OPA1612, I didn't hear any difference in comparison to my VAmp. Note that this is no Go-DAP ASR or VAmp VQ enabled. Once enabled then of course each will have their own "custom tuning" which I personally don't like. The only other difference was that the VAmp could go louder due to it's 150mW/ch. But actual sound-wise, they're effectively the same. In fact, because of that I passed my VAmp to my friend back in Perth last week. I don't need 2xdevices with OPA1612.
   
  2) What differences do some of you who own Vamp hear through Vamp vs. Iphone 4?
   
  As for what the VAmp does for the iPhone 4, others have written reviews of the VAmp, I had written a review for the Go-DAP 4.0 last year/early this year :-

 http://www.head-fi.org/products/venturecraft-go-dap-4-0
   
  I didn't write one for the VAmp in the end 'cos it effectively sounded the same as the Go-DAP 4.0 with OPA1612 and all the the other RK73 gain, and DAC cap upgrades.
   
  3) How does Vamp compare as a portable amp to the JDS Labs C421 or Headstage Arrow?
   
  Sorry, don't have those items. But note both those devices are amps only. Not DAC/Amps. The VAmp is a DAC/Amp.
   
  4) Is there a cable that could connect Vamp to Iphone 5 in the future (understanding they won't fit together) ? 
   
  As for using the VAmp with the iPhone 5, I just want to clarify you mean VAmp, not Verza? The answer is No. You cannot use the iPhone 5 with the VAmp. The reason is that the Lightning -> 30-pin cable DrSheep is suggesting has got a Wolfson DAC inside. This mean you're attempting to use the VAmp as an "amp-only" and that's a no-go. The VAmp is used as a combined DAC/Amp or transport to external DAC/Amp via the optical out.You cannot use the VAmp as an "amp only" or a "DAC only".
   
  If your question meant the iPhone 5 & Verza, then a cable something like this will work :-
   
  http://www.e-earphone.jp/shopdetail/003082000015/


----------



## Leveler

They should release an iPod Classic VAMP, taking in consideration it's the iPod owned by most people here who do have iPods
   
  I would personally take a look at it


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





leveler said:


> They should release an iPod Classic VAMP, taking in consideration it's the iPod owned by most people here who do have iPods
> 
> I would personally take a look at it


 
   
  I'm pretty certain the Go-DAP X is iPod compatible (at least before the firmware upgrade for iOS6 support) - presumably it still is after the firmware upgrade. As such, maybe @ccluk can confirm if the Verza can too?


----------



## Leveler

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I'm pretty certain the Go-DAP X is iPod compatible (at least before the firmware upgrade for iOS6 support) - presumably it still is after the firmware upgrade. As such, maybe @ccluk can confirm if the Verza can too?


 
  Thanks! I'll take a look at it


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I'm pretty certain the Go-DAP X is iPod compatible (at least before the firmware upgrade for iOS6 support) - presumably it still is after the firmware upgrade. As such, maybe @ccluk can confirm if the Verza can too?


 
   

   
  It's working. This is my new ipod touch (iOS6) with Go-Dap X connecting together with VentureCraft's modify lightning cable.


----------



## Leveler

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> It's working. This is my new ipod touch (iOS6) with Go-Dap X connecting together with VentureCraft's modify lightning cable.


 
  looks really sweet! took a look at it, then realized I can not afford it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Can't wait to be able to legally work and afford my stuff -_-


----------



## DrSheep

Very nice, I got the exact same Red iPod Touch 5G too.  As a side note, Apple is now clamp down on 3rd party cables by adding an ID chip in the Lightning plug, and this is why it is taking forever to get 3rd party cables for the new design.  I am a bit piss on this as I could really use a short patch cable like the one above in my car.


----------



## gigtcj

Just saw the vamp on amazon and the price is now 200$. So if any one wants it for less now is your chance. Amazon electronics overstock deals.


----------



## DrSheep

What, this is BS.  And someone from V-moda forgot about my RMA and now they are trying to track it down...  God this is starting to piss me off.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Damn, the godap on amazon japan has just severely gone down in price too.


----------



## DrSheep

I can't even return mine to get a refund from Amazon as it is with V-moda (and currently missing.)  I paid $600 just under a month ago and now it is already at $200, and for that $400 can cover my DragonFly or even a new Verza.  I just ordered a second pair of the M-100 too...


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Damn, the godap on amazon japan has just severely gone down in price too.


 
   
  e-earphone was having a ridiculous sale today on the Go-DAPs too. Wish I took a picture of the prices (can't remember now) but I'm tempted to say that they were under Y10,000.


----------



## Craigster75

So if I buy Vamp for $200, what issues should I expect to have without a firmware upgrade?


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> So if I buy Vamp for $200, what issues should I expect to have without a firmware upgrade?


 

 I just purchased Vamp for $200 plus I had a 10% coupon, so the final cost was $180.  I would have preferred Verza, but this deal was too good to resist.  It looks like I will be holding onto my Iphone 4 for awhile.  Can't wait to try with my M-100.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> So if I buy Vamp for $200, what issues should I expect to have without a firmware upgrade?


 
  Nothing much.  Mine was hissing and the charge mode was on all the time so I sent it back for the update.  To be honest, the charging issue wasn't that big of a deal and it is totally worth it at $200 not to mention $180.  Have fun.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> e-earphone was having a ridiculous sale today on the Go-DAPs too. Wish I took a picture of the prices (can't remember now) but I'm tempted to say that they were under Y10,000.


 
  Yeah, must be even cheaper for the second hand used ones, they had a whole slew of them last time I was there. Any VAMPs there?


----------



## songmic

$200?? Man, now I feel like a complete fool for buying the VAMP at $650. Who would've thought the price would drop like this? I mean, VAMP was released only half a year ago and the price is now less than 1/3? Plus the hum issue, and the automatic charging issue (related to iOS6, so I've heard) is really bugging me that I hardly use my VAMP these days. If both issues are taken care of for the $200 VAMPs being sold in the market, I would rather buy them new and just throw out my $650 VAMP instead... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  One of the reasons I've bought the VAMP from V-MODA was because I could trust Val and V-MODA on their customer service, and most importantly, how they make customers feel special. I fell in love with V-MODA because of the way they dealt with M-80 and M-100 (both of which I own). However, for VAMP owners, I don't think V-MODA is doing any justice. And now that they'll be releasing the VAMP VERZA, my guess is that current VAMP owners, including faithful customers like me who actually bought it for $650, won't be getting anything out of it.
   
  I do remember reading one of Val's posts several months ago that VAMP customers will have a special offer to upgrade to VAMP VERZA or something like that in the future, so people don't have to worry about spending money now. Well, with my iPhone 4S becoming somewhat outdated, I'm starting to get worried. Considering the significant drop in the price of VAMP, I hope V-MODA abides by their policy and somehow make up for our loss by offering upgrades to VAMP VERZA for VAMP owners at a small extra cost, or by one-to-one exchange. Otherwise current VAMP owners will be left feeling completely deserted.
   
  Does Val have anything to say about this?


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





songmic said:


> $200?? Man, now I feel like a complete fool for buying the VAMP at $650. Who would've thought the price would drop like this? I mean, VAMP was released only half a year ago and the price is now less than 1/3? Plus the hum issue, and the automatic charging issue (related to iOS6, so I've heard) is really bugging me that I hardly use my VAMP these days. If both issues are taken care of for the $200 VAMPs being sold in the market, I would rather buy them new and just throw out my $650 VAMP instead...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have been on your side of things as an early adopter myself.  While I always found Vamp intriguing, I never felt it was worth anywhere near $650, particularly since it was practically obsolete when it came out.  However, for $180, I couldn't resist.  I was planning on buying the E12 for probably around the same price and Vamp offers significantly more at that price point, particularly since my Iphone 4 meets my needs.  I would think Verza will hold its value better as it is universal and won't be viewed as dated technology due to exclusive compatiblility with Iphone 4/4S.


----------



## gigtcj

Songmic, if you decide to throw out your vamp, I'd be happy to take it off your hands. I'll pay postage.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





songmic said:


> $200?? Man, now I feel like a complete fool for buying the VAMP at $650. Who would've thought the price would drop like this? I mean, VAMP was released only half a year ago and the price is now less than 1/3? Plus the hum issue, and the automatic charging issue (related to iOS6, so I've heard) is really bugging me that I hardly use my VAMP these days. If both issues are taken care of for the $200 VAMPs being sold in the market, I would rather buy them new and just throw out my $650 VAMP instead...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I am actually very temped to buy it again and just ignore the charging issue.  I really hope that V-moda tech support will be able to find and update my VAMP or it will be MIA and $600 out the window.


----------



## rablakli

200.... life sucks.
  I thought i was lucky when i pulled the trigger on 450...
   
  I still have to pay the tax importing it to Norway on 450....


----------



## CD23

Question, will the amp be able to "hook" onto our portable devices or will it be like other amps and be left seperate only connected by a wire?


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





cd23 said:


> Question, will the amp be able to "hook" onto our portable devices or will it be like other amps and be left seperate only connected by a wire?


 
  The Verza is a modded Go-DAP X, so rubber band?


----------



## CD23

I guess a rubber band would solve the problem:/


----------



## clairyvic

How is the hiss/background noise out of the m100?
   
  BTW what is the charging issue?


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Wait, so you're saying the VERZA is essentially a re-branded Go-DAP X with some slight tweaks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Now that I see the photos, they do look very similar in appearance....


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Wait, so you're saying the VERZA is essentially a re-branded Go-DAP X with some slight tweaks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  It make sense right?  The Go-DAP X itself it's not bad, but I have no doubt that V-moda will make it better.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Wait, so you're saying the VERZA is essentially a re-branded Go-DAP X with some slight tweaks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





drsheep said:


> It make sense right?  The Go-DAP X itself it's not bad, but I have no doubt that V-moda will make it better.


 

 My Vamp is a rebranded GoDAP which makes sense since V-Moda's forte is making headphones, not amps, and they can get a great head start by partnering with a quality amp manufacturer, then "V-Modatizing" them.  I was skeptical regarding noticeable differences in sound with portable amps.  Vamp is a game changer for me.  I actually prefer the Pure mode to the VQ as the latter boosts the treble too much for my taste.  With Pure mode, the EQ is perfection and I wouldn't change a thing, not even the bass.  Mids are also more forward and detailed.  Val wasn't kidding or overhyping when he mentioned how good of a synergy Vamp has with M-100.  The pairing of the two is giving me goosebumps.  Verza should do the same or more.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Woah that's interesting. All this time I thought the VAMP was something V-MODA made from scratch. >.>
  Maybe I'll have to give the VERZA a try when I get the money to do so...after the last few months my wallet has taken a major blow from purchasing so much audio gear (I bought some stuff for Christmas presents).


----------



## Craigster75

I just want to give a shout out to V-Moda's customer service.  I just purchased Vamp knowing it would likely need a firmware update done at their location which it does.  I contacted customer service and they are taking care of at no charge and paying shipping both ways.  Every interaction I have had with customer service regarding my M-100 and Vamp purchases has been extremely positive.  Rock on David!


----------



## awtryau89

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> I just want to give a shout out to V-Moda's customer service.  I just purchased Vamp knowing it would likely need a firmware update done at their location which it does.  I contacted customer service and they are taking care of at no charge and paying shipping both ways.  Every interaction I have had with customer service regarding my M-100 and Vamp purchases has been extremely positive.  Rock on David!


 
  I would say the same. I have a pair of LPs and they had a wire loose. They were old and out of warranty. David offered to have them fixed for free with shipping etc. I did it myself but still I was surprised by the offer. They are going out of their way for their customers.


----------



## clairyvic

So what is the firmware upgrade supposed to fix??


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





clairyvic said:


> So what is the firmware upgrade supposed to fix??


 

 Vamp provides two battery management options- run Vamp and run Vamp while charging Ipod.  Only the latter is working without the firmware update, so Vamp dies even though my Iphone has been charged by Vamp to 100%.  That option only gives me about two hours of use.
   
  EDIT:  I am shipping back to V-Moda for the firmware upgrade.  They are paying for shipping both ways.  However, I am devastated that I need to part with VAMP for a few weeks.  It is really incredible.


----------



## pabloaugustus

Bump I guess....
   
   
  Are you still selling the original VAMP or do you support android devices yet?
   
  Thanks,
   
  -Pablo
   
  p.s. one of the highlights of the reviews was that the MODA-100 is the best portable closed back not requiring an amp.  So why would you build an amp for it?


----------



## robble

Quote: 





pabloaugustus said:


> Bump I guess....
> 
> 
> Are you still selling the original VAMP or do you support android devices yet?
> ...


 
  Vamp Verza will support android devices and should be released shortly enough. As for the V-Moda M-100, it most certainly does not require an amp, but it scales well with an amp and supposedly pairs well with the Vamp, esp. the Verza because it was in development with the Verza at the same time.


----------



## clairyvic

How long does the firmware update take???


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





clairyvic said:


> How long does the firmware update take???


 
  They got mine on the 6th and I will be getting it back tomorrow on the 24th...


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> They got mine on the 6th and I will be getting it back tomorrow on the 24th...


 

 Ouch!  With the holiday, it sounds like it will be about three agonizing weeks for me to get mine back.


----------



## clairyvic

Do all of them have the charging issue? I hope mine doesn't.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





clairyvic said:


> Do all of them have the charging issue? I hope mine doesn't.


 

 I believe any purchased through Amazon will have the charging issue as they were likely shipped to Amazon before the firmware upgrade was available.


----------



## DrSheep

Just got my VAMP back after 20 days, and after finish charging I will test it again with my M-100.  The odd thing is that I think V-moda just give me a new one, as I noticed a minor scratch is gone and my volume knob is a lot more lose.  We will see.


----------



## Towwers

subscribed


----------



## Speakerphile

Does the firmware update fix the background static?


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> Does the firmware update fix the background static?


 

 When do you pick up background static? I sometimes hear a little when I first turn Vamp on, but not otherwise.  I still pick this up after the firmware upgrade.  The only real change I notice with the upgrade is being able to use the Vamp only power option without charging my phone so that Vamp stays powered much longer.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> When do you pick up background static? I sometimes hear a little when I first turn Vamp on, but not otherwise.  I still pick this up after the firmware upgrade.  The only real change I notice with the upgrade is being able to use the Vamp only power option without charging my phone so that Vamp stays powered much longer.


 
   
  No issues with the charging.  They must have updated firmware already.  Seems as though it presents whenever the radio is being used either cellular data or Wi-Fi.  If I turn on airplane mode it goes away.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> Does the firmware update fix the background static?


 
  I don't know, as this whole deal pissed me off.  Basically I sent my unit in for 3 weeks while V-moda did nothing (and made me miss that $400 discount from Amazon during Chrismas), then they mail me a new unit back with out the firmware update.  So now I just say screw it and keeping mine as is.  Nothing was solved, and my new unit still has that hiss in the background but it is not too bad.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> I don't know, as this whole deal pissed me off.  Basically I sent my unit in for 3 weeks while V-moda did nothing (and made me miss that $400 discount from Amazon during Chrismas), then they mail me a new unit back with out the firmware update.  So now I just say screw it and keeping mine as is.  Nothing was solved, and my new unit still has that hiss in the background but it is not too bad.


 

 I'm sorry to hear about your experience.  I actually received the same one back within days of them receiving and noticed the charge only working now.  I know it is the same unit because I wrote down the serial # before shipping after I read your earlier post.  I am looking forward to Val's promised special Verza discount for Vamp owners.


----------



## DrSheep

Yeah they were too busy with the M-100 launch so that was understandable.  BTW, I just got another pair of M-100 in shadow with a new red shield with the Nu Gundam Alpha logo, and it turns out to be awesome.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> I don't know, as this whole deal pissed me off.  Basically I sent my unit in for 3 weeks while V-moda did nothing (and made me miss that $400 discount from Amazon during Chrismas), then they mail me a new unit back with out the firmware update.  So now I just say screw it and keeping mine as is.  Nothing was solved, and my new unit still has that hiss in the background but it is not too bad.


 
   
  V-Moda seems quite dedicated to customer service.  Maybe try giving them a call and explaining the situation.  At least give them a chance to make it right. Out of curiosity, how did they make you miss a $400 discount from Amazon?


----------



## DrSheep

I got my VAMP in Late Nov. for $600, then Amazon dropped the price to $200, but I can't return mine to Amazon as it was with V-moda.  It took V-moda over 3 weeks to get my VAMP back so I missed my 30 day return window.  I might try to get the update later again after the Verza is out.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> I got my VAMP in Late Nov. for $600, then Amazon dropped the price to $200, but I can't return mine to Amazon as it was with V-moda.  It took V-moda over 3 weeks to get my VAMP back so I missed my 30 day return window.  I might try to get the update later again after the Verza is out.


 
   
  Amazon wouldn't give you a price match without returning the product to them?


----------



## DrSheep

I don't think so.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> I don't think so.


 
   
  That doesn't really make any sense.  Did you try to call them?


----------



## DrSheep

No but it is moot point now.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> No but it is moot point now.


 
  Not really.  You are calling out your disappointment in V-Moda because of something that isn't their fault.  I mean, yes they made you send your Vamp in for a firmware update, but all you had to do to get Amazon to credit you the better price was call them.  Not trying to be rude here, but I don't think it's fair to put this on V-Moda.


----------



## 10DeeQ

hi is there any place now that i can buy the vamp with that big discount ?
 or was it like just limited time offer ?
 thakn you


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





10deeq said:


> hi is there any place now that i can buy the vamp with that big discount ?
> or was it like just limited time offer ?
> thakn you


 
  It was just a one time deal for Christmas, but you can still get it from Amazon for $450-$550.


----------



## clairyvic

Question. The gain/reset buttons are "inside" the amp so I have to take a pin and stick it in and change them. Is that how its supposed to be. And do I leave the reset switch "on"?


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





clairyvic said:


> Question. The gain/reset buttons are "inside" the amp so I have to take a pin and stick it in and change them. Is that how its supposed to be. And do I leave the reset switch "on"?


 

 Yes, I would use the pin carefully.  I used a safety pin to set high gain.  I leave reset off and have not yet needed to reset due to a lockup or malfunction.


----------



## clairyvic

Cool, thanks.


----------



## AnakChan

Not too sure how Val prefers this thread to develop in light of the new Verza coming out soon, personally IMHO it warrants a new thread of its own.

I've not seen nor touched the latest iteration of the Verza but from the little info in getting, it is quite a little beast on it's own. Trying to have a Go-DAP X as a base for comparing & contrast doesn't appear to be a logical step anymore & that the Verza is a product in its own right.

I must say it's intrigued me somewhat.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Not too sure how Val prefers this thread to develop in light of the new Verza coming out soon, personally IMHO it warrants a new thread of its own.
> 
> I've not seen nor touched the latest iteration of the Verza but from the little info in getting, it is quite a little beast on it's own. Trying to have a Go-DAP X as a base for comparing & contrast doesn't appear to be a logical step anymore & that the Verza is a product in its own right.
> 
> I must say it's intrigued me somewhat.


 

 Good suggestion to start a new thread.  To get an idea on power, how many millwatts is your Go-DAPX?  How would one direct connect Go-DAP X to Iphone 5?  I wonder if Verza will include a lightning adapter.  So many questions and Val has been so quiet.  He must be taking the advice of his new marketing person!


----------



## smcginni

DrSheep, sorry I've joined this thread late, but I've got a couple of suggestions...

I bought some TF10s a while back and they came with an airline attenuator. I think it's about -20dB. It works very well and would be worth considering. They used to sell it separately for about $20. If you can't find it through Logitech, pm me - I have an extra.

Secondly, there are a number of eq type apps (Equalizer is a good one) that not only eq, but also have a preamp gain adjustment. Eq or to, you could just set up a gain adjustment to lower the "system" volume as much as possible.

Lastly, have you checked the iPhone system settings for the volume limiter? I'm not sure if it would do the same or not, but it'd be worth a try.

Best wishes.

Oh, and just to breed some jealousy, I'm in this thread because I landed one of the amazon specials. It was a pain to do the firmware (well, relatively), but I got it back on Saturday and my HE-500 arrived on Friday. I love this Vamp! I have an iBasso D4 with OPA1612 and this one still has punchier bass, more power, and wider soundstage. The VQ mode works well with the 500 to give it a little more sparkle...


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





smcginni said:


> DrSheep, sorry I've joined this thread late, but I've got a couple of suggestions...
> 
> I bought some TF10s a while back and they came with an airline attenuator. I think it's about -20dB. It works very well and would be worth considering. They used to sell it separately for about $20. If you can't find it through Logitech, pm me - I have an extra.
> 
> ...


 

 I like the option of VQ as well.  I don't use it all the time, but is it excellent for select music.  The only way Vamp could be better (aside from using while charging) is with a bit more power and a bass boost.  Hopefully, Verza addresses both of those issue.  However, the one thing Vamp does that no other portable amp in the world does (except for the sonically inferior Ifuzen) is attach to the Iphone 4 to make it one piece.  The convenience of this has turned out to be on of the biggest selling points.  It will be interesting to see if, aside from the universal Verza, if Venturecraft will produce an Iphone 5 version, or perhaps one with a removable phone adaptable bracket that can be upgraded when phones change size or difference models for different phones to make the semi-custom design more future proofed.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> How would one direct connect Go-DAP X to Iphone 5?


 
   
  This is my setting to connect Go-Dap X to iDevices that come with lightning. It's from VentureCraft. USB to micro USB+lightning adaptor.


----------



## ariesq

mtthefirst said:


> This is my setting to connect Go-Dap X to iDevices that come with lightning. It's from VentureCraft. USB to micro USB+lightning adaptor.




Does venture craft include that micro USB to lightning adapter with the Go DAP X? If not, how much extra do they charge? Do you notice a huge increase in sound quality compared to only the iPhone 5? 

Thanks


----------



## DrSheep

I really do think that V-moda relies on the original design too much for the VAMP and Verza too much.  Think about it, the VAMP case for the iPhone is basically one molded plastic screwed into the backing, so it will make sense to have it design to be removable and sell additional molded cases for other iPods.  As far as the VC USB cable, I have a feeling that it is just a micro USB cable with the Apple Lightning adapter sink wrap into it.  If I am right then I blame Apple for this, as they added an ID chip to the Lightning design just to make 3rd party cable extra difficult to design.
   
  @[size=18.399999618530273px]smcginni[/size], thank you for your concert, but I think you were confusing me with someone else.  But again my VAMP is still hissing and I am afraid that V-moda will screw it up again on my RMA.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> I really do think that V-moda relies on the original design too much for the VAMP and Verza too much.  Think about it, the VAMP case for the iPhone is basically one molded plastic screwed into the backing, so it will make sense to have it design to be removable and sell additional molded cases for other iPods.  As far as the VC USB cable, I have a feeling that it is just a micro USB cable with the Apple Lightning adapter sink wrap into it.  If I am right then I blame Apple for this, as they added an ID chip to the Lightning design just to make 3rd party cable extra difficult to design.
> 
> @[size=18.399999618530273px]smcginni[/size], thank you for your concert, but I think you were confusing me with someone else.  But again my VAMP is still hissing and I am afraid that V-moda will screw it up again on my RMA.


 
   
   
  I got the same impression on the lightning adapters.  Not really sure why Apple is dragging their feet here.  You would think they would be happy to start collecting mfi checks.  It really just slows adoption of the new lightning devices.  Admittedly, not by a measurable amount, but why do anything that might slow sales?
   
  What would be really nice is if I could convert the VAMP to work with a classic once I switch to iPhone 5.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> I really do think that V-moda relies on the original design too much for the VAMP and Verza too much.  Think about it, the VAMP case for the iPhone is basically one molded plastic screwed into the backing, so it will make sense to have it design to be removable and sell additional molded cases for other iPods.  As far as the VC USB cable, I have a feeling that it is just a micro USB cable with the Apple Lightning adapter sink wrap into it.  If I am right then I blame Apple for this, as they added an ID chip to the Lightning design just to make 3rd party cable extra difficult to design.
> 
> @[size=18.399999618530273px]smcginni[/size], thank you for your concert, but I think you were confusing me with someone else.  But again my VAMP is still hissing and I am afraid that V-moda will screw it up again on my RMA.


 
   
  I don't know if you've gotten your VAmp back, but actually the electronics are at the back of the case and the aluminium shell screwed on instead. Of course we could be critical on how that's not very forward thinking however the design isn't V-Moda's (hope I'm not saying anything wrong here but I think it's quite common knowledge the VAmp is Go-DAP 4.0 based).  I've actually talked to the VentureCraft folks 14 months back when the iPhone went from 4 to 4S and a mini change but the 4.0 was already in full prod. My thoughts on the modular case can be found here :-
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/533084/venturecraft-go-dap-gd-04-for-iphone-4/45#post_7995394
   
  The Verza is a different story. That's for V-Moda to elaborate.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





ariesq said:


> Does venture craft include that micro USB to lightning adapter with the Go DAP X? If not, how much extra do they charge? Do you notice a huge increase in sound quality compared to only the iPhone 5?
> 
> Thanks


 
   
  My Go-Dap X is pre mass production model. I have to ship it back to VentureCraft twice for firmware update. It came with 30-pin Dock to USB. I bought this cable later after I got new ipod touch about 5000 yen (56 USD).
   
  Comparing between listen from ipod touch and Go-Dap X, I can notice improvement in sound quality right away. The details in bass and high are much better with Go-Dap X but I think it also depend on what headphone you used too. My Fitear ToGo334 is already giving superb sound quality even directly from ipod touch. The improvement to me is noticeably but not a huge improvement.


----------



## DrSheep

"My" VAMP is back, but V-moda basically got my old one and let it sit for 3 week, then decided to ship me a new one without the firmware update.


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I don't know if you've gotten your VAmp back, but actually the electronics are at the back of the case and the aluminium shell screwed on instead. Of course we could be critical on how that's not very forward thinking however the design isn't V-Moda's (hope I'm not saying anything wrong here but I think it's quite common knowledge the VAmp is Go-DAP 4.0 based).  I've actually talked to the VentureCraft folks 14 months back when the iPhone went from 4 to 4S and a mini change but the 4.0 was already in full prod. My thoughts on the modular case can be found here :-
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/533084/venturecraft-go-dap-gd-04-for-iphone-4/45#post_7995394
> 
> The Verza is a different story. That's for V-Moda to elaborate.


 
  I remember - I was the one that made a huge fuss about it.
   
  Off topic: Mmm i think it was you or Anaxlis that couldn't believe that i thought the D7000 had more recessed mids and more treble then the D2000. Well i figured why, the previous owner stuffed foam rings between the pad and the plate that the pads use to attach to the housing, basically increasing soundstage, and butchering the frequency response - problem solved now. 
  Quote: 





drsheep said:


> "My" VAMP is back, but V-moda basically got my old one and let it sit for 3 week, then decided to ship me a new one without the firmware update.


 
  You know I quite like v-moda but they need to get there **** together. this is the third incident of screwy after sales/sales  service, and I haven't exactly been looking.
   
  First: with my M100 I didn't get the faders I bought, but I did get an extra set of shields I cancelled from the order?
  Second: my friend didn't get his engraved shields when he bought his M100, they sent them unengraved. 
  third yours.
   
  seriously. Time to catch a bit of a wake up. And I actually like V-moda....


----------



## DrSheep

I rather get an extra set of shields instead of the faders, but I do agree that their service has been off a bit lately.


----------



## WiR3D

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> I rather get an extra set of shields instead of the faders, but I do agree that their service has been off a bit lately.


 
  I bought 3 sets of customs.... dont need a forth


----------



## rablakli

I Dont hear any difference in iPhone 4s and vamp (any eq setting).
Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





rablakli said:


> I Dont hear any difference in iPhone 4s and vamp (any eq setting).
> Has anyone else experienced this?


 
   
  !? Definitely not. What headphones are you using? What kind of music are you listening to? What's the quality of the rip of the music you're listening to?


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





rablakli said:


> I Dont hear any difference in iPhone 4s and vamp (any eq setting).
> Has anyone else experienced this?


 
   
  Quote: 





anakchan said:


> !? Definitely not. What headphones are you using? What kind of music are you listening to? What's the quality of the rip of the music you're listening to?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *rablakli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I Dont hear any difference in iPhone 4s and vamp (any eq setting).
> *Has anyone else experienced this?*
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





craigster75 said:


>


 
   
  !!


----------



## rablakli

I use cosmic ears HY3.
All my music is in apple lossless.
I don't hear any difference between red or green setting on the vamp eq. 
Or any difference on iPhone 4S and vamp.
I listen to rock, blues, pop and so on..
Does this have anything to do with the software upgrade on the vamp...?
Meaning that I need the oppgrade?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





rablakli said:


> I use cosmic ears HY3.
> All my music is in apple lossless.
> I don't hear any difference between red or green setting on the vamp eq.
> Or any difference on iPhone 4S and vamp.
> ...


 
   
  I'm not familiar with the Cosmic Ears HY3 (found on the web but no idea what it's like). You should be hearing a difference the red vs. green & 4S vs. VAmp. Don't know what to say. Maybe try a few other types of music just to be sure? Something like classical? I know for jazz and bossanova I can hear a difference.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





rablakli said:


> I use cosmic ears HY3.
> All my music is in apple lossless.
> I don't hear any difference between red or green setting on the vamp eq.
> Or any difference on iPhone 4S and vamp.
> ...


 

 With green (VQ) the highs are noticeably more forward.  Vamp vs. 4S, I can drive to higher volume, mids are much more detailed, bass is fuller with more presence.


----------



## Craigster75

When using Vamp with a 32 ohm headphone, is low gain optimal?  I thought high gain would give me more volume, but I think the sound might be better in low gain?  Would that make sense?  I'm more of a headphone guy than an amp guy, so any insight is appreciated.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> When using Vamp with a 32 ohm headphone, is low gain optimal?  I thought high gain would give me more volume, but I think the sound might be better in low gain?  Would that make sense?  I'm more of a headphone guy than an amp guy, so any insight is appreciated.


 
  If you increase the gain, you're amplifying your signal more. For an efficient sensitive headphone like the M-100, you would probably hear extra noise introduced into the end signal. It would be louder though.
  High gain is typically used to headphones that need more volume output.
   
  This is all from what I understand about amps and gain. Low gain is usually a desirable trait for sensitive, low impedance headphones.


----------



## Craigster75

I am waiting on the answer to two questions before deciding on my next portable amp:
   
  1. What are the amp power specs for Verza?
   
  2. How will Val address his promise of special Verza pricing for current Vamp owners?
   
  If the answer to question #1 is the same or less than Vamp, the answer to question #2 won't be an issue for me because I will need to look at a higher-powered option.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> I am waiting on the answer to two questions before deciding on my next portable amp:
> 
> 1. What are the amp power specs for Verza?
> 
> ...


 
  There was a poster that I translated that has the power spec in this trend, too bad I am too lazy to look it up now...


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> I am waiting on the answer to two questions before deciding on my next portable amp:
> 
> 1. What are the amp power specs for Verza?
> 
> ...


 
   
  The Vamp was quite powerful, as portable amps go.  If it was not powerful enough, I'm not sure you'll really have many options.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> The Vamp was quite powerful, as portable amps go.  If it was not powerful enough, I'm not sure you'll really have many options.


 

 FiiO E12
  Centrance M8
  JDS Labs C5
   
  Various features and prices, but all viable options with more power.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> FiiO E12
> Centrance M8
> JDS Labs C5
> 
> Various features and prices, but all viable options with more power.


 
   
  Touche.  I guess I haven't been staying up to date on the new portables.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> Touche.  I guess I haven't been staying up to date on the new portables.


 

 I forgot the Sony PHA-1


----------



## rablakli

After using the vamp some more I now notice that the vamp charges my iPhone in both settings.
I have installed the software update that apple made and I can't say if the vamp charged the iPhone in both settings before that.
However I think it did....

Maybe I should contact v moda and ask for a new vamp, living in Norway I can't say I would like to import a new one.....


----------



## AnakChan

rablakli said:


> After using the vamp some more I now notice that the vamp charges my iPhone in both settings.
> I have installed the software update that apple made and I can't say if the vamp charged the iPhone in both settings before that.
> However I think it did....
> 
> Maybe I should contact v moda and ask for a new vamp, living in Norway I can't say I would like to import a new one.....



Send it back to V-moda for firmware upgrade. Old VAmp firmware version charges regardless of setting with iOS 6.x.


----------



## songmic

Any words on the Verza yet? Also, will Val and V-MODA keep their promise about the special offer for previous VAMP owners like us? We don't want to be left out...


----------



## AnakChan

He put a pix of receiving the Verzas from Asia :-
   
  (sorry Val, took it from your FB/Twitter).


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





songmic said:


> Any words on the Verza yet? Also, will Val and V-MODA keep their promise about the special offer for previous VAMP owners like us? We don't want to be left out...


 

 These are two key unanswered questions.  I am experiencing deja vu with the Verza launch from my experience with the M-100 launch.  I suppose there are legitimate reasons for the delays, but the last we heard Verza was coming out around the holidays.  There are now many more choices- Centrance M8, Sony,  FiiO E12, upcoming JDS C5 (CEO has provided launch info) all at a variety of different price points, features and portability.  IMO, Vamp was underpowered for the price, so I hope Verza is beefed up.  I am very pleased with the SQ of Vamp overall, so my interest level is high on Verza as long as promised special pricing is offered for Vamp owners who deserve to be reward for their loyalty and leap of faith, plus it's good business.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> These are two key unanswered questions.  I am experiencing deja vu with the Verza launch from my experience with the M-100 launch.  I suppose there are legitimate reasons for the delays, but the last we heard Verza was coming out around the holidays.  There are now many more choices- Centrance M8, Sony,  FiiO E12, upcoming JDS C5 (CEO has provided launch info) all at a variety of different price points, features and portability.  IMO, Vamp was underpowered for the price, so I hope Verza is beefed up.  I am very pleased with the SQ of Vamp overall, so my interest level is high on Verza as long as promised special pricing is offered for Vamp owners who deserve to be reward for their loyalty and leap of faith, plus it's good business.


 
   
  Such is the life of most consumer electronics.  It is the negative side of being made aware of products that are in the design pipeline.  There are almost always delays, just the nature of the business.


----------



## Allucid

valkolton said:


> [COLOR=6666CC]Quote:[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=6666CC]Originally Posted by *our martin*[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=6666CC]If it was me and i brought the vamp out and the iphone 5 is a bit bigger and won't fit in the case, i would just do my own music player..Even if v-moda brought something out to go with their earbuds for the gym,it would put them in peoples homes like apple and sanza![/COLOR]
> ...




The Price! I was hyped for the VERZA, then I saw the price and then went back looking at my two pairs of custom LP2s, my Fiio E17, and my iPod Touch 5g 64GB and thought: I could of bought the VERZA.

If the VERZA was $100-$250, and it lived up to the V-MODA quality, which it will live up to, as it always does, I would snap one up like an alligator.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





allucid said:


> The Price! I was hyped for the VERZA, then I saw the price and then went back looking at my two pairs of custom LP2s, my Fiio E17, and my iPod Touch 5g 64GB and thought: I could of bought the VERZA.
> 
> If the VERZA was $100-$250, and it lived up to the V-MODA quality, which it will live up to, as it always does, I would snap one up like an alligator.


 

 Thank you for digging up the upgrade promise.  We will see what "compelling" means and if the upgrade from Vamp would be $100 to $250.  I agree if it is more than that I will stick with Vamp.


----------



## Allucid

craigster75 said:


> allucid said:
> 
> 
> > The Price! I was hyped for the VERZA, then I saw the price and then went back looking at my two pairs of custom LP2s, my Fiio E17, and my iPod Touch 5g 64GB and thought: I could of bought the VERZA.
> ...



I was suggesting the actual price of the VERZA; not the upgrade promise. You may of quoted the wrong post.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





allucid said:


> I was suggesting the actual price of the VERZA; not the upgrade promise. You may of quoted the wrong post.


 

 Respectfully, I think that is a completely unrealistic expectation and it will probably retail for over $500 which is in line with others that have built-in DAC with Apple compatibility.  However, there are plenty of portable amp-only options in that price range.


----------



## Allucid

craigster75 said:


> allucid said:
> 
> 
> > I was suggesting the actual price of the VERZA; not the upgrade promise. You may of quoted the wrong post.
> ...



Not many with lightning cable DAC. You need apple licensing to get the authentication chips to make the lightning cable, else it won't work.


----------



## Craigster75

I have been researching and considering all of the pros and cons of the new amp releases. Verza looks like it wins vs. other Apple compatible amp/DAC combos regarding portability and even price, especially when factoring in the Vamp upgrade.  Bass boost is another positive.  Looks are great.  The big question mark for me is power.  A $500 portable amp should have more than "enough" power to reach good listening levels with low impedance headphones.  I prefer to not strain my amp near full volume when I am in the mood for high volume listening and hope Verza comes in at least 250 mw/channel when it is released.


----------



## kyuuketsuki

Verza looks to be amazing. I can't wait for its release! This will probably be my first portable amp purchase. I'll be likely using it with my smartphone.


----------



## songmic

It looks like VERZA is finally officially released. MSRP is $600. The question is, what's going to happen to us now?
   
  If I recall correctly, last year when V-MODA first released the original VAMP, Val reassured us (many of whom were questioning if VAMP is future-proof) by saying that VAMP owners will get special upgrade offers for VERZA if it becomes available in the future. Well, that future has finally come.
   
  I've been really eyeing the VERZA for months, but now that it's finally out, I'm kinda worried whether Val will keep the end of his bargain. Instead of buying a new VERZA for $600 just like everyone else and tossing away our old VAMP, what if we could return VAMP and have it upgraded to VERZA at extra cost?
   
  Of course, from my experience, no one here in Head-Fi cares more about customer service and satisfaction than Val does. I hope he won't disappoint us this time.


----------



## DrSheep

Very true, and I hope that the VERZA will not have firmware issues with the iPhone 4/4S like my VAMP.  I just put my order in and we will see.  Maybe I will get an discount later since now I have both?


----------



## songmic

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Very true, and I hope that the VERZA will not have firmware issues with the iPhone 4/4S like my VAMP.  I just put my order in and we will see.  Maybe I will get an discount later since now I have both?


 
   
  I'm not putting any orders until Val or V-MODA confirms discount or upgrade offer or whatever. I'm in no hurry yet, so I'll wait and see.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





songmic said:


> I'm not putting any orders until Val or V-MODA confirms discount or upgrade offer or whatever. I'm in no hurry yet, so I'll wait and see.


 

 +1 I would be shocked and highly disappointed if Val didn't show his appreciation to those of us who put faith in his groundbreaking products.  I would feel better if V-Moda customer service didn't tell me they knew nothing about a Vamp upgrade program and to ask Val......
   
  Ultimately, I am confident Val will do right by us.


----------



## kessomatt

[size=10.0pt]Can anyone tell me how the volume control works with the vamp?  When connected are you still able to control the volume from the phone or does it completely go to the vamp?  With an EQ music app like Equalizer or Sonicmax do the EQ controls still work?  [/size]


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> [size=10.0pt]Can anyone tell me how the volume control works with the vamp?  When connected are you still able to control the volume from the phone or does it completely go to the vamp?  With an EQ music app like Equalizer or Sonicmax do the EQ controls still work?  [/size]


 
  If you have the VAMP on and have your phones plugged into the VAMP's port, then the volume can only be controlled by the VAMP (volume on iPhone does nothing).  However, no matter whether the VAMP is on or off, if you plugged your phones back to the iPhone 4/4S port, then the iPhone regain control of the volume.  I just tested my VAMP with SonicMax Pro, and the volume works no matter what port you use or mode the VAMP is in.  I don't use SonicMax anymore as the VAMP does a better job on the sound for me.


----------



## kessomatt

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> If you have the VAMP on and have your phones plugged into the VAMP's port, then the volume can only be controlled by the VAMP (volume on iPhone does nothing).  However, no matter whether the VAMP is on or off, if you plugged your phones back to the iPhone 4/4S port, then the iPhone regain control of the volume.  I just tested my VAMP with SonicMax Pro, and the volume works no matter what port you use or mode the VAMP is in.  I don't use SonicMax anymore as the VAMP does a better job on the sound for me.


 
  So I assume the eq controls work also on Sonicmax correct?  That's odd that you can control the volume from the non stock app.  If you turn the volume all the way down in sonicmax would that be considered neutral or do you have to leave it at the halfway point?


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> So I assume the eq controls work also on Sonicmax correct?  That's odd that you can control the volume from the non stock app.  If you turn the volume all the way down in sonicmax would that be considered neutral or do you have to leave it at the halfway point?


 
  Not quite sure but I have mine at a quarter.  The only neutral sound I found with the app is with BBE off.  My default iPhone music volume is a hair less than half and my VAMP at 30-40%.


----------



## DrSheep

Ok I didn't even know I got my VERZA until now, and from order to my place only took three and a half days!  Here my quick unboxing of the white/orange version, but review will have to wait as the battery is completely dead.
   
  Box of VAMP and VERZA
   

  Open box
   

  QuiqCard removed
   

  Content
   

  VERZA in pearl white and metallic orange
   

  Back of QuiqCard for settings
   

  Over all the VERZA is slightly bigger than the VAMP but only about 3/5 as thick.  The gray "X" part is of semi-soft plastic like the black part from the VAMP.


----------



## DrSheep

Ok I charged my VERZA and here is my first test drive of it with my iPod Touch 5th Gen with the M-100.  All I have to say is WOW, if the iPhone 4/4S with VAMP was great, than this new VERZA just takes the M-100 to a whole new level.  Listening to AKB48's "1830m" with the VERZA at 1/3 volume gives a much stronger base than normal, with the highs and mids remain quite clear.  EQ mode bring the sounds even more base, and EQ + 3D is just too much for me.  As of now I do prefer the sound of my old VAMP as it is more even sounding, however, the overall package and everything else the VERZA trumps the VAMP.  If I have to pick I think I would like the VERZA better, and given time I might grow custom to its sound.  Note that I definitely like the volume control on the VERZA better, as it is more solid (my VAMP's knob is a bit loose) AND you can turn your VERZA completely off with it without touching the toggle controls.  It will be my perfect setup if Val and V-MODA release more Metallo cases so I can retire those (given very nice) rubber bands.  Releasing a 90 degree angled cable for Apple Lightning connection, like what VentureCraft did, would be great too (naturally since the VERZA was derived from the GO-DAP X).
   
  Test Setup


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Ok I charged my VERZA and here is my first test drive of it with my iPod Touch 5th Gen with the M-100.  All I have to say is WOW, if the iPhone 4/4S with VAMP was great, than this new VERZA just takes the M-100 to a whole new level.  Listening to AKB48's "1830m" with the VERZA at 1/3 volume gives a much stronger base than normal, with the highs and mids remain quite clear.  EQ mode bring the sounds even more base, and EQ + 3D is just too much for me.  As of now I do prefer the sound of my old VAMP as it is more even sounding, however, the overall package and everything else the VERZA trumps the VAMP.  If I have to pick I think I would like the VERZA better, and given time I might grow custom to its sound.  Note that I definitely like the volume control on the VERZA better, as it is more solid (my VAMP's knob is a bit loose) AND you can turn your VERZA completely off with it without touching the toggle controls.  It will be my perfect setup if Val and V-MODA release more Metallo cases so I can retire those (given very nice) rubber bands.  Releasing a 90 degree angled cable for Apple Lightning connection, like what VentureCraft did, would be great too (naturally since the VERZA was derived from the GO-DAP X).
> 
> Test Setup


 
   
  I'm confused with your setup. That's an iPhone 5 with a Lightning to 30-pin adapter? Then you're using the old 30-pin to USB cable? I thought those Lighting to 30-pin adapters have a Wolfson DAC in them?
   
  P.S. I think your post is more appropriate in the VERZA thread instead ?


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I'm confused with your setup. That's an iPhone 5 with a Lightning to 30-pin adapter? Then you're using the old 30-pin to USB cable? I thought those Lighting to 30-pin adapters have a Wolfson DAC in them?
> 
> P.S. I think your post is more appropriate in the VERZA thread instead ?


 
  Sorry wrong trend, but it is a iPod Touch 5th Gen and NOT a iPhone 5.  However it does use the new 9 pin Lightning.  I doubt that the adapter itself has a DAC in them, but I do know it has some kind of ID chip which makes 3rd party cables and adapters difficult to make.  I will post this to the VERZA trend.


----------



## shotgunshane

The lightning to 30 pin adapter is confirmed to have a wolfson dac. It also supports digital out bypassing said dac if the connected device is apple certified. Or you could have DHC mod a regular lightning cable to be as small as you need and skip the bulk of the 30 pin adapter being in the middle.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote:

   


drsheep said:


> Sorry wrong trend, but it is a iPod Touch 5th Gen and NOT a iPhone 5.  However it does use the new 9 pin Lightning.  I doubt that the adapter itself has a DAC in them, but I do know it has some kind of ID chip which makes 3rd party cables and adapters difficult to make.  I will post this to the VERZA trend.


 
   
   
   
  It does. It uses a Wolfson 8533 DAC :-
   
  http://www.chipworks.com/blog/recentteardowns/2012/10/18/inside-the-apple-lightning-to-30-pin-adapter/
   
    Quote:


shotgunshane said:


> The lightning to 30 pin adapter is confirmed to have a wolfson dac. It also supports digital out bypassing said dac if the connected device is apple certified. Or you could have DHC mod a regular lightning cable to be as small as you need and skip the bulk of the 30 pin adapter being in the middle.


 
   

   
  That's interesting. So the lighting to 30-pin is somewhat more versatile in that you could choose between analogue lineout or digital. Kinda weird using it for digital though 'cos you're bypassing the iDevice's Cirrus Logic, and the adapter's Wolfson 8533. But good to know that you could if you wanted to.
   
  I thought digital out had only one option with the Lighting->microUSB adapter only.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> The lightning to 30 pin adapter is confirmed to have a wolfson dac. It also supports digital out bypassing said dac if the connected device is apple certified. Or you could have DHC mod a regular lightning cable to be as small as you need and skip the bulk of the 30 pin adapter being in the middle.


 
  Thanks and I just learn something new.  I did another quick test of the VERZA with my iPhone 4S and found it sounding the same compare to my iPod Touch 5th Gen, so I guess you are right that the adapter is bypassing the Wolfson or else they would have sounded different.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> It does. It uses a Wolfson 8533 DAC :-
> 
> http://www.chipworks.com/blog/recentteardowns/2012/10/18/inside-the-apple-lightning-to-30-pin-adapter/
> 
> ...


 
  Actually the 30 pin adapter came out first and the 9 pin to micro USB later.  I would definitely get the micro USB adapter when I get around to it, as I can use the 90 degree cable from the VERZA with it and make my setup sticking out less on the bottom.  Of course ideally V-MODA will just make and sell us such cable for more profit and happy customers.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> The lightning to 30 pin adapter is confirmed to have a wolfson dac. It also supports digital out bypassing said dac if the connected device is apple certified.


 
  Ooh, didnt know you could skip the adapter with an apple certified device.
   
  Dr Sheep, can you do a biit more Ear testing with the different configarations, please.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Ooh, didnt know you could skip the adapter with an apple certified device.
> 
> Dr Sheep, can you do a biit more Ear testing with the different configarations, please.


 
  Sure, but what kind of config you would like to see?  Source wise I have the iPhone 4S, iPod Touch 5th Gen, and the Zune HD, and as promised I will need to test it with and with out the adapter.  I guess I can do another one with the computer against the DragonFly too.  Too bad I don't have anything else like a Cowon Z2 or X9 or even an iPhone 5, so my tests could be a bit one sided since the 4S and 5th uses the same chipset.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Sure, but what kind of config you would like to see?  Source wise I have the iPhone 4S, iPod Touch 5th Gen, and the Zune HD, and as promised I will need to test it with and with out the adapter.  I guess I can do another one with the computer against the DragonFly too.  Too bad I don't have anything else like a Cowon Z2 or X9 or even an iPhone 5, so my tests could be a bit one sided since the 4S and 5th uses the same chipset.


 
  Iphone 4s, -ipod touch 5th gen. with and without adapter.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Iphone 4s, -ipod touch 5th gen. with and without adapter.


 
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/655315/v-moda-vamp-verza-metallo-discussion-feedback-reviews-pics-crowdsourcing-ideas/210#post_9270737
   
  Done.


----------



## jazzman7

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> That's interesting. So the lighting to 30-pin is somewhat more versatile in that you could choose between analogue lineout or digital. Kinda weird using it for digital though 'cos you're bypassing the iDevice's Cirrus Logic, and the adapter's Wolfson 8533. But good to know that you could if you wanted to.


 
   
  And if you connect to the VERZA, you use one of its two DACs in this setup -- the Burr-Brown (I think), leaving the AKM idle.  Four DACs housed in a single portable rig; that must be some sort of record.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





jazzman7 said:


> And if you connect to the VERZA, you use one of its two DACs in this setup -- the Burr-Brown (I think), leaving the AKM idle.  Four DACs housed in a single portable rig; that must be some sort of record.


 
   
  I'm gonna port this over to the VERZA thread. Hang in there...
   
   
  Edit: Done: http://www.head-fi.org/t/655315/v-moda-vamp-verza-metallo-discussion-feedback-reviews-pics-crowdsourcing-ideas/255#post_9274855


----------



## Craigster75

While the original Vamp is yesterday's news at this point, I would like to share something I think is interesting that I shared with V-Moda yesterday.
   
  Last month, I sent Vamp back to V-Moda to have the volume output evaluated since it didn't seem to go any louder than my Iphone.  I also recently purchased Verza and noticed that I would only listen around half volume, yet Vamp has a higher power rating through the Iphone (150mw vs. 130mw). Many here expressed concern I would be blowing out my eardrum listening at max volume, so I was hoping that V-Moda would check that out and sent my Vamp to V-Moda for evaluation.  Vamp was returned to me a few weeks later, with no note and no improvement in sound, so I assumed they concluded there was nothing wrong with it and went back to enjoying my Verza.
   
  A week later, the volume knob breaks off my Vamp!  Rather than a metal connector, it is thin plastic.  This actually turned out to be the best thing that could have happened regarding my Vamp.  I sent the unit back to V-Moda and in keeping up with their overall excellent customer service, they sent me a new replacement Vamp since I would guess mine was non-repairable.  It turns out the replacement Vamp is MUCH louder than my original Vamp- on par regarding loudness and SQ with Verza, so there was an issue with my Vamp after all which is why I mentioned listening near full volume and can now see why those with proper Vamps would say I could ruin my hearing at top listening levels as I rarely go beyond half volume now.
   
  As one or two others commented about similar volume issues, I am wondering if there are defective units that don't bypass the Iphone's internal amp?  If you have a Vamp that doesn't go louder than your Iphone would directly, I would say based on my experience you have a defective unit and would suggest contacting V-Moda.
   
  I now have my Iphone 4 properly paired with Vamp sounding as it should and have Verza safely tucked away for when I upgrade my Iphone, so at least there is a happy ending.  Now back to Vamp, M-100 and Sig DJ.  I am content.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> While the original Vamp is yesterday's news at this point, I would like to share something I think is interesting that I shared with V-Moda yesterday.
> 
> Last month, I sent Vamp back to V-Moda to have the volume output evaluated since it didn't seem to go any louder than my Iphone.  I also recently purchased Verza and noticed that I would only listen around half volume, yet Vamp has a higher power rating through the Iphone (150mw vs. 130mw). Many here expressed concern I would be blowing out my eardrum listening at max volume, so I was hoping that V-Moda would check that out and sent my Vamp to V-Moda for evaluation.  Vamp was returned to me a few weeks later, with no note and no improvement in sound, so I assumed they concluded there was nothing wrong with it and went back to enjoying my Verza.
> 
> ...


 
   
  This explains a lot.  I figured there was NO WAY you were listening to this thing at full volume and still had your hearing intact!  Good to hear though man!


----------



## smcginni

With their customer service, I'm really surprised that they would inspect it and think it was ok. That's too bad, but I'm glad you have a happy ending. I think the vamp is awesome! I only use my verza more because its connected to my ipod classic and that holds all my lossless files. I'd still be VERY happy if my Vamp were all I had (but I'm glad it's not).


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





smcginni said:


> With their customer service, I'm really surprised that they would inspect it and think it was ok. That's too bad, but I'm glad you have a happy ending. I think the vamp is awesome! I only use my verza more because its connected to my ipod classic and that holds all my lossless files. I'd still be VERY happy if my Vamp were all I had (but I'm glad it's not).


 

 Due to good timing, I was able to purchase both new for $530 combined, so I really can't complain.  I agree they both have their place for Iphone 4 owners.  Also, Verza is a worthy successor.  It is frustrating with Vamp that I can't charge my Iphone directly and certainly don't want to regularly remove my Iphone from Vamp since that is a delicate process.


----------



## AnakChan

Craigster, glad things sorted out with your VAmp finally.


----------



## clairyvic

I like the sound signiqure of the vamp but its too big! if i eq using a spectrum analyzer to make it exact, is it possible to make my IFUZEN amp sound exactley like it, if I EQ it right? Or is there more to its sound then just the EQ?


----------



## SpiderNhan

Quote: 





clairyvic said:


> I like the sound signiqure of the vamp but its too big! if i eq using a spectrum analyzer to make it exact, is it possible to make my IFUZEN amp sound exactley like it, if I EQ it right? Or is there more to its sound then just the EQ?


 
  There is a lot more to sound than EQ. Think of EQ like fine tuning a car engine. You can tweak some things to affect performance to a degree, but a Honda Civic will never run like an Acura NSX.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





spidernhan said:


> You can tweak some things to affect performance to a degree, but a Honda Civic will never run like an Acura NSX.


 
  Let's not get there, as there are a lot of Civic fan boy out there you know.  I usually just let them drive pass me in their Civic making a lot of noise when I am in my Nissan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Pyronious

My customer service with V-Moda was actually pretty positive. Sent my Vamp back to them to get a firmware upgrade and got it back with no hassles, no charge. Seems like a pretty classy operation.


----------



## DrSheep

I think I should have say something here: I got myself a white VAMP by gut swapping the VAMP with a white VC GD Unit 4.0 that I got for $100.  Pretty easy actually if you have a Torx 6 driver, and now I have a white VAMP that matches my white iPhone 4S.  Should have done it sooner.


----------



## brumma

Has anyone had a chance to test compatibility with iOS 7? I'd hate to run into another issue like we did with the change to iOS 6. I am upgrading to the iPhone 5s, but plan on keeping my 4s as a dedicated music player coupled with the Vamp. Just wondering if I should upgrade the software or not.


----------



## DrSheep

brumma said:


> Has anyone had a chance to test compatibility with iOS 7? I'd hate to run into another issue like we did with the change to iOS 6. I am upgrading to the iPhone 5s, but plan on keeping my 4s as a dedicated music player coupled with the Vamp. Just wondering if I should upgrade the software or not.


 
 I am going to do it this afternoon if I can get my hands on a 5S, but my iPod Touch 5th Gen with iOS7 works for the VERZA, and my 4S with iOS7 also works for the VAMP.


----------



## Craigster75

brumma said:


> Has anyone had a chance to test compatibility with iOS 7? I'd hate to run into another issue like we did with the change to iOS 6. I am upgrading to the iPhone 5s, but plan on keeping my 4s as a dedicated music player coupled with the Vamp. Just wondering if I should upgrade the software or not.


 
 Vamp is good.


----------



## DrSheep

No dice on the 5S and AT&T won't ship until Oct.  I am going to try my luck again tomorrow.


----------



## mtthefirst

drsheep said:


> No dice on the 5S and AT&T won't ship until Oct.  I am going to try my luck again tomorrow.



Just got mine from store in japan yesterday.


----------



## EveTan

Is it true that it doesn't play music while charging?


----------



## AnakChan

evetan said:


> Is it true that it doesn't play music while charging?


Yes. One of the quirks. Charging & using are mutually exclusive operations.


----------



## Craigster75

As I have upgraded to the Iphone 5s, my Vamp for 4/4s is officially listed for sale:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/692184/v-moda-vamp-for-iphone-4-4s


----------



## AnakChan

craigster75 said:


> As I have upgraded to the Iphone 5s, my Vamp for 4/4s is officially listed for sale:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/692184/v-moda-vamp-for-iphone-4-4s


Did you sell your 4s? I changed to Android but still have my 4s & wonder if I should use it as a dedicated DAP with the VAmp/Go-Dap since it's so nicely integrated.


----------



## Craigster75

anakchan said:


> Did you sell your 4s? I changed to Android but still have my 4s & wonder if I should use it as a dedicated DAP with the VAmp/Go-Dap since it's so nicely integrated.


 
 I have the 4, 32 gb.  I haven't sold yet, but that is a good idea.  I really needed the 64gb to hold all my music which was part of my decision to upgrade to the 5s.


----------



## Allucid

craigster75 said:


> anakchan said:
> 
> 
> > Did you sell your 4s? I changed to Android but still have my 4s
> ...



Looking to buy a 4s or 4. Send me a PM perhaps?


----------



## defective

Hello
  
 I have the Vamp and an iPhone 4S. It's been working well for me, but it would be nice if I could have most if not all of my 89GB of music which is ALAC on the road with me.
  
 Has anyone tried to use an iPod Classic, any generation, with the Vamp _without_ a 30 pin extension? I have an old iPod Nano 8GB 5th Gen that physically fits and is able to play music though the Vamp. I tried out my wife's iPod Touch 32GB 4th Gen, but that didn't work. The Touch fits inside the Vamp but doesn't work because the pins don't make a proper connection because it's kind of cut at an angle and doesn't sit flush.
  
  
 Thank you


----------



## smcginni

My Classic 160 will not fit. It's a little too wide and, more importantly, too tall. The connector is too far off to make it work. Someone else will need to check on an 80, but I'm guessing it's still too tall.


----------



## musichead

Amazing. After almost 5 years now, I still use my iPhone 4S and only now have discovered this thing. Plus, it's been awhile since I've been to this forum (late to the party). Are these things still available?


----------



## SpiderNhan

musichead said:


> Amazing. After almost 5 years now, I still use my iPhone 4S and only now have discovered this thing. Plus, it's been awhile since I've been to this forum (late to the party). Are these things still available?



Yep. $400 new from Amazon or V-MODA direct. I'm using mine right now as I type this.


----------



## musichead

Impressive. Thanks for posting, Spider. I have a White iphone 4S, not black, LOL. Are there links to Amazon and V-MODA? 

To be safe, I'm talking about the amp that acts like a case to the iPhone 4S, also serving as a back-up battery (a la Mophie).


----------



## SpiderNhan

Oh. I didn't notice that this thread is for the original Vamp, not the Verza. The Vamp is discontinued. Maybe try the classifieds?


----------



## musichead

That could be a good start. Maybe the brain trust has some ideas? Audiogon maybe?


----------



## SpiderNhan

The V-MODA Vamp was based off the Venturencraft Go Dap Unit 4.0.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/V-Moda-VentureCraft-DAC-AMP-Go-DAP-Unit-4-0-iPhone-4-4S-/161971951356?hash=item25b647d6fc:g:z~MAAOSwG-1WuBYy


----------



## musichead

Thanks, SpiderNhan!

I sent a message to the seller. Hoping for the best. I'm going to have to become a regular Head-fi visitor and contributor now.


----------



## SpiderNhan

This guy is selling a Go Dap for iPhone also. I don't think it's the Go Dap Unit 4.0(based on the price), it's worth asking.

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/813780/amp-dac-sale-all-mint-all-complete-except-one-cheapie


----------



## musichead

Well, its been a few days and I haven't heard from the (eBay) seller yet. Normally, I'm patient but...
  
 Any other options out there?


----------



## DrSheep

musichead said:


> Well, its been a few days and I haven't heard from the (eBay) seller yet. Normally, I'm patient but...
> 
> Any other options out there?


 
 I have a Go-DAP 3.0 (Black-Red), 4.0 (White-Red), and a VAMP (Black-Red) if you are interested.  However, I did a case swap between my Go-DAP 4.0 and VAMP, and I don't really want to do the swap again.


----------



## musichead

PM Sent.


----------



## DrSheep

musichead said:


> PM Sent.


 
 Answered .


----------



## scribner84

Does the Vamp verza still by pass the internal DAC of newer iPhone models 6-7? Or does it need a firmware update?


----------



## AnakChan

scribner84 said:


> Does the Vamp verza still by pass the internal DAC of newer iPhone models 6-7? Or does it need a firmware update?


 
  
 I don't have one anymore but it should. It's just taking digital out from the phone, not analogue line out. Are you having problems?


----------



## scribner84

The problem my just be in my head lol. I've had the verza for 3 gen's of iPhone now. The sound quality was vastly improved when using an iPhone 4. I run it with a iPhone 6 now and feel the sound quality difference very subtle, so I fiquered ask on here to find out if a software update needed. I still enjoy the vamp as my full time portable rig.


----------



## musichead

Anybody else use the V-Moda V-AMP and/or Ventuecraft version of the V-AMP for their iPhone 4S?

Believe it or not, I still use a 4S--upgraded recently to a 64GB model--and the phone still woks great. Currently running the last iteration of the iOS on this device...iOS 9.3.5.

Has anybody here had any issues using the thing on iOS 9.3.5?

I bought mine from a seller here on this forum last summer. Been so busy that I have finally had time to play with it a few months ago. Everything is fine, except for the headphone jack. Doesn't seem to be working. Thoughts?


----------



## musichead

Bueller? Anyone? LOL.


----------



## musichead

I can't be the only one, LOL.


----------



## scribner84

musichead said:


> I can't be the only one, LOL.


I'm using mine with an iPhone 6 with os10, every now and then it won't link. Simple on off with the verza fixes it.


----------

